# Coffee for Hair Growth!



## LilBrownied (Nov 7, 2008)

So I came across some interesting articles, inspired by a look at SouthernTease's blog. I revisted the idea of using coffee for hair growth. It seems caffeine stimulates hair follicle growth. 

The study isn't complete and I believe they're still developing a topical application, but the idea's interesting!

I work for my school's dining services and I throw coffee out every night. Now I'll save the caffeine, mix it with my new shea butter and use it on my scalp. Better yet, I'll try infusing coffee into an oil. We'll see how that turns out.

I'll experiment on myself to see if this works!

Studies:

*Study proves caffeine in shampoo does penetrate to the hair follicle* 
Posted on April 3rd, 2007 in Hair Loss News, Hair Loss Studies by admin | 1,333 Views | 

*Caffeine is being used as an ingredient in some hair loss shampoos.* The reason for this is that an in-vitro study was done where follicles were treated with a caffeine solution and it was found that caffeine blocks the effects of a DHT, the hormone that causes Male Pattern Baldness and damages the hair follicles
Dr Fischer, who conducted the first trial, took scalp biopsies from 14 men in the early stages of hair loss. He extracted the hair follicles and then placed them in test tubes with solutions containing different levels of caffeine. The follicles that were being treated with caffeine saw their average growth increase by around 46 per cent and the life cycle of the hair extended by 37 per cent, when compared to the control group.
This study prompted some manufacturers to add caffeine to their hair loss products.
In this study, researchers in Germany wanted to see if topically applied caffeine could be delivered to the follicle when being part of a shampoo.
According to their study they were able to prove that after 2 minutes of shampooing, the caffeine in the shampoo was able to penetrate into the scalp via the hair follicles and stratum corneum (the outermost layer of the skin).
This proves that shampoo is an effective delivery vehicle for caffeine, provided that it’s left on the scalp for 2 minutes or more.

Follicular Penetration of Topically Applied Caffeine via a Shampoo Formulation.

Full study:
http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/cgi-bin/fulltext/118530586/HTMLSTART


----------



## bee (Nov 7, 2008)

Hmm...I drink a half a pot a day, never thought to use it on my hair.  I read somewhere that used coffee grounds are a great exfoliant and helps with cellulite.


----------



## LilBrownied (Nov 7, 2008)

bee said:


> Hmm...I drink a half a pot a day, never thought to use it on my hair. I read somewhere that used coffee grounds are a great exfoliant and helps with cellulite.


 
I heard that too, and I'll have to try it for my skin!


----------



## gissellr78 (Nov 7, 2008)

My mom used to put cold coffee on my hair as a rinse for shedding.  ofcourse rinsing it out afterwards... it worked


----------



## LilBrownied (Nov 7, 2008)

gissellr78 said:


> My mom used to put cold coffee on my hair as a rinse for shedding. ofcourse rinsing it out afterwards... it worked


 
Wow I wonder where she learned about that? If it stopped your shedding than it's really worth a try.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 7, 2008)

Why would it have to be coffee? It says Caffeine, not coffee. So you could just use a tea with caffeine rinse on hair, couldn't you?


----------



## LilBrownied (Nov 7, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Why would it have to be coffee? It says Caffeine, not coffee. So you could just use a tea with caffeine rinse on hair, couldn't you?


 
That's true. Tea does have more caffeine than coffee... Thanks for that.


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 7, 2008)

Iiinnnnnnntteresting. The 37% increase in life cycle is what really perked my ears up! 

Hrrrrm. I wonder if used grounds could be dried, and then infused into an oil. Hrrrm......  :scratchch

Or if you could just grind up some noDoz.  

Hrrrrrrrrrrrrrmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 7, 2008)

Yay! Glad I could help. It's also easier, than getting out all the coffee grains. I've been using nettle as a tea rinse as it helps stimulate hair growth (no caffeine though), but what I think I'll do is this, shampoo, rinse with tea (that has caffeine) and let it sit for over two minutes, then rinse, and condition, dc, and then pour on my nettle rinse as a finale the way it says to do in the other thread I put up about it( just boil the tea, cool, and use it as a final rinse), and tada! The best of both worlds, caffeine blocking the dht, while nettle stimulating the scalp. Let's see if I can get some good growth off of this.  I just love you guys at lhcf ! And to think...it's so much easier than all those other growth serums.  The nettle, I've only been doing for  a little over a week but I'm seeing a little growth from it, let's see what happens when I add the caffeine for a kick.


----------



## LilBrownied (Nov 7, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Yay! Glad I could help. It's also easier, than getting out all the coffee grains. I've been using nettle as a tea rinse as it helps stimulate hair growth (no caffeine though), but what I think I'll do is this, shampoo, rinse with tea (that has caffeine) and let it sit for over two minutes, then rinse, and condition, dc, and then pour on my nettle rinse as a finale the way it says to do in the other thread I put up about it( just boil the tea, cool, and use it as a final rinse), and tada! The best of both worlds, caffeine blocking the dht, while nettle stimulating the scalp. Let's see if I can get some good growth off of this. I just love you guys at lhcf ! And to think...it's so much easier than all those other growth serums. The nettle, I've only been doing for a little over a week but I'm seeing a little growth from it, let's see what happens when I add the caffeine for a kick.


 

That's a great idea! Keep us posted!


----------



## empressri (Nov 7, 2008)

if anything you'll be awake and high as a kite! lol


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 7, 2008)

Would you really be awake if you're not drinking it? I'd think only a little would get into your blood stream. We'll see. lol


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 7, 2008)

My Aunt did that for me when I was younger. She trimmed my ends and did the coffee with JBCO thing. My mom forbade it after she found out my aunt was mixing up the concoction to put in my hair. (Mom has the belief that your hair is linked to your brain and people can take things away from you if you let them touch your hair)  She did it a few times. There was no doubt it worked. My hair grew like weeds. I was natural then. hmmmm  I guess she was onto something.  My aunt always had bsl hair and thick too. need to call my aunt in Canada. All I remember was her boiling coffee grounds.


----------



## EMJazzy (Nov 7, 2008)

hmmmm interesting :scratchch


----------



## empressri (Nov 7, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Would you really be awake if you're not drinking it? I'd think only a little would get into your blood stream. We'll see. lol




no girl, the scent alone is enough to make you perk up! it happens everytime when i use anita grant's creamy cafe latte!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 7, 2008)

empressri said:


> no girl, the scent alone is enough to make you perk up! it happens everytime when i use anita grant's creamy cafe latte!


   I'm sure!  We'll I need some energy, so I'll just have to make sure to wash early in the morning, not in the evening!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 7, 2008)

Longdayinthepark said:


> My Aunt did that for me when I was younger. She trimmed my ends and did the coffee with JBCO thing. My mom forbade it after she found out my aunt was mixing up the concoction to put in my hair. (Mom has the belief that your hair is linked to your brain and people can take things away from you if you let them touch your hair) She did it a few times. There was no doubt it worked. My hair grew like weeds. I was natural then. hmmmm I guess she was onto something. My aunt always had bsl hair and thick too. need to call my aunt in Canada. All I remember was her boiling coffee grounds.


 I know this is an old saying, but I'm bringing it back into style....it's ON! It is so on!  This is what I'm doing this weekend (but with tea instead as it's only about caffeine).  I am soo excited. Anytime I can try something that is harmless in side effects, and natural, I'll jump to it!


----------



## empressri (Nov 7, 2008)

it should give your hair a nice tint too! maybe ill try this


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 7, 2008)

I may do it too. Between the MT and the caffein. Tomorrow Im going starbuck. Maybe some bustelo. Thats the strong stuff. I don't think folgers is strong enough.


----------



## deafprincess2007 (Nov 7, 2008)

Caffeine?????? Hmmm ima try that! inocchio


----------



## gissellr78 (Nov 7, 2008)

All this time i thought my mom was loca! She also boiled cinnamon and shoe sole to rinse my hair for hair loss lol i thought it was nutz....and now there is a dominican hair treatment for it lol


----------



## Rapunzel* (Nov 7, 2008)

deafprincess2007 said:


> Caffeine?????? Hmmm ima try that! inocchio


......................




















 smh


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 7, 2008)

Most interesting. I've been doing some reading, and according to this article 



> The truth is that coffee is actually good for your skin for a number of reasons. First, *caffeine has been proven to increase blood flow*, which can be extremely beneficial in the *topical treatment* of cellulite.



So - they are talking about applying caffeine to the skin, to increase blood flow.  

Increasing blood flow to the scalp (via exercise, cayenne, peppermint, menthol, scalp massages, etc, etc) is a *known* way of encouraging hair growth and strength. 

There are quite a few skin care items for sale with caffeine in them, as well as a some hair care products. 

I also stumbled across this tip: 



> *Coffee Hair Glow Recipe*
> This recipe smells divine and it really works: you’ll have more lustrous hair after just one application.
> 
> Make a strong brew (espresso if possible) and allow to cool until only warm, not hot. Apply the coffee to dry hair and allow to remain on for 20 minutes. Rinse with warm water.



So, even if it doesn't help with growth, it sounds like it'll make your hair look better.


----------



## LilBrownied (Nov 8, 2008)

Yay! I'm glad you all are interested. So I just mixed some instant coffee with my shea butter and rubbed it into my arms a while ago. My arms are still tingling and I felt the "perky" affect instantly. It's weird because I don't drink coffee and when I do I don't usually feel the effect. I'm going to do my infusion now. I love the smell of coffee on my skin!


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 8, 2008)

Did the instant coffee dissolve all of the way?


----------



## LilBrownied (Nov 8, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Did the instant coffee dissolve all of the way?


 

It was actually already brewed, so instead of drinking it I mixed a little with shea butter.


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 8, 2008)

I had a sample of Coffee butter from Camden grey. I never knew what to do with it. Now I know.


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 8, 2008)

http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/118530586/abstract?CRETRY=1&SRETRY=0

Report
Effect of caffeine and testosterone on the proliferation of human hair follicles in vitro
T. W. Fischer, MD, U. C. Hipler, PhD, and P. Elsner, MD
From the Department of Dermatology and Allergology, Friedrich-Schiller-University, Jena, Germany, Department of Dermatology, University Hospital Schleswig-Holstein, University of Lübeck, Lübeck, Germany
Correspondence Tobias W. Fischer, MD Department of Dermatology and Allergology Friedrich-Schiller-University Jena Erfurter Str. 35 07740 Jena Germany E-mail: [email protected]
Copyright © 2007 The International Society of Dermatology
Abstract


Background Androgenetic alopecia (AGA) is a common problem in men of all ages, affecting approximately 50% at 50 years of age. The underlying cause is an androgen-dependent miniaturization of genetically predetermined hair follicles. Here, the hair organ culture model was used to investigate the effects of testosterone and caffeine; the latter being a promising candidate for hair growth stimulation.

Methods Hair follicles from 14 biopsies, taken from the vertex areas from male AGA patients, were cultivated for 120–192 h in vitro with normal William's E medium (control) or William's E medium containing different concentrations of testosterone and/or caffeine. Hair shaft elongation was measured daily and at the end of cultivation, cryosections of follicles were stained with Ki-67 to evaluate the degree and localization of keratinocyte proliferation.

Results Significant growth suppression was found in hair follicles treated with 5 µg/ml testosterone. This was counteracted by caffeine in concentrations of 0.001% and 0.005%. Moreover, caffeine alone led to a significant stimulation of hair follicle growth. These results were confirmed immunohistochemically by Ki-67 staining.

Conclusions Androgen-dependent growth inhibition of ex vivo hair follicles from patients suffering from AGA was present in the human hair organ culture model, a constellation which may serve for future studies to screen new substances against androgen-dependent hair loss. Caffeine was identified as a stimulator of human hair growth in vitro; a fact which may have important clinical impact in the management of AGA


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 8, 2008)

LilBrownied said:


> It was actually already brewed, so instead of drinking it I mixed a little with shea butter.



Ah, okay. 

Now, I don't know - I'm digging more, and it seems like the only ones saying that it is a vasodilator are the cellulite people.  But, all of the ones that seem to imply it's a vasoconstrictor, also seem to be talking about internal use.


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 8, 2008)

Justkiya,

Look what I found 

http://www.alpecin.com/en/hair-loss/what-to-do.php


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 8, 2008)

Longdayinthepark said:


> Justkiya,
> 
> Look what I found
> 
> http://www.alpecin.com/en/hair-loss/what-to-do.php



OOoh, nice!  It's all packaged up nice & pretty and everything! 

Shoot - there you go!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 8, 2008)

Caffeine could be a new and effective hair loss treatment according to a new study published in the International Journal of Dermatology.

The study found that caffeine works by blocking the effects of a DHT, the hormone that causes Male Pattern Baldness and damages the hair follicles.  The scientists discovered that caffeine stimulates the growth of human hair when tested on hair follicles in the lab.

Dr Fischer, who conducted the trial, took scalp biopsies from 14 men in the early stages of hair loss. He extracted the hair follicles and then placed them in test tubes with solutions containing different levels of caffeine.

The samples were left in the laboratory for up to eight days to monitor growth. At the end of the experiment, caffeine had boosted the length of the hairs by between 33 per cent and 40 per cent. In contrast, other test tubes containing hair follicles mixed with testosterone showed that they grew much more slowly.

 ”Hair follicles that were treated with caffeine showed a highly significant growth rate at 24 hours, and still showed further significant growth at eight days,” said Dr Fischer.

This finding could lead to new treatments for male pattern hair loss (MPB) but unfortunately it will require buying and using a new topical product containing caffeine rather than simply drinking endless cups of steaming cappuccinos every day.

http://news.hairlosshelp.com/hair-loss-news/coffee-could-hold-the-cure-for-baldness-says-researcher/

very similar to little brownied's finding on the first page that say

It doesn't say could increase, it says does. Now if that's for men who are bald, who have time GROWING hair. Imagine how fast it could increase hair follicles that are already growing hair!


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 8, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> OOoh, nice!  It's all packaged up nice & pretty and everything!
> 
> Shoot - there you go!


 
ain't it purdy?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 8, 2008)

Note the articles said "different levels of caffeine". I'm thinking if I steep my tea longer, the caffeine will be stronger.  I mayb be wrong but I'm going to try for it. I'll do research on that.


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 8, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Caffeine could be a new and effective hair loss treatment according to a new study published in the International Journal of Dermatology.
> 
> The study found that caffeine works by blocking the effects of a DHT, the hormone that causes Male Pattern Baldness and damages the hair follicles. The scientists discovered that caffeine stimulates the growth of human hair when tested on hair follicles in the lab.
> 
> ...


 
You down for it?  Man Caffeine and mega tek. Lawd. This should be good.


----------



## discobiscuits (Nov 8, 2008)

*so uhhhh why don't i just crush up no-doz and mix with my shampoo or DC? i'm serious. no-doz is just caffeine, so..... LHCF chemists, help me plz.....
*


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 8, 2008)

h.e.a.d.s.t.r.o.n.g. said:


> *so uhhhh why don't i just crush up no-doz and mix with my shampoo or DC? i'm serious. no-doz is just caffeine, so..... LHCF chemists, help me plz.....
> *



 

If I do this, I'll use No-Doz.  Easy to measure, and should be easy to grind up and dissolve into a paste. I'd mix it with my DC's, and be done with it. 

I'mma keep the good grounds for internal use, thank you verrah much.


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 8, 2008)

h.e.a.d.s.t.r.o.n.g. said:


> *so uhhhh why don't i just crush up no-doz and mix with my shampoo or DC? i'm serious. no-doz is just caffeine, so..... LHCF chemists, help me plz.....*


 
Until we know how it affects us sleep wise. Lets do this during the day. Not before we go to sleep. Im going to do more research. I will start  on Sunday.


----------



## discobiscuits (Nov 8, 2008)

Longdayinthepark said:


> You down for it?  Man *Caffeine and mega tek. Lawd. This should be good.*




LOL


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow. No Doz people keep me informed. I'll just stick with my tea.It seems to me that the paste may be too thick. Only coffee has been used, and coffee is watery like tea, making it easily absorbed into the follicles. I don't know how a paste would work being as it's not caffeine's stimulation that seems to be doing the work, as you'll read below from this article.  IDK let me know how it goes No Doz people.  Also I wanted to show you all just one more thing. http://www.alpecin.de/en/pdf/alpecin_research_3.pdf

You have to have a pdf to open this but I'll just type the interesting part.  It's what justkiya (I think it was you...) asked about circulation. This is what it says of their study of caffeine on growth:

"These results showed that in addition to the generally expected effect of improving circulation, caffeine had other effects that had been previously overlooked...The study results revealed that a distinctive increase in Follicle growth, amounting to up to 46% in individual batches was achieved with caffeine.  The stimulating effect of caffeine on blood circulation was not relevant in the hair organ culture model, since the HOCM operates independently of the vascular system.  For this reason, any stimulating effects of caffeine observed in the model must be due to caffeine acting directly on THE METABOLISM of the hair root."

It then goes on to state the roots "exhibied a 37 percent longer life time in comparison with the control" or group not treated.



Okay so how many are up for a challenge. I know I can count on a few of you right now!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 8, 2008)

Also what else is in no doz that you will be absorbing into your body?  The others are natural, where no doz is engineered in a lab. I realize some man made stuff is good, but who knows about putting something with other chemicals to be absorbed through your skin!  Might want to think about that before using no doz as your source of caffeine.


----------



## discobiscuits (Nov 8, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Also what else is in no doz that you will be absorbing into your body?  The others are natural, where no doz is engineered in a lab. I realize some man made stuff is good, but who knows about putting something with other chemicals to be absorbed through your skin!  Might want to think about that before using no doz as your source of caffeine.




*and that's why i made my post with "I" instead of suggesting people try no-doz and i asked for assistance....because i do not know what will happen using a crushed up caffeine pill regardless of the brand vs. that liquid vs. brewed coffee or brewed tea. i am not a chemist or doctor or scientist....you are 100% correct. *


----------



## LilBrownied (Nov 8, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Wow. No Doz people keep me informed. I'll just stick with my tea.It seems to me that the paste may be too thick. Only coffee has been used, and coffee is watery like tea, making it easily absorbed into the follicles. I don't know how a paste would work being as it's not caffeine's stimulation that seems to be doing the work, as you'll read below from this article. IDK let me know how it goes No Doz people. Also I wanted to show you all just one more thing. http://www.alpecin.de/en/pdf/alpecin_research_3.pdf
> 
> You have to have a pdf to open this but I'll just type the interesting part. It's what justkiya (I think it was you...) asked about circulation. This is what it says of their study of caffeine on growth:
> 
> ...


 
I'm down! 

Ladies, let's go! Caffeine for hair growth and health!


----------



## discobiscuits (Nov 8, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Why would it have to be coffee? *It says Caffeine, not coffee.* So you could just use a tea with caffeine rinse on hair, couldn't you?


no-doz's active ingredient is caffeine and the study did not say how many mg of caffeine either. that sure would help. i'd try a caffeine pill ground up b4 i'd try Alpecin.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 8, 2008)

h.e.a.d.s.t.r.o.n.g. said:


> *and that's why i made my post with "I" instead of suggesting people try no-doz and i asked for assistance....because i do not know what will happen using a crushed up caffeine pill regardless of the brand vs. that liquid vs. brewed coffee or brewed tea. i am not a chemist or doctor or scientist....you are 100% correct. *


 Gotcha! I'm not trying to make you defensive or anything. It just occured to me about the other stuff in the pills, and I thought I should write it out, in case you guys hadn't considered it.  I'm hoping no one is getting defensive because I'm a libra, and I'm so "typical" of libras in the way that I just look at both sides of things. I don't believe in all the astrological stuff but that's one that is consistent with my personality.  Cool, you already have.  I'm definitely not a chemist too, I just thought abut the whole skin absorbtion thing. So anyways let me know how it goes!  I'm rooting for all of us reaching out goals.


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 8, 2008)

h.e.a.d.s.t.r.o.n.g. said:


> no-doz's active ingredient is caffeine and the study did not say how many mg of caffeine either. that sure would help. i'd try a caffeine pill ground up b4 i'd try Alpecin.


 
I will do pure ground coffee brewed.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 8, 2008)

I am erasing this one, I was leading you guys to Arizona tea's new flavor that has 200 mg and it's natural, but it has sugar in it, and that has been known to impede hair growth. So I'm scratching that idea. Off to research teas with higher potency!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 8, 2008)

Okay, I'm a research hound. So anyways, I know you guys may be tired of information, but I want to know as much as possible. I looked on wikepedia and found this"tea contains more caffeine than coffee"  As caffeine is what the study is based on, you guys may want to think about that.  Also it says no matter what, the amount of caffeine depends on how strong the brew is. Which makes sense. So you should have super strong coffee or tea.


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 8, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Okay, I'm a research hound. So anyways, I know you guys may be tired of information, but I want to know as much as possible. I looked on wikepedia and found this"tea contains more caffeine than coffee" As caffeine is what the study is based on, you guys may want to think about that. Also it says no matter what, the amount of caffeine depends on how strong the brew is. Which makes sense. So you should have super strong coffee or tea. So I'm going to throw in like four tea bags of lipton which will contain 55 grams each of caffeine (looked at the back of the tea bag), for a total close to no doz, and just 8-12 ounces of water (enough to rinse my hair, so it will contain all the caffeine in it of 220 grams!


 
Which explains the tea rinses. I wonder if Hibiscus tea would help. Hibiscus leaves has moisturizing properties. Its used in ayuverda.


----------



## discobiscuits (Nov 8, 2008)

*luckiest, you funny! LOL

so, does coffee or tea affect hair color? i'm asking 'cause i don't know.

what about this product? http://www.freakynutrition.com/details/shop/KZ-004

INGREDITENTS: 
Caffeine Anhydrous 200mg (ACTIVE) Cellulose, Magnesium Stearate (vegetable), Gelatin (capsule).  *


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 8, 2008)

I know someone said tea changes hair color. I've done a nettle tea rinse and I didn't see a change in color, but my hair is dark brownish black.  Hope someone knows the answer to that.  Also, I found this on Alpecin's site (they make a caffeine shampoo) Leaving the product on for a longer period of time also boosts caffeine absorption in the scalp. A study by the Charité university clinic in Berlin has shown that absorption of the active ingredient increases for a period of up to 30 minutes that the product is left on the scalp. After that, penetration via the skin surrounding the follicles has increased to such an extent that additional caffeine availability is ensured for up to about eight hours. If you leave the product on the scalp for longer than 2 minutes, you should check your scalp type and scalp condition. Depending on your scalp's sensitivity, leaving the product on excessively long can result in temporary redness. 

Just so we know we can leave it on longer, but we need to check scalps and if we have sensitive scalps, less time is necessary like 2 minutes.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 8, 2008)

Longdayinthepark said:


> Which explains the tea rinses. I wonder if Hibiscus tea would help. Hibiscus leaves has moisturizing properties. Its used in ayuverda.


 The Hisbiscus I looked up doesn't have caffeine.erplexed Hopefully you can find one that does and post it.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 8, 2008)

h.e.a.d.s.t.r.o.n.g. said:


> *luckiest, you funny! LOL*
> 
> *so, does coffee or tea affect hair color? i'm asking 'cause i don't know.*
> 
> ...


 Wow just caffeine basically which seems like it is in the same vein with coffees and teas.  I don't know how it will absorb as a paste, let me know! I know the coffee seeps into the folicles (it's practically absorbed like water would be or a oil like coconut), not sure about ground up products made into pastes. Hopefully a science major, or chemist can answer this one as I'm not sure.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 8, 2008)

deafprincess2007 said:


> Caffeine?????? Hmmm ima try that! inocchio



whats all that about?

maybe I shouldnt ask LOL


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm gonna start doing either coffee or tea rinses. I actually wanted to do these a long time ago, for a deeper color, now Im'a just do it


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 8, 2008)

wait, I gotta find a way to do this though cause coffee/tea will end up staining my bathtub over time

pour it over my head in the stainless steel sink then after letting it sit for a few, make sure is very squeezed out ........I dont know,  I cant rinse my whole head in the sink, but for this I shall try


----------



## discobiscuits (Nov 8, 2008)

*y'all still didn't answer me: does tea or coffee alter hair color? i know ppl put coffee grounds in henna to alter color....so i'm asking. i drink coffee every morning without fail and i always have left over. i'd use it for my hair if it won't turn my hair some funny shade or make it smelly. 

plus i imagine after reading the study that the caffeine was left on and not washed or rinsed off and placed at the root not the hair shaft so i'm still leaning toward crushed pills but not in a paste but more like a liquid or gel. ummm like crushing them, mixing with enough water to liquify them and then mix with aloe vera gel and apply to the scalp not the hair all over.

this is just me speaking thoughts out loud.   i wish some of the LHCF chemists would come in here and comment. *


----------



## KAT25 (Nov 8, 2008)

I know that I use to put used coffee grounds in a plant that I had at the office and that plant started growing uncontrobally(sp?)........


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 8, 2008)

h.e.a.d.s.t.r.o.n.g. said:


> *y'all still didn't answer me: does tea or coffee alter hair color? i know ppl put coffee grounds in henna to alter color....so i'm asking. i drink coffee every morning without fail and i always have left over. i'd use it for my hair if it won't turn my hair some funny shade or make it smelly.
> 
> plus i imagine after reading the study that the caffeine was left on and not washed or rinsed off and placed at the root not the hair shaft so i'm still leaning toward crushed pills but not in a paste but more like a liquid or gel. ummm like crushing them, mixing with enough water to liquify them and then mix with aloe vera gel and apply to the scalp not the hair all over.
> 
> this is just me speaking thoughts out loud.   i wish some of the LHCF chemists would come in here and comment. *


People have been known to use it as a color rinse, that and tea (koolaide too LOL), Ive heard about that for a long time around the hair boards.  I always did want to try it but never did though


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 8, 2008)

KAT25 said:


> I know that I use to put used coffee grounds in a plant that I had at the office and that plant started growing uncontrobally(sp?)........



what made you do that? LOL


----------



## DivaD04 (Nov 8, 2008)

h.e.a.d.s.t.r.o.n.g. said:


> *y'all still didn't answer me: does tea or coffee alter hair color? i know ppl put coffee grounds in henna to alter color....so i'm asking. i drink coffee every morning without fail and i always have left over. i'd use it for my hair if it won't turn my hair some funny shade or make it smelly. *
> 
> *plus i imagine after reading the study that the caffeine was left on and not washed or rinsed off and placed at the root not the hair shaft so i'm still leaning toward crushed pills but not in a paste but more like a liquid or gel. ummm like crushing them, mixing with enough water to liquify them and then mix with aloe vera gel and apply to the scalp not the hair all over.*
> 
> *this is just me speaking thoughts out loud. i wish some of the LHCF chemists would come in here and comment. *


 

yes it does...black coffee does...no cream n sugar needed. my granny said her mom done this back in the days to granny's hair b/c she didn't like the natural red color. i used coffee b4...coffee/water and it does give it a darker hue.
hth


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 8, 2008)

Im going to try the tea rinse tomorrow!

My plan is to wash, protein treatment, tea rinse and then apply my moisturizing DC before rinsing out the tea, sit under warm cap for 30 minutes.


----------



## *Muffin* (Nov 8, 2008)

Yep, it's probably the caffeine.  Green tea works similarly (and without the coffee smell).  Green tea also contains caffeine.  After I wash my hair I always do a Green tea/honey rinse.  Green tea has been shown to kill scalp bacteria and fungi when used externally and when taken internally it has been shown to slow the balding process in men.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Nov 8, 2008)

KAT25 said:


> I know that I use to put used coffee grounds in a plant that I had at the office and that plant started growing uncontrobally(sp?)........



I've actually heard of this before. Starbucks gets rid of any old coffee grounds for free for people to use in their gardens. My mom used to stop by there and pick up a bag or two for her rose garden. Somewhat relevant, here's an article on coffee and a brief mentioning of plant growth: 
http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/nwgardens/143052_lovejoy09.html

It says that coffee is high in nitrogen, which is good in helping your garden plants and vegetables grow faster. For us, however, a lack of nitrogen can cause hair loss. Here's an article about a study done on that titled "*The Loss of Calcium, Phosphorus, Iron, and Nitrogen in Hair from the Scalp of Women*" (it's a pdf also). http://www.ajcn.org/cgi/reprint/6/2/136.pdf


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 8, 2008)

Forever in Bloom said:


> I've actually heard of this before. Starbucks gets rid of any old coffee grounds for free for people to use in their gardens. My mom used to stop by there and pick up a bag or two for her rose garden. Somewhat relevant, here's an article on coffee and a brief mentioning of plant growth:
> http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/nwgardens/143052_lovejoy09.html
> 
> It says that coffee is high in nitrogen, which is good in helping your garden plants and vegetables grow faster. For us, however, a lack of nitrogen can cause hair loss. Here's an article about a study done on that titled "*The Loss of Calcium, Phosphorus, Iron, and Nitrogen in Hair from the Scalp of Women*" (it's a pdf also). http://www.ajcn.org/cgi/reprint/6/2/136.pdf



ahh so maybe there is help for all my trees afterall


----------



## empressri (Nov 8, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Note the articles said "different levels of caffeine". I'm thinking if I steep my tea longer, the caffeine will be stronger.  I mayb be wrong but I'm going to try for it. I'll do research on that.



no...it will be stronger. im the tea queen but when it's caffeine i have to stay home and drink it cause i steep it for a LONG time and im caffeine sensitive...plus a heart murmur so im not even supposed to be DRANKING caffeine


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 8, 2008)

empressri said:


> no...it will be stronger. im the tea queen but when it's caffeine i have to stay home and drink it cause i steep it for a LONG time and im caffeine sensitive...plus a heart murmur so im not even supposed to be DRANKING caffeine



oke: be careful!


----------



## PuffyBrown (Nov 8, 2008)

Good Thinking...
I wonder if the coffee butter has retained all of its caffeine effect?  However, maybe if I rinsed with the coffee and used the caffeine butter as a leave in???





Longdayinthepark said:


> I had a sample of Coffee butter from Camden grey. I never knew what to do with it. Now I know.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Nov 8, 2008)

bee said:


> Hmm...I drink a half a pot a day, never thought to use it on my hair. I read somewhere that used coffee grounds are a great exfoliant and helps with cellulite.


 


I was about to say it helps with cellulite.  Creams have it incorporated into the formula.  I'm not sure if it is oil-infused caffeine or an extract from liquid.  Anybody know?


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Nov 8, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Why would it have to be coffee? It says Caffeine, not coffee. So you could just use a tea with caffeine rinse on hair, couldn't you?


 

Coffee has more caffeine than tea.  I guess if one wished to use the highest level of caffeine, the  infuse your oils or create an extract from green coffee beans.  The more you roast it, the lesser the caffeine.


----------



## salseraaa (Nov 8, 2008)

FYI Ladies, it seems that tea contains more caffeine than coffee weight for weight, but less weight is used, in general, to brew a cup of tea so coffee seems to contain more caffeine per cup. You may find the information below helpful. I'll be using a coffee rinse and probably using coffee as the liquid for my conditioning henna. I also ordered some nettle tea bags to use as a rinse. This with my Megatek/OCT, self made sulphur oil  and daily vitamins should have me with BSL hair in a few months, I hope! Thanks for sharing!

Caffeine in 8-ounce Beverage milligrams 

Coffee, Drip  115-175  
Coffee, Brewed  80-135 
Coffee, Espresso (2 ounces) 100 
Coffee, Instant  65-100 
Tea, iced  47 
Tea, brewed, imported brands (avg.) 60 
Tea, brewed, U.S. brands (avg.) 40 
Tea, instant  30 
Tea, green  15 
Hot cocoa 14 
Coffee, Decaf, brewed  3-4 
Coffee, Decaf, instant  2-3 

SOURCES: National Soft Drink Association, US Food and Drug Administration, Bunker and McWilliams, Pepsi, Slim-Fast


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 8, 2008)

PuffyBrown said:


> Good Thinking...
> I wonder if the coffee butter has retained all of its caffeine effect?  However, maybe if I rinsed with the coffee and used the caffeine butter as a leave in???



I was wondering about Coffee butter too, but my thinking is that it wouldnt have as much as the straight coffee would

[email protected] Caffeine butter


----------



## cuteazz1 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for the information.Now I will smell like a complete breakfast of bacon(mtg),eggs(condish) and coffee.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Nov 8, 2008)

OMG!!!   I just had a brainstorm.  Camdengrey.com sells coffee butter which you can rub into cellulite areas and use on the scalp and hair.  Plus, they are having a November sale.  1 lb. Jojoba oil for 10.00, castile soap 1 lb. 3.80, Rassoul clay 1lb. for 8.95, sulphate-free shampoo 7.90 1/2 lb. (sales under pink note, special promotions link)

http://www.camdengrey.com/essentialoil/COF-BU-4/


----------



## Reinventing21 (Nov 8, 2008)

Oops. Double post.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Nov 8, 2008)

I am steeping my chocolate chai tea & green tea/blueberry teabags.  Plus I added ginger slices to the mix.  My hair is getting the works today! (hair masks, trim, scalp stimulation)  It needs it.  Desperately.  Thanks all!


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Nov 8, 2008)

Longdayinthepark said:


> I may do it too. Between the MT and the caffein. Tomorrow Im going starbuck. Maybe some bustelo. Thats the strong stuff. I don't think folgers is strong enough.


 

Y'all don't get it.  Believe me, coffee is strongest in caffeine the closer it is to green.  The more you roast it, the more caffeine you lose.  That's why people don't get the jitters so much from a french roast or espresso that they would get with a regular American drip coffee.  Green coffee would yield more caffeine  than tea.  I guess that if someone ground and boiled the green one, they would get a coffee that looks like Arab coffee drink (like what is drunk in Saudi) and it resembles a light tea.  You'd probably not get the staining.  I have some green coffee beans around here somewhere and I'll test it.  If anyone wanted to try it, got to an Arab marketplace or Ethiopian one (they like to roast their own coffee for ceremonies etc.).  They definitely say to not use instant tea or coffee as a hair rinse:

http://www.curezone.com/blogs/fm.asp?i=974748


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Nov 8, 2008)

h.e.a.d.s.t.r.o.n.g. said:


> *so uhhhh why don't i just crush up no-doz and mix with my shampoo or DC? i'm serious. no-doz is just caffeine, so..... LHCF chemists, help me plz.....*


 
*Active Ingredients: *Each caplet contains: Caffeine (200 mg)

*Inactive Ingredients: *Benzoic Acid, Corn Starch, FD&C Blue 1, Hydroxypropyl Methylcellulose, Microcrystalline Cellulose, Mineral Oil, Polysorbate 20, Povidone, Propylene Glycol, Simethicone Emulsion, Sorbitan Monolaurate, Stearic Acid, Sucrose, Titanium Dioxide


----------



## PuffyBrown (Nov 8, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> I was wondering about Coffee butter too, but my thinking is that it wouldnt have as much as the straight coffee would
> 
> [email protected] Caffeine butter


 

You know....
I thought that too. Also, take into consideration the part where you are not supposed to leave it on your head for an extensive amount of time. Coffee butter in hair may not work.


----------



## poookie (Nov 8, 2008)

LilBrownied said:


> That's true. Tea does have more caffeine than coffee... Thanks for that.



most teas have less caffeine than coffee.  it depends on the brand.  which caffeniated brands of tea are you all using?


----------



## LilBrownied (Nov 8, 2008)

So after a little research, I'm going to try doing my caffeine infused olive oil using the "cold-brew" method. Some sites say it has more caffeine, some say less. I'm just going to assume it is more concentrated.

In the directions below, I just replace water with oil.


Source: http://www.ineedcoffee.com/06/cold-brewed/


Items needed: (To make enough for 2-3 glasses of iced coffee)

A container for the final brew, which will be placed in the refrigerator when finished. This can be a pitcher or bottle or small carafe or even a tall jar with a lid.
A tall glass for the brewing (or a mason jar with lid, etc.)
A second glass for pouring the steeped coffee mixture into.
A stainless steel kitchen strainer, nothing big or fancy. The finer the mesh, the better. If the mesh is coarse, you can try using some good cheesecloth to help strain.










Measure a 1/4 to 1/3 cup (5-6 tablespoons) of coffee into the brewing glass. Add about a cup and a half of room-temperature water (bottled water or filtered water will taste best). Stir the mixture until it is even and there are no lumps. You don't have to be really precise on these measurements. Just make sure you have about 4:1 water to coffee.
Put some sort of lid on the container/container to keep the mixture clean, or use a canister-type container. Let it sit a minimum of 3 hours. It can sit overnight, up to 12 hours if you like (some people do this), but we find 3-4 hours is fine.

When ready, pour the mixture through the stainless steel strainer into the second container. Clean the first glass to rinse out any grounds. Then pour the coffee back from the second glass into the first glass through the finest mesh or cheesecloth. Or if you have a Vietnamese coffee filter cup, run it through that, it's a little quicker. This removes the fine grinds. It may be necessary to stop pouring once to rinse the filter or strainer to clear it if it clogs.

Pour the final mixture into your storage container and put it in the fridge. That's it!




*Although there's a lot more research to do, I'm hoping this should work. There's so much conflicting info on coffee!! 

I'll be using this oil on my scalp, and may be some prepared coffee mixed with shea for moisturizing my hair and scalp-- for 2 weeks diligently.

Starting pic: 






More are in my fotki


----------



## nuggetrock (Nov 8, 2008)

Forever in Bloom said:


> I've actually heard of this before. Starbucks gets rid of any old coffee grounds for free for people to use in their gardens. My mom used to stop by there and pick up a bag or two for her rose garden. Somewhat relevant, here's an article on coffee and a brief mentioning of plant growth:
> http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/nwgardens/143052_lovejoy09.html
> 
> It says that coffee is high in nitrogen, which is good in helping your garden plants and vegetables grow faster. For us, however, a lack of nitrogen can cause hair loss. Here's an article about a study done on that titled "*The Loss of Calcium, Phosphorus, Iron, and Nitrogen in Hair from the Scalp of Women*" (it's a pdf also). http://www.ajcn.org/cgi/reprint/6/2/136.pdf


 

It seems that if Nitrogen aids in hair growth, then coffee would work for hair growth along the same lines as miconazole nitrate (MN), another nitrogen-containing product. Along with the blood stimulation to the hair follicles helping with growth, coffee could be the truth! 
I'm in on this one...gonna try to infuse jojoba oil with the ground coffee beans (greenest I can find) for max absorption into the scalp and use the oil as a pre-treatment to the MT/OCT application. 

Btw, I'm not a "chemist" but I am a registered pharmacist, so IMHO, I would not suggest using any of those ground up No Doz/Vivarin pills for this due to all the fillers used to make the tablet/capsule (big molecules that may not blend or absorb into the scalp) with untold poss. side effects to the scalp . 

I didn't do any specific research on this, I'm just speaking from MY experience with compounding tablets like this into mixtures at work.

HTH


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 8, 2008)

*Muffin* said:


> Yep, it's probably the caffeine. Green tea works similarly (and without the coffee smell). Green tea also contains caffeine. After I wash my hair I always do a Green tea/honey rinse. Green tea has been shown to kill scalp bacteria and fungi when used externally and when taken internally it has been shown to slow the balding process in men.


 It depends on the type of green tea.  My green tea doesn't contain caffeine, but some do. So make sure to look.  From reading online it seems only the darker coffee and teas have a potential of casting a dark hue.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 8, 2008)

empressri said:


> no...it will be stronger. im the tea queen but when it's caffeine i have to stay home and drink it cause i steep it for a LONG time and im caffeine sensitive...plus a heart murmur so im not even supposed to be DRANKING caffeine


 This is a rinse! Not to be drank. I drink tea too, but the tea I drink is nettle and it is for hair growth, and it has zero caffeine in it. For the rinse, only so much is absorbed into your scalp. Test it out in smaller amounts to see, as you have a murmur, of course!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 8, 2008)

hwiseman said:


> Coffee has more caffeine than tea. I guess if one wished to use the highest level of caffeine, the infuse your oils or create an extract from green coffee beans. The more you roast it, the lesser the caffeine.


 according to wikipedia, tea has more caffeine than coffee. I think they just used coffee in their experiment because of the caffeine.  If you'll look at some of the other articles I pulled up it is the caffeine, not the type of drink, that causes the growth. And further more it's not circulation, it's a change in the metabolism of the strand (growth).  It's a few pages back as I pulled from several articles doing research last night.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 8, 2008)

salseraaa said:


> FYI Ladies, it seems that tea contains more caffeine than coffee weight for weight, but less weight is used, in general, to brew a cup of tea so coffee seems to contain more caffeine per cup. You may find the information below helpful. I'll be using a coffee rinse and probably using coffee as the liquid for my conditioning henna. I also ordered some nettle tea bags to use as a rinse. This with my Megatek/OCT, self made sulphur oil and daily vitamins should have me with BSL hair in a few months, I hope! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Caffeine in 8-ounce Beverage milligrams
> 
> ...


 co sign. Just know that nettle does not have caffeine. I use it as a rinse, because it is said to stimulate hair growth in other ways and strengthen the roots and lessen hair fall out (which I'm finding is true so far). So I think that would be a good combination of the coffee and the nettle. I also wondering about the whole oxygen thing said above.


----------



## Bigghair (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow, so many foods impact our hair!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 8, 2008)

nuggetrock said:


> It seems that if Nitrogen aids in hair growth, then coffee would work for hair growth along the same lines as miconazole nitrate (MN), another nitrogen-containing product. Along with the blood stimulation to the hair follicles helping with growth, coffee could be the truth!
> I'm in on this one...gonna try to infuse jojoba oil with the ground coffee beans (greenest I can find) for max absorption into the scalp and use the oil as a pre-treatment to the MT/OCT application.
> 
> Btw, I'm not a "chemist" but I am a registered pharmacist, so IMHO, I would not suggest using any of those ground up No Doz/Vivarin pills for this due to all the fillers used to make the tablet/capsule (big molecules that may not blend or absorb into the scalp) with untold poss. side effects to the scalp .
> ...


If you're a pharmacist then you know your stuff and are a scientist of the highest magnituted. I looked at the pharmacy degree requirements, and it is mad intense (I had a friend considering pharmacy) and another who is a pharmacist who then turned around and went to med school. So anyway I respect any imput you can give.  As for the whole oxygen thing, when it was brought up earlier, I decided to shut up about the whole tea thing. Because the oxygen, plus the metabolism thing could be both what's stimulating growth. They only tested one factor, and could find out later that both matter. Either way, who cares, they studied coffee, not tea, so I'm going to use coffee. As I don't use it on a regular basis (I just drink tea), I'll have to head to starbucks (because I know theirs isn't instant), for my wash (save part of it in the fridge for the next one), and just do that every week. As I don't have a brewer and don't plan to get one.

Okay so I'm eating my words about doing the tea thing right now, and abandoning it for coffee.
WITH the exception of the final rinse. I'm still rinsing with nettle as it has hair growing properties, stimulation, and strengthening of roots. So wash, coffee, rinse condition, dc, and rinse with nettle tea for the finale!  Also FYI, please look a few threads back as someone mentioned green coffee. Just like green tea doesn't stain, they said green coffee is just like green tea. So for those with lighter hair that want to keep it that way, go for that option. I have really dark hair, so I know it's not going to do anything to mine.


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 8, 2008)

h.e.a.d.s.t.r.o.n.g. said:


> *y'all still didn't answer me: does tea or coffee alter hair color? i know ppl put coffee grounds in henna to alter color....so i'm asking. i drink coffee every morning without fail and i always have left over. i'd use it for my hair if it won't turn my hair some funny shade or make it smelly.
> 
> plus i imagine after reading the study that the caffeine was left on and not washed or rinsed off and placed at the root not the hair shaft so i'm still leaning toward crushed pills but not in a paste but more like a liquid or gel. ummm like crushing them, mixing with enough water to liquify them and then mix with aloe vera gel and apply to the scalp not the hair all over.
> 
> this is just me speaking thoughts out loud.   i wish some of the LHCF chemists would come in here and comment. *





hwiseman said:


> *Active Ingredients: *Each caplet contains: Caffeine (200 mg)
> 
> *Inactive Ingredients: *Benzoic Acid, Corn Starch, FD&C Blue 1, Hydroxypropyl Methylcellulose, Microcrystalline Cellulose, Mineral Oil, Polysorbate 20, Povidone, Propylene Glycol, Simethicone Emulsion, Sorbitan Monolaurate, Stearic Acid, Sucrose, Titanium Dioxide



 for that. 

Bugger. *sigh* I won't be using the No-Doz, then - there's way too much other gunk in it. Bugger. 

I wonder if I could find a pure caffeine extract....

This webpage had a good comparison of various products and their relative levels of caffeine.... 

The reason I'm personally focusing more so on trying to find a 'straight' source of caffeine is so that I can be more precise about the amount of caffeine I'm using.......the age of any herbs contributes to the amount of caffeine in them, and it seems like it would be more controlled to use pure caffeine, in some form.  

I did stumble across instructions on how to actually distill caffeine from tea with some chemicals and a couple of tubes and flasks, but that might be going a bit far. 

If I can't find a good source of caffiene, I might try using some type of tea - it's a shame I hate the smell of Liptons.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 8, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> for that.
> 
> Bugger. *sigh* I won't be using the No-Doz, then - there's way too much other gunk in it. Bugger.
> 
> ...


 
Coffee seems to be the best bet. I don't know if you saw what nuggetrock wrote above (she's a pharmacist), and advises you staying away from pill forms.  Make sure you check that out before going on your quest so you'll be well informed as to whether you want to try the pill combination, or not!  Good luck to us all!  I hope to hear reports people!!!!!


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 8, 2008)

Most of the ingredients in No doz are emulsifiers and thickening agents and coating. So are we gonna do this or no. im sticking with plain old coffee. I don't drink coffee nd rarely touch teach. I better not start buzzing around.


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 8, 2008)

Didn't someone post a link for pureCaf earlier? http://www.purecaf.com/about.htm



> Contains Anhydrous Caffeine, Water, Citric Acid and Sodium Benzoate as a preservative.



:scratchch


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 8, 2008)

hwiseman said:


> Y'all don't get it.  Believe me, coffee is strongest in caffeine the closer it is to green.  The more you roast it, the more caffeine you lose.  That's why people don't get the jitters so much from a french roast or espresso that they would get with a regular American drip coffee.  Green coffee would yield more caffeine  than tea.  I guess that if someone ground and boiled the green one, they would get a coffee that looks like Arab coffee drink (like what is drunk in Saudi) and it resembles a light tea.  You'd probably not get the staining.  I have some green coffee beans around here somewhere and I'll test it.  If anyone wanted to try it, got to an Arab marketplace or Ethiopian one (they like to roast their own coffee for ceremonies etc.).  They definitely say to not use instant tea or coffee as a hair rinse:
> 
> http://www.curezone.com/blogs/fm.asp?i=974748


Hmm thank you for that link

there goes the simplified instant coffee idea out the window 

but I wonder why not instant?

I think I'm gonna do the coffee pack/yogurt thing on there

only I think I will be using Tea now instead


----------



## girlcherokee (Nov 9, 2008)

i have some ground cafe bustello capuccino - in the yellow bag that i bought for my MIL awhile back - i dont drink coffee so i know nothing about it.  can i just mix this in with my henna or infuse it in some hot water and then mix it in with henna treatment? i will do a henna treatment in the morning so this is why i am wondering.  maybe i can get the benefit of a bit of brown color along with a caffinated growth.  does coffee have to be brewed in a coffee maker?  cant it just be steeped or infused like tea or herbs?  i know this is a dumb question but keep in mind that i have never prepared coffee or lived with anyone who did.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 9, 2008)

Cherokia-Rose said:


> i have some ground cafe bustello capuccino - in the yellow bag that i bought for my MIL awhile back - i dont drink coffee so i know nothing about it.  can i just mix this in with my henna or infuse it in some hot water and then mix it in with henna treatment? i will do a henna treatment in the morning so this is why i am wondering.  maybe i can get the benefit of a bit of brown color along with a caffinated growth.  does coffee have to be brewed in a coffee maker?  cant it just be steeped or infused like tea or herbs?  i know this is a dumb question but keep in mind that i have never prepared coffee or lived with anyone who did.



Someone posted alot of info on steeping it several posts back


----------



## discobiscuits (Nov 9, 2008)

*okay, i answered my own question and did a search. apparently you can use coffee or black tea to color hair. i may try this. if the caffeine does not increase my hair growth, maybe the coffee will be the natural dye/rinse that i've been looking for other than henna/indigo. *


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 9, 2008)

h.e.a.d.s.t.r.o.n.g. said:


> *okay, i answered my own question and did a search. apparently you can use coffee or black tea to color hair. i may try this. if the caffeine does not increase my hair growth, maybe the coffee will be the natural dye/rinse that i've been looking for other than henna/indigo. *


I don't want you to think that people left you hanging on your question:
 Irresistable answered you on page 6, DivaD  answered your question on page 7 Hwiseman answers you on page 8 and even provides a link to show you how to do it.

However, I'm glad you went out and got the answers too.


----------



## RecipeBABY (Nov 9, 2008)

henna also uses coffee.. for color and other benefical reason


----------



## discobiscuits (Nov 9, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> I don't want you to think that people left you hanging on your question:
> Irresistable answered you on page 6, DivaD  answered your question on page 7 Hwiseman answers you on page 8 and even provides a link to show you how to do it.
> 
> However, I'm glad you went out and got the answers too.



*Thanks lukie, however I only have 3 pages, not 8 and Iris's post did not address color w/ tea/coffee directly (unless I missed it + she sometimes PMs me when I have brain farts). The link in hwiseman's post was one I came across in my search but it is a layman's site (like LHCF) and I wanted more than one source and/or sources that were more reliable/professional. Most of the sources were layman's sites/posts and there were very few that addressed coffee coloring hair so I took the totality of all of the information that I found. I even did a LHCF search for recent threads/posts and in the archives.  I don't think the ladies left me hanging, but the coffee coloring hair I did not see directly addressed in this thread after I asked my question. 

No worries, this thread is about coffee/caffeine and hair growth, not coffee coloring hair so I'm not disappointed or anything.*


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 9, 2008)

And I just threw my coffee butter in the trash not long ago.


----------



## girlcherokee (Nov 9, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> Someone posted alot of info on steeping it several posts back


 
thanks irresistible!  i saw the steeping techniques further back in the post, but i think if i read correct, i will go back and read again - it was for coffee beans, but this is more like a powder the consistency of the henna itself so i was just thinking i could just steep it over night(i did) now i have sludge, and i could just mix the sludge in the henna.  anyone ever done that? i feel like if i strain it, i will throw out most of it.  i just am  not familiar with the nature of coffee i guess, does it react like tea or does it need something special to bring out it's properties.  this is also capucino - anything i should be aware of about this?  is it stronger?  i dont want to end up with a red scalp.  LOL
i normally leave my henna treatment on for a few hours so i dont want to be bouncing off the walls - with a big red scalp.


----------



## LilBrownied (Nov 9, 2008)

Cherokia-Rose said:


> thanks irresistible! i saw the steeping techniques further back in the post, but i think if i read correct, i will go back and read again - it was for coffee beans, but this is more like a powder the consistency of the henna itself so i was just thinking i could just steep it over night(i did) now i have sludge, and i could just mix the sludge in the henna. anyone ever done that? i feel like if i strain it, i will throw out most of it. i just am not familiar with the nature of coffee i guess, does it react like tea or does it need something special to bring out it's properties. this is also capucino - anything i should be aware of about this? is it stronger? i dont want to end up with a red scalp. LOL
> i normally leave my henna treatment on for a few hours so i dont want to be bouncing off the walls - with a big red scalp.


 

I'm honestly not sure myself, but I believe coffee doesn't need much other than may be a little heat or a lot of time to steep to bring its properties out. 

Cappuccino has milk and espresso in it, and milk isn't bad for you-- and espresso may be stronger per ounce. It depends on how much you use. 

Either way you mix it, I think you'll get the benefits.


----------



## girlcherokee (Nov 9, 2008)

LilBrownied said:


> I'm honestly not sure myself, but I believe coffee doesn't need much other than may be a little heat or a lot of time to steep to bring its properties out.
> 
> Cappuccino has milk and espresso in it, and milk isn't bad for you-- and espresso may be stronger per ounce. It depends on how much you use.
> 
> Either way you mix it, I think you'll get the benefits.


thank you lilbrowned!  i did end up straining it because when i dipped my finger into it i realized that it was too gritty and did not want to have to deal with getting gritt out of my newgrowth.  so i have my henna/coffee/indigo/brahmi/maka/amla treatment in now - will report how it goes.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Nov 9, 2008)

Eyeing the Chagrin Valley Cafe Moreno shampoo bar ...


----------



## onyxdreams (Nov 9, 2008)

nothing to add not a chemist , just wanted to thank my sisterhood for great information as always and the opportunity to learn from you all.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 9, 2008)

I just poured coffee on my head after wash/ cond/ dc and I have left it on for 18 minutes, the articles I put above in the thread somewhere said that it could be left on longer for maximum effect if the scalp isn't too sensitive apparently mine isn't, but I did do an oil rinse, and put coconut oil on my scalp to condition, early before I even shampooed,so maybe that's why. Anyways I'm not leaving it on any longer but it does feel good. It feels cool, kinda like when I do the nettle rinse, except my pores seem like they are opening way up. I like it so far...we'll see about it's effect on the hair overall though!


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 9, 2008)

I used green tea today and I liked the results.  Since green tea is slightly acidic, it left my cuticles SMOOTH!!!  I think this is gonna be a keeper in my regimen! 

BTW:  I left it on for 30 minutes under my heat cap and dc!


----------



## LilBrownied (Nov 9, 2008)

onyxdreams said:


> nothing to add not a chemist , just wanted to thank my sisterhood for great information as always and the opportunity to learn from you all.


 



It's great to share!


----------



## LilBrownied (Nov 9, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> I used green tea today and I liked the results. Since green tea is slightly acidic, it left my cuticles *SMOOTH*!!! I think this is gonna be a keeper in my regimen!
> 
> BTW: I left it on for 30 minutes under my heat cap and dc!


 
Nice!!


----------



## LilBrownied (Nov 9, 2008)

Forever in Bloom said:


> Eyeing the Chagrin Valley Cafe Moreno shampoo bar ...


 
That DOES look good


----------



## empressri (Nov 10, 2008)

listen, yall just hurry up and experiment for me. i'd like a coffee spritz so i can spray in my hair while at work so i dont fall asleep at the computer lol


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 10, 2008)

empressri said:


> listen, yall just hurry up and experiment for me. i'd like a coffee spritz so i can spray in my hair while at work so i dont fall asleep at the computer lol


 Dive in, the water's warm. It's just coffee!

I just tried it tonight and I'm still alive, so I guess that's good. As soon as I invent a spritzer, you're first on my list.


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh boy,here I go trying something new again lol


----------



## salseraaa (Nov 10, 2008)

I tried the coffee rinse today with very strongly brewed coffee made using two heaping tablespoons of coffee and two cups of water. In the shower after shampooing and conditioning my hair, I rinsed my hair and scalp with the cold coffee. It left my scalp feeling ...  it's hard to describe, not quite tingly, but kind of like a cross between numb and lightly pulsing. I think my scalp felt numb because the coffee was so cold and the caffeine significantly improved the circulaton to my scalp. It definately stimulated my scalp.  It's relaxing and invigorating; I like the feeling and plan to keep using the treatment, but next time I'll apply it to my scalp ony and use a squeeze bottle. 

Give it a try ladies! It feels great and if it also grows hair, it's a keeper for me!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 10, 2008)

salseraaa said:


> I tried the coffee rinse today with very strongly brewed coffee made using two heaping tablespoons of coffee and two cups of water. In the shower after shampooing and conditioning my hair, I rinsed my hair and scalp with the cold coffee. It left my scalp feeling ... it's hard to describe, not quite tingly, but kind of like a cross between numb and lightly pulsing. I think my scalp felt numb because the coffee was so cold and the caffeine significantly improved the circulaton to my scalp. It definately stimulated my scalp. It's relaxing and invigorating; I like the feeling and plan to keep using the treatment, but next time I'll apply it to my scalp ony and use a squeeze bottle.
> 
> Give it a try ladies! *It feels great and if it also grows hair, it's a keeper for me!*


 that's totally how I did it (with a squeeze bottle).  I think the numbness came from it being cold, because I didn't get that (mine was room temperature), but I did get the pulsing feeling, that's a good way to describe it.  I knew that my scalp was being stimulated too.  I cosign with your bolded above.


----------



## Lebiya (Nov 10, 2008)

I will be trying this! 

Someone please correct me if I’m wrong:  

After shampooing, dc - brew the coffee pour on head, massage, leave on for ½ hour rinse, style as usual?

Also, is it Ok to mixed some brewed coffee with a daily moisturizer or use it as a leave in? Does the coffee HAVE TO be rinsed out?


----------



## Ganjababy (Nov 10, 2008)

*REVIEW COFFEE USE ON SCALP*
Coffee really works. I have always had fine hair that appeared thick because of so many strands- not due to thickness of individual strands. This changed several years ago when my hair became so extremely thin. I had a ball patch that grew from the size of a quarter to the size of my fist at the top of my head due to a relaxer burn and then anemia. Plus my hair was really thin and see through from over-relaxing. This is what led me to LHCF. 

A friend recommended a spray made from green coffee beans to me last year. I used it for about 4 months and it definately improved the thickness of my hair. At the end of the 4 months I could part my hair at the top where I used to do comb overs before. Also my hair was no longer see through and people kept asking me if I had on a wig. I only stopped using it to jump on several LHCF bandwagons as I could not incoporate it with other stuff. However I have been thinking of going back to it because it did work. The thing that turned me off this spray was the fact that I had to wet my head and spray it 2xper day! I was relaxed at the time too so this was diffiult so I just sprayed it on dry head, still too much work though. I was worried that my hair would revert back to being very thin and see through with a big bald patch but it did not. This was due to the vits I am on and OCT/MT and improving my diet etc. 

Unfortunately this spray is not available in the U.S. It definately works though so I do think coffee rinses will work too as green coffee is the active ingredients.

Though I was also on iron tabs I did not get my haomoglobin up enough during that time, so it was not due to the iron tabs. I will be going back to using coffee as a maintenance product from now on. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-480216/Spray-stop-womans-hair-thinning.html

Spray that can stop a woman's hair from thinningBy SEAN POULTER
Last updated at 08:47 06 September 2007

A spray made from coffee bean extracts has been found to stop women's hair thinning, scientists said yesterday.
The treatment - which goes on sale next month - is said to increase the thickness and health of each strand of hair.
It encourages growth from the roots and can prevent age-related hair loss, according to researchers.
Scroll down for more...
 Healthy: But hair can start to thin when a woman reaches her 20s
The product works by soothing the scalp, reducing the inflammation that damages hair follicles.
Stewart Long of Boots, which developed the remedy, said: "Our new spray changes the way the immune system acts.
"Effectively, it stimulates the cells to ensure the follicles continue to produce thick healthy hair.
"If the follicle closes, the chances of getting regrowth are virtually nil, even with the high- strength drug treatments that are on the market."
Although the product is targeted at women, it would also work for men.
Four out five women given the spray in independent tests at Glasgow University said it worked.
Three out of four of the guinea pigs said they lost less hair when combing or brushing.
The claims were backed up by scalp tests conducted by a trichologist over a 12-month period.
Small patches of hair were shaved off to see how quickly and thickly they grew back.
Mr Long said women were often reluctant to talk about hair loss.
"It is considered quite normal if a bloke goes bald but for women it is a huge psychological issue," he added.
"It is often speeded by periods of stress or illness.
In reality 50 per cent of women experience some thinning of the hair by the time they reach 50, however most suffer in silence thinking that they are the only ones with the problem.
"But this is not just a condition afflicting the older generation.
"Hair thinning can start for people as young as 20, and can be a massive blow to how women perceive themselves."
Consumer research conducted by Boots shows that 79 per cent of women find hair crucial to their self-esteem.
Another 61 per cent per cent valued their locks more highly than other parts of the body and would rather suffer weight or skin problems than lose them.
Corinne Sweet, a relationship psychologist, said healthy hair had long been a symbol of female attractiveness.
"Losing hair, in strands or clumps, can be deeply distressing for women as a sign of stress, ill-health or ageing," she added.
"Going bald, in patches, or even totally, is really the last great beauty taboo, so a product that can restore vitality and volume to hair should certainly help restore self- esteem, self-confidence and promote a positive self-image."
Creams and potions claiming to tackle ageing and other ailments are common in the beauty industry but many have fallen foul of the Advertising Standards Authority.
Boots said it has received the authority's approval for its claims for the hair spray after presenting its officials with the evidence from its independent trials.
The product - Boots Expert Hair Loss Treatment Spray for Women - can be ordered in advance from the middle of September.
It was developed by the research team behind Protect & Perfect, a beauty serum which became a major sales success after scientists found it could rejuvenate skin and beat wrinkles.
The spray contains antioxidants and centella asiatica, a medicinal plant sometimes called the Indian pennywort.
The green coffee beans used in the hair spray come from Central America.
How the spray works
The spray's ingredients work by calming the immune system and reducing inflammation of the scalp.
Damage to the scalp can cause follicles to shrink or even close up, causing hair to thin and fall out.
Applied to the roots of damp hair twice daily and then rubbed in, the spray allows the hair to be styled as normal.
Boots says the results should be seen within three months.
In an independent study carried out at Glasgow University, women were given the product to use at home for 12 months.
The researchers compared the results for the active product against those for a placebo that looked exactly the same.
They found that 80 per cent of volunteers using the genuine treatment reported significant improvement in hair growth.


----------



## Lebiya (Nov 10, 2008)

Though it would be nice if coffee aided in growth- which i think it does- just the fact that it will extend your growth cycle up to 37%, this has to be a keeper for me!!


----------



## empressri (Nov 10, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Dive in, the water's warm. It's just coffee!
> 
> I just tried it tonight and I'm still alive, so I guess that's good. As soon as I invent a spritzer, you're first on my list.



Alright! If the supervisor asks me why I dumped her cup of joe over my head, I'm going to be like "See, luckiestdestiny from lchf told me...."


----------



## LilBrownied (Nov 10, 2008)

evsbaby said:


> *REVIEW COFFEE USE ON SCALP*
> Coffee really works. I have always had fine hair that appeared thick because of so many strands- not due to thickness of individual strands. This changed several years ago when my hair became so extremely thin. I had a ball patch that grew from the size of a quarter to the size of my fist at the top of my head due to a relaxer burn and then anemia. Plus my hair was really thin and see through from over-relaxing. This is what led me to LHCF.
> 
> A friend recommended a spray made from green coffee beans to me last year. I used it for about 4 months and it definately improved the thickness of my hair. At the end of the 4 months I could part my hair at the top where I used to do comb overs before. Also my hair was no longer see through and people kept asking me if I had on a wig. I only stopped using it to jump on several LHCF bandwagons as I could not incoporate it with other stuff. However I have been thinking of going back to it because it did work. The thing that turned me off this spray was the fact that I had to wet my head and spray it 2xper day! I was relaxed at the time too so this was diffiult so I just sprayed it on dry head, still too much work though. I was worried that my hair would revert back to being very thin and see through with a big bald patch but it did not. This was due to the vits I am on and OCT/MT and improving my diet etc.
> ...


 

Thank you for that testimony! Is that spray for sale the internet??


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 10, 2008)

I wonder if you took coffee, and cooked it down, if it would concentrate the caffeine? :scratchch


----------



## watchmegrow (Nov 10, 2008)

My grandmother used to put coffee in all of her kids hair. My mother used to put it in her kids hair too. We all had thick, long hair. We were talking about this the other day. It really does work.


----------



## EMJazzy (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm going to try this....I already took starter pics.


----------



## tnorenberg (Nov 10, 2008)

hwiseman said:


> Y'all don't get it.  Believe me, coffee is strongest in caffeine the closer it is to green.  The more you roast it, the more caffeine you lose.  That's why people don't get the jitters so much from a french roast or espresso that they would get with a regular American drip coffee.  Green coffee would yield more caffeine  than tea.  I guess that if someone ground and boiled the green one, they would get a coffee that looks like Arab coffee drink (like what is drunk in Saudi) and it resembles a light tea.  You'd probably not get the staining.  I have some green coffee beans around here somewhere and I'll test it.  If anyone wanted to try it, got to an Arab marketplace or Ethiopian one (they like to roast their own coffee for ceremonies etc.).  They definitely say to not use instant tea or coffee as a hair rinse:
> 
> http://www.curezone.com/blogs/fm.asp?i=974748



Are the green coffee beans available under and brand names you would recognize in an Arab market..like we are familiar with Pilon or Folgers for example?


----------



## discobiscuits (Nov 10, 2008)

LilBrownied said:


> Thank you for that testimony! Is that spray for sale the internet??


*Yes.  





http://www.boots.com/webapp/wcs/sto...00&callingViewName=&langId=-1&catalogId=11051*


----------



## LilBrownied (Nov 10, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I wonder if you took coffee, and cooked it down, if it would concentrate the caffeine? :scratchch


 
I wonder too, but would the heat destroy the caffeine?


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 10, 2008)

LilBrownied said:


> I wonder too, but would the heat destroy the caffeine?



Hrrrm, good point. It's weird, most of the information I'm finding related to caffeine/coffee/tea is talking about how to decaffeinate it, not how to make the caffeine stronger.


----------



## tnorenberg (Nov 10, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> I just poured coffee on my head after wash/ cond/ dc and I have left it on for 18 minutes, the articles I put above in the thread somewhere said that it could be left on longer for maximum effect if the scalp isn't too sensitive apparently mine isn't, but I did do an oil rinse, and put coconut oil on my scalp to condition, early before I even shampooed,so maybe that's why. Anyways I'm not leaving it on any longer but it does feel good. It feels cool, kinda like when I do the nettle rinse, except my pores seem like they are opening way up. I like it so far...we'll see about it's effect on the hair overall though!



Now the question remains as to how often we should do this to see results?


----------



## Auburn (Nov 10, 2008)

Where is the challenge?


----------



## LilBrownied (Nov 10, 2008)

Auburn said:


> Where is the challenge?


 
I don't think we have specific rules yet... there's still more experimentation/research to be done right?

Or does anyone have a suggestion for the challenge?


----------



## naturalgurl (Nov 10, 2008)

Hmmmmm, JustKiya's idea of grinding up NoDoz was funny but yet ingenious. I'll follow this thread because I'd like to mix this in some oil or something...


----------



## EMJazzy (Nov 10, 2008)

tnorenberg said:


> Now the question remains as to how often we should do this to see results?


 
Good question.  



naturalgurl said:


> Hmmmmm, JustKiya's idea of *grinding up NoDoz* was funny but yet ingenious. I'll follow this thread because I'd like to *mix this in some oil* or something...


 
That is what I'm doing....I'm mixing mine in JBCO


----------



## DarkHair (Nov 10, 2008)

If NoDoz would help with hair growth, what do you think Viagra would do? Since it does stimulate blood flow.


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 10, 2008)

naturalgurl said:


> Hmmmmm, JustKiya's idea of grinding up NoDoz was funny but yet ingenious. I'll follow this thread because I'd like to mix this in some oil or something...



Exactly! Me & getting my hair wet more than twice a week is out, so - I can either figure out a way to put this in an oil/butter base ( ya'll _*know*_ I'm plotting hard on how to add this to my MT, right?  ), ooooorrr, I'll just have to be aiight with only using it twice a week. 




EMJazzy said:


> That is what I'm doing....I'm mixing mine in JBCO



Ooooh, ballsy! You aren't concerned about the other stuff? And can I just quickly say that I'm so puzzled that they put MINERAL OIL in something that's supposed to be injested? *shudder* Thas jes nassy. 



tnorenberg said:


> Now the question remains as to how often we should do this to see results?



I think as with most growth aids, the more regularly you do it, the better.... I can't remember how often the people in the studies were applying caffeine, but a PP was talking about using the green coffee spray twice a day..... 



hsmith said:


> If NoDoz would help with hair growth, what do you think Viagra would do? Since it does stimulate blood flow.



       

I don't know if it works the same way when applied topically, since coffee applied topically works differently than it does when injested. 

 

Though, this does bring up the thought of using some of those adult warming gels - all they are doing in increasing the blood flow to the area, right?


----------



## Naturefreegirl (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Ladies, 
I have one dumb question to ask, I am on my way to the supermarket, which brand of coffee should I purchase?


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 10, 2008)

Naturefreegirl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I have one dumb question to ask, I am on my way to the supermarket, which brand of coffee should I purchase?



 As long as it's not Decaf, I would think you would be good....


----------



## DSP (Nov 10, 2008)

The idea of coffee rinses sounds refreshing.  If it also helps grow and retain hair, this is one bandwagon I could get behind.

*Off to brew some coffee for tonight*


----------



## infojunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

You ladies have been most helpful. I'll keep my left eye on this one. Can't wait to start hearing results.

Good luck all.


----------



## discobiscuits (Nov 10, 2008)

*I've thought about it. Pouring coffee over my head/hair is too much work. Since the article is about caffeine, not coffee, I'm going to try my original suggestion and crush up caffeine pills, mix into aloe vera gel or coconut oil and see what happens. There was a concern about additives in the pills so I found some pills that don't have a bunch of additives and I will go to my local vitamin store or gnc to see if I can find them. OR I'll order the Boots spray. OHHH i just thought...I can make my own spray. I think I may cornrow or braid all winter so i can use a spray daily.....hmmmmm


ORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR what about caffeine water? http://www.waterjoe.com/main.html



			A 16.9 ounce bottle of Water Joe contains 60 milligrams of caffeine.

Water Joe is caffeine-enhanced pure artesian water. The drink currently comes in three bottle sizes - 16.9oz, 20oz, and 33.8oz (1 liter). The 1 liter size contains 120mg of caffeine.

Water Joe is not carbonated.
		
Click to expand...





*


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 10, 2008)

h.e.a.d.s.t.r.o.n.g. said:


> *I've thought about it. Pouring coffee over my head/hair is too much work. Since the article is about caffeine, not coffee, I'm going to try my original suggestion and crush up caffeine pills, mix into aloe vera gel or coconut oil and see what happens. There was a concern about additives in the pills so I found some pills that don't have a bunch of additives and I will go to my local vitamin store or gnc to see if I can find them. OR I'll order the Boots spray. OHHH i just thought...I can make my own spray. I think I may cornrow or braid all winter so i can use a spray daily.....hmmmmm
> 
> 
> ORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR what about caffeine water? http://www.waterjoe.com/main.html
> ...



Oooh, will you share what sort of pills you found? I'm with you on the pouring coffee over head = too much work.  

That caffeine water is interesting - would be a good option for people who don't want to take the risk of the coffee/tea coloring/staining their hair/tub.


----------



## naturalgurl (Nov 10, 2008)

Man, you people are such a resourceful group. Caffeine water! Now that's something to look into!


----------



## discobiscuits (Nov 10, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Oooh, *will you share what sort of pills you found? *I'm with you on the pouring coffee over head = too much work.
> 
> That caffeine water is interesting - would be a good option for people who don't want to take the risk of the coffee/tea coloring/staining their hair/tub.




*1st let me say I'm not using, never used or support the brand of pills. I only listed this because of the ingredients vs. the ingredients in No-Doz.  There are probably other brands of caffeine pills that do not have all the additives that No-Doz does. Plus (based on what I've read so far) the cellulose and Magnesium Stearate more than likely won't get absorbed through the scalp. But I'm not a doctor or chemist so I don't have fact to back that up.

*
 i posted the link a few pages back. here it is: 
* http://www.freakynutrition.com/details/shop/KZ-004




INGREDITENTS: 
Caffeine Anhydrous 200mg (ACTIVE) Cellulose, Magnesium Stearate (vegetable), Gelatin (capsule).  *


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 10, 2008)

h.e.a.d.s.t.r.o.n.g. said:


> *1st let me say I'm not using, never used or support the brand of pills. I only listed this because of the ingredients vs. the ingredients in No-Doz.  There are probably other brands of caffeine pills that do not have all the additives that No-Doz does. Plus (based on what I've read so far) the cellulose and Magnesium Stearate more than likely won't get absorpbed through the scalp. But I'm not a doctor or chemist so I don't have fact to back that up.
> 
> *
> i posted the link a few pages back. here it is:
> ...



Ahhhhhhh! Okay, I missed that before - thank you! 

Those are almost the same ingredients as were in the liquid stuff I posted a couple pages back, too......and since it's a capsule, you would have to open each one..... hrm, I might go with the pureCaf....


----------



## DSP (Nov 10, 2008)

Why not use 100% pure caffeine powder instead of crushing pills full of binders and other ingredients?

http://www.aonevitamins.com/caffeine.htm
http://www.worldclassnutrition.com/activator1.html


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 10, 2008)

DSP said:


> Why not use 100% pure caffeine powder instead of crushing pills full of binders and other ingredients?
> 
> http://www.aonevitamins.com/caffeine.htm
> http://www.worldclassnutrition.com/activator1.html



Oh, you are fabulous! Thank you!


----------



## kitamay (Nov 10, 2008)

Now caffeine powder seems like something I can get into, although I am not opposed to the coffee rinse.


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Nov 10, 2008)

I flew into this thread anxious for another reason to drink coffee! I'm not even gonna read the thread to see if it works, coffee makes my hair grow and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## discobiscuits (Nov 10, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Ahhhhhhh! Okay, I missed that before - thank you!
> 
> Those are almost the same ingredients as were in *the liquid stuff I posted a couple pages back, too*......and since it's a capsule, you would have to open each one..... hrm, I might go with the pureCaf....




yep 

longdayinthepark posted about Alpecin (I said i would not try that stuff but i may go back on that statement lol)



DSP said:


> Why not use 100% pure caffeine powder instead of crushing pills full of binders and other ingredients?
> 
> http://www.aonevitamins.com/caffeine.htm
> http://www.worldclassnutrition.com/activator1.html



Thanks! Now I can be lazy again - won't have to crush or dissolve pills LOL


----------



## naturalgurl (Nov 10, 2008)

likewtr4chklit said:


> I flew into this thread anxious for another reason to drink coffee! I'm not even gonna read the thread to see if it works, coffee makes my hair grow and I'm sticking to it.


 

Just noticed your screen name. That was a good movie...


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 10, 2008)

h.e.a.d.s.t.r.o.n.g. said:


> Thanks! Now I can be lazy again - won't have to crush or dissolve pills LOL



Ya know???  I might try with a lil bit - 1/2 ounce or so - to experiment and see if it dissolves in oil. If it does, I'll mix it straight in with my castor oil. If it doesn't, then I'll try to dissolve it in water until it's liquid, and then mix it into my MT, most likely.  

Caffeine _*powder*_! Who knew!


----------



## Extremus (Nov 10, 2008)

All I need is a list of procedures/methods and products and I'm good to go


----------



## DarkHair (Nov 10, 2008)

I just went to the Dollar Store and went into the coffee section. They have coffee packets, like the Crystal Light ones. Just add boiling water. They were only a dollar. 

Does the roast type matter? I got some dark roast coffee.


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 10, 2008)

hsmith said:


> I just went to the Dollar Store and went into the coffee section. They have coffee packets, like the Crystal Light ones. Just add boiling water. They were only a dollar.
> 
> Does the roast type matter? I got some dark roast coffee.



I think one of the links posted above mentioned something about not using instant coffee..... but I wasn't checking to see why.


----------



## DarkHair (Nov 10, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I think one of the links posted above mentioned something about not using instant coffee..... but I wasn't checking to see why.


 
I think I remember that too. Thanks JustKiya, count it all to excitement and memory lapse.


----------



## LilBrownied (Nov 10, 2008)

hsmith said:


> I think I remember that too. Thanks JustKiya, count it all to excitement and memory lapse.


 
I thought instant coffee was fine to use.....? That's what I'm using.


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 10, 2008)

hwiseman said:


> Y'all don't get it.  Believe me, coffee is strongest in caffeine the closer it is to green.  The more you roast it, the more caffeine you lose.  That's why people don't get the jitters so much from a french roast or espresso that they would get with a regular American drip coffee.  Green coffee would yield more caffeine  than tea.  I guess that if someone ground and boiled the green one, they would get a coffee that looks like Arab coffee drink (like what is drunk in Saudi) and it resembles a light tea.  You'd probably not get the staining.  I have some green coffee beans around here somewhere and I'll test it.  If anyone wanted to try it, got to an Arab marketplace or Ethiopian one (they like to roast their own coffee for ceremonies etc.).  They definitely say to not use instant tea or coffee as a hair rinse:
> 
> http://www.curezone.com/blogs/fm.asp?i=974748



The information behind the link is - meh. It says to not use instant, but doesn't say *why*....... maybe instant is processed some odd way - well, it's obviously processed some odd way - but she was also talking about using it as coffee to *dye* hair, not using it as caffeine to help hair *grow*, so..... *shrug* I dunno. 

Seems like unless someone finds a more concrete reason to not use instant - it's up to you.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 10, 2008)

LilBrownied said:


> I thought instant coffee was fine to use.....? That's what I'm using.


 Instant coffee was mentioned in an article, as something not to use.I don't know why, but I think it was primarily in reference to darkening hair.  However, just veer on the safe side and try for regular. In addition, for those considering alternative means of caffeine, a pharmacist somewhere in the middle of the thread also mentioned other ingredients i coffee that could benefit the scalp and stimulate growth (like a natural mn), so that's why I used coffee on my wash day in addition to my final rinse with nettle tea. I only used nettle tea because I've been using it as a rinse for a little while, and I think it really stimulates growth so I wanted to continue with that.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 10, 2008)

watchmegrow said:


> My grandmother used to put coffee in all of her kids hair. My mother used to put it in her kids hair too. We all had thick, long hair. We were talking about this the other day. It really does work.


 Did she rinse it out, or leave it in? Just curious!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 10, 2008)

Lebiya said:


> I will be trying this!
> 
> Someone please correct me if I’m wrong:
> 
> ...


 You can leave it on for as long as you want, depending on how sensitive your scalp is. People earlier in the thread said 2 minutes or more, I read online and posted articles saying that you could leave it longer but monitor scalp for irritation, so I left mine on for 30 minutes without any problems.  Rinse, style as usual. I read somewhere, and I don't have the article right now, but it said that you could leave coffee in...the only reason to rinse is because it leaves hair sticky. But I was thinking, what if I rinse my head, but try to leave some on the scalp? Like hold head on final rinse so it gets off most of my hair, but is left on the scalp, so hair isn't sticky.  Also making a coffee application sounds good. The only other place that I've read about in the uK has an application that you can apply daily, and I was thinking of how to apply that to us, since we can't order Alpecin which is primarily for male baldness in UK (it's primary ingredient is coffee).  So anyways, I say yes! But there's no need to put it in the hair, only on the scalp. So if you have something that you primarily use on the scalp, that you mix some coffee in, it sounds like it would help the effects. I was thinking of what kind of mixture I could do to try this myself.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 11, 2008)

nuggetrock said:


> It seems that if Nitrogen aids in hair growth, then coffee would work for hair growth along the same lines as miconazole nitrate (MN), another nitrogen-containing product. Along with the blood stimulation to the hair follicles helping with growth, coffee could be the truth!
> I'm in on this one...gonna try to infuse jojoba oil with the ground coffee beans (greenest I can find) for max absorption into the scalp and use the oil as a pre-treatment to the MT/OCT application.
> 
> Btw, I'm not a "chemist" but I am a registered pharmacist, so IMHO, I would not suggest using any of those ground up No Doz/Vivarin pills for this due to all the fillers used to make the tablet/capsule (big molecules that may not blend or absorb into the scalp) with untold poss. side effects to the scalp .
> ...


 Found the pharmacist of the group. Just a reminder to those considering the powdered versions and others. 1st, there may be more than one ingredient to coffee that helps growth and 2, you need to proceed with caution for the tablets. We don't know how much is too much. Even if it's absorbed through the scalp, some gets into the blood according to studies I've read. So don't go for overkill to get results and harm yourself. Start small and work up. I'm just worried as I want us all to remain healthy! That's the most important thing of all.


----------



## discobiscuits (Nov 11, 2008)

*
I agree 100% about SAFETY FIRST!

That being said, I keep referring back to the study. 
1. the study was caffeine's affect on hair loss/growth
2. it was left on for a minimum of 2 minutes (in shampoo form)

Since this is the first hair growth band wagon I've jumped on, I'm going by the study. I'm not going to use coffee or tea.  If I can get my hands on the Boots spray I'll use that. In the meantime, I will make my own concoction.  I will try it in my shampoo, my conditioner and mix a spray.  The study did not say anything about nitrogen, as it studied caffeine only not coffee. Since most of us agree with nuggetrock's post about fillers in pills, and DSP posted pure caffeine powder, I feel somewhat confident that a small amount of powdered caffeine mixed into my products should be fine and not harmful.  The study did not give amounts in mg so I don't know how much to mix so I will start small. 




			From the study:
This was counteracted by caffeine in concentrations of 0.001 percent and 0.005 percent. Moreover, caffeine alone led to a significant stimulation of hair follicle growth.
		
Click to expand...


The Alpecin website stated to use the shampoo no more than two minutes for the caffeine to work on the follicle but not to penetrate the scalp. However, they also make a liquid that you apply and leave in (it probably has a weaker caffeine content).

I said all that to say this: based on the study and the products on the market as a result of the study (Boots and Alpecin for example), it appears that caffeine alone is all that is needed and in small amounts. It can be added to various mediums for application with seemingly the same results. 
*


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 11, 2008)

h.e.a.d.s.t.r.o.n.g. said:


> *I agree 100% about SAFETY FIRST!*
> 
> *That being said, I keep referring back to the study. *
> *1. the study was caffeine's affect on hair loss/growth*
> ...


 Good luck!  I know the alpecin site that I looked at actually does say caffeine, and not coffee, but the one I looked at says that it can be left on longer than 2 minutes. Our coffee theories are because of other people who have mentioned growth, and the other article that was provided earlier by another member on coffee.  As for the Alpecin site of how long, I'm just going to provide info so that people will know or be able to decide, how long to apply whichever version of caffeine they use. It says: http://www.alpecin.co.uk/gb/faq.php
*Can I enhance the effect of Caffeine Shampoo, if I leave the shampoo on for longer than 2 minutes?*

Leaving the product on for a longer period of time also boosts caffeine absorption in the scalp. A study by the Charité university clinic in Berlin has shown that absorption of the active ingredient increases for a period of up to 30 minutes that the product is left on the scalp. After that, penetration via the skin surrounding the follicles has increased to such an extent that additional caffeine availability is ensured for up to about eight hours. If you leave the product on the scalp for longer than 2 minutes, you should check your scalp type and scalp condition. Depending on your scalp's sensitivity, leaving the product on excessively long can result in temporary redness. For further information, please visit www.caffeine-shampoo.co.uk
top

This is the reason I left mine on for 18 minutes.  It also says to leave it on for at least 2-5 minutes. I thought I posted this earlier. Sorry you guys!  I was reading away, and posting different studies, and just assumed I posted this info.

Also there was another article that I read (which I'll have to look for) which states that caffeine absorbed can go into your bloodsteam from the hair follicles. That was the only reason I mentioned the careful about the amount of caffeine that you place on your scalp. If I can find that one I'll post it.  I realize that it says that caffeine alone is needed, however I thought our resident pharmacist had some good theories about coffee too.  This is relatively new, so they are assuming that's all that is needed. It's kinda like mn, who knew it grew hair (although I am more interested in the natural route), no one originally did studies about that.  I was just thinking about the others out there who have said their relatives put coffee on their hair and they had long hair growth from it.  Either way we do it, be it coffee, or whatever other means, I'm sure we'll all monitor our progress and see which way or ways, are the best, so that others who may follow (if it is a success) will know which route may be best for them. So it's different strokes I guess for each of us! To hair growth! Salute!


----------



## Lenee925 (Nov 11, 2008)

Note to self: Don't coffee rinse before bed LOL, massage in only for max of 2-3 minutes.


----------



## Crown (Nov 11, 2008)

h.e.a.d.s.t.r.o.n.g. said:


> *
> I agree 100% about SAFETY FIRST!
> 
> That being said, I keep referring back to the study.
> ...


Yes, coffee stimulates growth.
I do herbal rinse for growth and color with tea, coffee, horsetail and others...
The first time that I used coffee with henna, it was too strong...
Cautions with coffee:
*It stains when wet.
*If you have high blood pressure, please don't use coffee, it's better to use tea (it's softer).


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 11, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I think one of the links posted above mentioned something about not using instant coffee..... but I wasn't checking to see why.



it never said why........


I really wanted to know too


----------



## tnorenberg (Nov 11, 2008)

tnorenberg said:


> Are the green coffee beans available under and brand names you would recognize in an Arab market..like we are familiar with Pilon or Folgers for example?




Hey, where's hwiseman ??????? I really want to know more about the green coffee beans.............................


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 11, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Found the pharmacist of the group. Just a reminder to those considering the powdered versions and others. 1st, there may be more than one ingredient to coffee that helps growth and 2, you need to proceed with caution for the tablets. We don't know how much is too much. Even if it's absorbed through the scalp, some gets into the blood according to studies I've read. So don't go for overkill to get results and harm yourself. Start small and work up. I'm just worried as I want us all to remain healthy! That's the most important thing of all.



It's _*caffeine*_ that makes your hair grow, not coffee, so using coffee might present more - random ingredients - then using a pure caffeine powder would. 
Plus, coffee is messy, and it stains.  

Based on the studies, it looks like it's a _*very*_ low concentration of caffeine, and that the amount of time that it can be safely left on the scalp is almost totally related to how sensitive your scalp is. 

I'm going to go & do some comparison shopping for caffeine powder, now.


----------



## discobiscuits (Nov 11, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> the one I looked at says that it can be left on longer than 2 minutes.


*i know. that is not what i said in my post but eh, i'm not using coffee, i'm using caffeine powder IF i can't get already manufactured products, alpecin or whatever, (sadly i am lazy that way). LOL*


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Nov 11, 2008)

Guarana also...


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Nov 11, 2008)

tnorenberg said:


> Hey, where's hwiseman ??????? I really want to know more about the green coffee beans.............................


 
Oh sorry...I move around a lot.  Green coffee beans...in their natural form yield the most caffeine.  Just grind an boil.  I usually get mine from an Ethiopian shop but you can probably find them in Arab stores as well.  And I just sent a post about Guarana.  Could probably steep it and pour the liquid on.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Nov 11, 2008)

tnorenberg said:


> Are the green coffee beans available under and brand names you would recognize in an Arab market..like we are familiar with Pilon or Folgers for example?


 

In bulk.  No name.  Just like buying spices in bulk.  Whole Food *might have it.


----------



## discobiscuits (Nov 11, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> It's _*caffeine*_ that makes your hair grow, not coffee, so using coffee might present more - random ingredients - then using a pure caffeine powder would.
> Plus, coffee is messy, and it stains.
> 
> Based on the studies, it looks like it's a _*very*_ low concentration of caffeine, and that the amount of time that it can be safely left on the scalp is almost totally related to how sensitive your scalp is.
> ...


*see Kiya, that's what i'm wondering. i would have no clue how much powder to even begin with. and the messiness is why i nixed the coffee rinse idea (plus i drink coffee daily but i'm not fond of the scent - go figure). the minimum time seems to be at least 2 minutes. longer than that it will get into your blood stream (i guess). PLUS the study was on men's hair, not women's so the effects will more than likely vary. i'm still gonna hop on this wagon...LOL

the Boots stuff i can't find in the US but i could order from ebay.uk.

if i can find powder @ a local store i'll still give it a go, i can always use the powder later in my beverages (i'm not 'fraid )*


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 11, 2008)

h.e.a.d.s.t.r.o.n.g. said:


> *see Kiya, that's what i'm wondering. i would have no clue how much powder to even begin with. and the messiness is why i nixed the coffee rinse idea (plus i drink coffee daily but i'm not fond of the scent - go figure). the minimum time seems to be at least 2 minutes. longer than that it will get into your blood stream (i guess). PLUS the study was on men's hair, not women's so the effects will more than likely vary. i'm still gonna hop on this wagon...LOL
> 
> the Boots stuff i can't find in the US but i could order from ebay.uk.
> 
> if i can find powder @ a local store i'll still give it a go, i can always use the powder later in my beverages (i'm not 'fraid )*



Yeah, a concentration of 0.005% is - tiny. I suck at math. *thinks* 

If you used 10 ounces of 'solution' you would use 1/2 ounce of caffeine? Is that right? And 5 oz = 1/4 oz of caffeine, so forth and so on?   Or are my percents totally off?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 11, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> It's _*caffeine*_ that makes your hair grow, not coffee, so using coffee might present more - random ingredients - then using a pure caffeine powder would.
> Plus, coffee is messy, and it stains.
> 
> Based on the studies, it looks like it's a _*very*_ low concentration of caffeine, and that the amount of time that it can be safely left on the scalp is almost totally related to how sensitive your scalp is.
> ...


 Alright you guys! I was just concerned about the concentration of the caffeine in powders and stuff.  I was so afraid that people were so excited that they were going to put on 1,000,000 mg and give themselves a heart attack or  stroke (joking about the mg, but not the latter). I was just concerned.  You guys go get that powder, and I'll keep staining away with my coffee!


----------



## EMJazzy (Nov 11, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Ooooh, ballsy! You aren't concerned about the other stuff? And can I just quickly say that I'm so puzzled that they put MINERAL OIL in something that's supposed to be injested? *shudder* Thas jes nassy.


 
Vivarin doesn't have mineral oil in it. 




> I think as with most growth aids, the more regularly you do it, the better.... I can't remember how often the people in the studies were applying caffeine, but a PP was talking about using the green coffee spray twice a day.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




JustKiya said:


> Yeah, a concentration of 0.005% is - tiny. I suck at math. *thinks*
> 
> If you used 10 ounces of 'solution' you would use 1/2 ounce of caffeine? Is that right? And 5 oz = 1/4 oz of caffeine, so forth and so on?  Or are my percents totally off?


 

Math makes my head and eyes spin


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 11, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Alright you guys! I was just concerned about the concentration of the caffeine in powders and stuff.  I was so afraid that people were so excited that they were going to put on 1,000,000 mg and give themselves a heart attack or  stroke (joking about the mg, but not the latter). I was just concerned.  You guys go get that powder, and I'll keep staining away with my coffee!



I feel you, I feel you - people _*do*_ like to go overboard with things! We'll keep it safe, and try to stay within the guidelines of the study. If my math was right, that seems like a most reasonable amount of powder.


----------



## discobiscuits (Nov 11, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Yeah, a concentration of 0.005% is - tiny. I suck at math. *thinks*
> 
> If you used 10 ounces of 'solution' you would use 1/2 ounce of caffeine? Is that right? And 5 oz = 1/4 oz of caffeine, so forth and so on?   Or are my percents totally off?



*i suk @ math too *



luckiestdestiny said:


> Alright you guys! I was just concerned about the concentration of the caffeine in powders and stuff.  I was so afraid that people were so excited that they were going to put on 1,000,000 mg and give themselves a heart attack or  stroke (joking about the mg, but not the latter). I was just concerned.  You guys go get that powder, and I'll keep staining away with my coffee!



*you are ABSOLUTELY right. that's why i'm skurred and rather try a pre-made product. that's why i also made it clear that i don't advocate the use of the caffeine tabs/powder and that *emphasis* I was going to do it. 

someone could definately OD on caffeine through absorption in the blood stream. absorption is the easiest way to get something in one's bloodstream and the skin is the body's largest organ. if one showers, i can imagine the potential for the caffeine to get into eyes and other pores not just the scalp so you are right it can be potentiall dangerous and life threatening for some if done wrong. again, that is why i'm wondering how much i'd have to mix and that i'd rather pay for the alpecin or Boots.*


----------



## Lenee925 (Nov 11, 2008)

Has anyone seen the caffeine soap or am I opening a can of worms lol!


----------



## discobiscuits (Nov 11, 2008)

Lenee925 said:


> Has anyone seen the caffeine soap or am I opening a can of worms lol!


*i haven't ....no cans here  *


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 11, 2008)

Im too afraid to mess with pure caffein poweder. You guys are right folks will get carried away. Im about to wash DC and do a coffee rinse. 2 minutes no more in the shower. I will do it 2 times a week for the next 3 weeks and see how it goes. I got some Expresso Powder at for $1.67. Off to wash and DC I will update you guys on the about the the effects of the caffeine.


----------



## Naturefreegirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I donot drink coffee and donot have a coffee maker at home, so can I just go to dunkin donuts or something and get some coffee to do the rinse with.  And also can I save some of the same coffee for a later use, or should each rinse be with fresh coffee?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 11, 2008)

Naturefreegirl said:


> I donot drink coffee and donot have a coffee maker at home, so can I just go to dunkin donuts or something and get some coffee to do the rinse with. And also can I save some of the same coffee for a later use, or should each rinse be with fresh coffee?


 I went to starbucks. Just ask if it's instant or not. I don't have a coffee maker either.  I had enough to save for my next rinse too, as I ordered a large. Go for it!


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok Ladies, I did it. I brewed some expresso. filtered it.  Let it cool down a bit. I was she my hair and DCed with Aubrey's Organic HoneySuckle rose for 25 mins under dryer. In the  applied a little more AO HR and detangled. Thats stuff is gold. 

 rinsed and pour the coffee on my hair going backwards. I let it sit for 2 mins on my hair.  Rinsed off the coffee with cool almost old water.  I Applies a little conditioner ran the shower comb thru a few times, rinsed with cold water. My hair felt so good. No Shedding.

When I got out, I put in a little Salerm21 mixed with a little MT as leave in sealed with coconut oil anf wet bunned. 

I feel a bit awake. I will be fine. I wil be doing this 3X a week along with my MT. Wish me luck.


----------



## discobiscuits (Nov 11, 2008)

*i have an idea. lets all put containers in the bins @ starbucks. that way every time someone pours coffee we collect it. we can use that and it is FREE!!!! LOL 

*crickets*

it was a joke....maybe a bad one, but it was supposed to be funny LOL*


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 11, 2008)

h.e.a.d.s.t.r.o.n.g. said:


> *i have an idea. lets all put containers in the bins @ starbucks. that way every time someone pours coffee we collect it. we can use that and it is FREE!!!! LOL *
> 
> **crickets**
> 
> *it was a joke....maybe a bad one, but it was supposed to be funny LOL*


 
Girl just go to the supermarket buy some expresso ground its about 3 buck for the cheapest (with no sale). I got mine on sale at 1.67 You do not need a lot. Just 2 table spoons. It will last you a while. LOL too funny though imagine the look on the face of the folks at starbucks.


----------



## salseraaa (Nov 11, 2008)

For the girls that had their mothers rinse their hair with coffee for shedding and growth. Did your mothers rinse out the coffee or leave it in? I'd really like some feedback on that. 

I am getting tired of letting the coffee sit in my hair, then rinsing later ... it's staining some of my clothes. I'm going to get some caffeine powder to leave in.


----------



## LilBrownied (Nov 11, 2008)

Longdayinthepark said:


> Ok Ladies, I did it. I brewed some expresso. filtered it. Let it cool down a bit. I was she my hair and DCed with Aubrey's Organic HoneySuckle rose for 25 mins under dryer. In the applied a little more AO HR and detangled. Thats stuff is gold.
> 
> rinsed and pour the coffee on my hair going backwards. I let it sit for 2 mins on my hair. Rinsed off the coffee with cool almost old water. I Applies a little conditioner ran the shower comb thru a few times, rinsed with cold water. My hair felt so good. No Shedding.
> 
> ...


 
Glad the rinse turned out well. Good luck!


----------



## LilBrownied (Nov 11, 2008)

salseraaa said:


> For the girls that had their mothers rinse their hair with coffee for shedding and growth. Did your mothers rinse out the coffee or leave it in? I'd really like some feedback on that.
> 
> I am getting tired of letting the coffee sit in my hair, then rinsing later ... it's staining some of my clothes. I'm going to get some caffiene powder to leave in.


 
I wonder if using coffee in a spray bottle a good substitute for the rinse? May be it wouldn't drip and stain as much. I've been spraying coffee in my braids and I haven't had problems yet.


----------



## discobiscuits (Nov 11, 2008)

Longdayinthepark said:


> Girl just go to the supermarket buy some expresso ground its about 3 buck for the cheapest (with no sale). I got mine on sale at 1.67 You do not need a lot. Just 2 table spoons. It will last you a while. LOL too funny though imagine the look on the face of the folks at starbucks.



*
hey, let us (read me) know if the coffee darkens your hair. i've already decided i choose to be too lazy to do coffee rinses so let me know. i've got some grays....*


----------



## Lenee925 (Nov 11, 2008)

h.e.a.d.s.t.r.o.n.g. said:


> *hey, let us (read me) know if the coffee darkens your hair. i've already decided i choose to be too lazy to do coffee rinses so let me know. i've got some grays....*


 
Hey girl I have naturally red hair, and it didn't darken today after my dark coffee rinse. I also ordered the German caffeine shampoo from Alpecin you mentioned! Yay for the unofficial caffeine trials!

ETA: I've never used growth aids as I tend to think most growth seen is by people who have longer anagen or just retaining more growth due to all the extra care! I don't have a long growth phase I know that for a fact. I'm not expecting miracles but maybe this can help lengthen my anagen a bit?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 12, 2008)

salseraaa said:


> For the girls that had their mothers rinse their hair with coffee for shedding and growth. Did your mothers rinse out the coffee or leave it in? I'd really like some feedback on that.
> 
> I am getting tired of letting the coffee sit in my hair, then rinsing later ... it's staining some of my clothes. I'm going to get some caffeine powder to leave in.


 Really?  I am not able to answer the question of the mother's thing, but the staining? I was afraid of staining in my tub and no staining, and same with clothes. But I did wratp a huge blue towel around my neck, and tighten it so that none could drip on my clothes. Maybe that's why.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 12, 2008)

Lenee925 said:


> Hey girl I have naturally red hair, and it didn't darken today after my dark coffee rinse. I also ordered the German caffeine shampoo from Alpecin you mentioned! Yay for the unofficial caffeine trials!
> 
> ETA: I've never used growth aids as I tend to think most growth seen is by people who have longer anagen or just retaining more growth due to all the extra care! I don't have a long growth phase I know that for a fact. I'm not expecting miracles but maybe this can help lengthen my anagen a bit?


 That's why I'm thinking it's win win. Like even if there's isn't much growth, but my growing period is lengthend by 37 percent of so then why not! Why not gosh darn it! More hair for me!  Basically that means in the long run, each year no matter what we'll have more growth because we will have less of a resting stage. Ahhhh ha ha ha!!!!:creatures:


Well you get the point!


----------



## Ganjababy (Nov 12, 2008)

LilBrownied said:


> Thank you for that testimony! Is that spray for sale the internet??


 
Yes I bought it online. I do not know if they do international shipping though.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 12, 2008)

evsbaby said:


> Yes I bought it online. I do not know if they do international shipping though.


 Isn't it only for sale in europe...er...?


----------



## SNyeema (Nov 12, 2008)

empressri said:


> it should give your hair a nice tint too! maybe ill try this



Color. Thats exactly what I was thinking!!!


----------



## tnorenberg (Nov 12, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Isn't it only for sale in europe...er...?



I don't know about CA, but in South FL they sell Boots products in Target. We have a large population of Snow Bird Brit's that come here for the winter so you can find lots of Brands sold in England down here.


----------



## sunshinelady (Nov 12, 2008)

You can buy caffeine powder on ebay.


----------



## deafprincess2007 (Nov 12, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> whats all that about?
> 
> maybe I shouldnt ask LOL



lol  im just joking ard...i might just like to try but i prefer to see ppl's result first to see if it actually works u knw


----------



## DarkHair (Nov 13, 2008)

I just made my coffee (dark roast). I put 2 cups in a measuring cup and let it cool. I shampood my hair regularly with Aphogee for damaged hair, 2xs. Then I poured the coffee over my hair. I then sealed it with Profective Mega Growth conditioner for 10 minutes. My scalp did start to tingle  Then I rinsed it out and went about my regular regimen (leave-in, heat protectant, etc). My hair is currently dry, smells like coffee, and has that swang. I've not put on any more product on my hair yet, and i still feel my scalp tingling. No lie (if I were a girl scout, I'd say 'girl scout's honor).

ETA: DH was staring at me and my measuring cup of coffee and walked out.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 14, 2008)

PROOF THIS FAST?

BELOW ARE PICS OF MY BANGS ONLY.  2 1/2 WEEKS PROGRESS WITH SPURT HAPPENING THIS WEEK AGAIN! This time a big leap in my opinion for 2 weeks! with this week being week two where I used coffee adding to my nettle regimen.  I I know this is a fast update, but I am going to just copy and post what I put in freakish growth. If you need proof, just go there...type "freakish growth" in search and you'll see my update as I did that thread on Oct 25th and you can see the difference in my growth from here to now. I am also going to say that other things attributed to another growth spurt which is why I'll be posting this is the nettle/peach thread too.  So here's part of that thread, so you'll know what's going on. If you want to see the starting pics from earlier in Oct, go to that thread. I am only going to put two pics below. One from Oct 25, and if you click it says the date, and one from Nov 14th. If you click the pic, as it was taken with my cell, it says the date it was taken. Both 2008.

Here's part of that post that I'll also paste in the peach/nettle section as I've started doing that too (my tea rinse has peach pit in it and strain.  Could coffee have helped, or is it the tea rinse and coffee? :

Okay so this is an UPDATE to this thread. There is a lot of growth so I want to share what I was doing originally and what I am doing now: I am now putting in Pic five of my bangs for this date. Please look at pic 4. If you want to click it, it will show Oct 25 2008 on it as that was the date it was taken. I just took this one so it will say Nov 14th on it 2008. I use my bangs as a reference because even when I braid my hair up, I leave out some bangs and swoop them to the side. And please I know I don't cut them even, I'm not perfect. That's not the point! I am also letting them grow some more until they are possibly longer then chin length, and then they can have that sexy longer swoop to the side thing going on. I will then cut to even. So anyways I took a pic of the same area again now, and you can see for yourself. The 4th one barely touched my bottom lip with a part of it slightly grazing over. The one weeks later is going in between lip and chin and I have 11 days before Nov 25th almost two more full weeks of growth. Who knows what will happen! Keep in mind, no growth until this week and then another mad growth spurt. The only thing I changed since last time which could've contributed to what I was already doing is below.

I did have a growth spurt originally from eating right but that soon stopped. Then last week, all of a sudden my hair had another. I did change a few things I still eat a lot of veggies but I added 1-2 eggs breakfast, and also fish 3 times a week (well this week it was fried fish sandwich, some shrimp tempura, and a piece of grilled fish. I was craving fried so leave me alone I hardly ever do it so I went a little overboard) Also I've been washing my hair with nettle rinse (just added peach pits and strained last week to that nettle rinse), as a final rinse. I also drink a cup of nettle tea a day. I also tried coffee wash this week too, so I don't know which took off. If you want to know in detail what I did step by step let me know, but I know my eyes aren't deceiving me. I didn't want this post to be a novel so I'm just writing a basic write up for now. I can only imagine how fast the rest of my hair is growing if my bangs which are always manipulated are growing this fast). MAKE SURE TO CHECK OUT PIC 4 AND 5 Oh and please, I am no longer freaked about my growth as I just started trying to enhance it, so disregard that part of the thread...


----------



## cocochanty (Nov 14, 2008)

hsmith said:


> I just made my coffee (dark roast). I put 2 cups in a measuring cup and let it cool. I shampood my hair regularly with Aphogee for damaged hair, 2xs. Then I poured the coffee over my hair. I then sealed it with Profective Mega Growth conditioner for 10 minutes. My scalp did start to tingle  Then I rinsed it out and went about my regular regimen (leave-in, heat protectant, etc). My hair is currently dry, smells like coffee, and has that swang. I've not put on any more product on my hair yet, and i still feel my scalp tingling. No lie (if I were a girl scout, I'd say 'girl scout's honor).
> 
> *ETA: DH was staring at me and my measuring cup of coffee and walked out.*


**

too funny


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 14, 2008)

cocochanty said:


> [/b]
> 
> too funny


 I believe you. I did get a tingle.  Either way received a growth spurt this week. It's above your post with pics. I did the coffee rinse at the beginning of the week, but I've also been doing nette for a few weeks...couple..er some where between 2 and 3. Either way in 2 1/2 weeks I had a major jump. It did not even grow until the end of this week when I checked just now, from then until now. Check it out. I think the coffee and the nettle have something to do with it. I've also been eating different, but I think that coffee and nettle were a huge factor.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 14, 2008)

I'll be doing a black tea rinse this weekend 

and once a week from here on , if it all goes well the first time


----------



## D_Marie (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm thinking about pouring a one times supply of conditioner in a bottle and adding some coffee to it?  That should help with application and it shouldn't drip much if I use a thick conditioner like AOHSR.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 14, 2008)

D_Marie said:


> I'm thinking about pouring a one times supply of conditioner in a bottle and adding some coffee to it? That should help with application and it shouldn't drip much if I use a thick conditioner like AOHSR.


 Let us know how it goes!  Conditioner is going to have to be on the scalp though as the caffeine is supposed to benefit through entering the hair follicles. We're all experimenters at this point!


----------



## EMJazzy (Nov 16, 2008)

I found a 4oz spray pump bottle (in the midst of my many empty containers )  I put 2 caffeine pills in the bottle and then filled it up with hot water. After the pills dissolved I shook the bottle then sprayed the parts of my two strand twists. I felt the tingles right away. 

This will be the 2nd way that I will be applying in addition to occasionally mixing it with JBCO. 

My hair follicles are AWAKE...it might be a caffeine high  but they are definitely awake.


----------



## kitamay (Nov 16, 2008)

I did a black tea rinse with apple cinnamon and it felt pretty good. I left it on for about 5 minutes after shampooing, then I applied my conditioner. I felt a nice tingle. I like it. I will try it again my next wash day. My DH wouldn't let me try it with coffee because he said he couldn't take the smell.lol


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 16, 2008)

kitamay said:


> I did a black tea rinse with apple cinnamon and it felt pretty good. I left it on for about 5 minutes after shampooing, then I applied my conditioner. I felt a nice tingle. I like it. I will try it again my next wash day. My DH wouldn't let me try it with coffee because he said he couldn't take the smell.lol


 
The apple cinnamon tea must've left your hair smelling really good!


----------



## Lenee925 (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm still waiting for my caffeine shampoo


----------



## jrae (Nov 17, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Isn't it only for sale in europe...er...?



The Boots line is available in Target stores in California as well.  Look in the makeup aisles.


----------



## empressri (Nov 17, 2008)

so how are the caffeinated scalps going? heehee!

still no fresh coffee here. OH! ladies, i forgot, if yall are using fresh coffee, use the grounds to exfoliate areas with cellulite. it helps temporarily "shrink" the area.


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 17, 2008)

I still haven't gotten the powder -  - though I was eying the grounds from my coffee this weekend.


----------



## LilBrownied (Nov 17, 2008)

I just want to update that I really love this coffee olive-oil/spritz combo. Under the twists, my hair feels moisturized and very soft. I'm taking pics of my growth this Friday I believe, and I think I've had some progress. Either way, coffee's a cheap daily spritz and my alternative to aloe vera juice n such!


----------



## kitamay (Nov 17, 2008)

It did! Much better than the coffee smell IMO.


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 17, 2008)

I did another green tea rinse Sunday! Im also drinking at least one cup of green tea a day due to the benefits it has upon hair when consumed!


----------



## LovinLocks (Nov 17, 2008)

bee said:


> Hmm...I drink a half a pot a day, never thought to use it on my hair. I read somewhere that used coffee grounds are a great exfoliant and helps with cellulite.


 
I've been using coffee grinds in an apres glow bar that I make (a foot exfoliant product).


----------



## aribell (Nov 17, 2008)

If the main benefit of caffeine in the study was to block the dht from causing the hair to shed, then could using caffeine on the eyelashes also extend their anagen phase, also allowing them to grow longer?  I think I want longer eyelashes just as much as I want longer hair.  (hmm...I'm thinking of a new coffee-ground/castor oil mascara mix...)


----------



## missnurselady (Nov 17, 2008)

I did a coffee rinse today and it was nice. How often are you ladies doing this??


----------



## DarkHair (Nov 17, 2008)

missnurselady said:


> I did a coffee rinse today and it was nice. How often are you ladies doing this??


 
I'm doing mine once per week.


----------



## Filmatic (Nov 17, 2008)

I have been doing coffee/tea rinses. I use one cup of coffee then pour tea over and then put my DC on. It had worked wondering. My hair is soft and has less shedding and even breakage. This is a keeper for me. I am doing it twice a week.  I also do an ACV rinse afterwards.


----------



## ebonylocs (Nov 17, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Yeah, a concentration of 0.005% is - tiny. I suck at math. *thinks*
> 
> If you used 10 ounces of 'solution' you would use 1/2 ounce of caffeine? Is that right? And 5 oz = 1/4 oz of caffeine, so forth and so on?   Or are my percents totally off?


No Kiya, you'd have to divide the amount of caffeine by 10 yet again. 0.005 is 5 parts to 1000 parts. So it would be *0.05 ounce to 10 ounces*. OR *0.5 (i.e. 1/2) oz to 100 oz.* Or *0.25 (i.e. 1/4) ounce to 50 ounces. * It's very very dilute. If I were to do this, I think I'd double the concentration the scientists used and use 1 part to 100 parts. Even that would be quite difficult to measure.

I'm very interested in trying this because my hair has been shedding like mad lately.


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm loving my coffee challenge. I use MT and I stopped taking the garlic and I have not had any shedding at all due to the coffee rinse. My hair is darker and feels stronger. 

Warning. Expresso coffee rinse at 11PM will leave you looking like this . I was up steaming the carpet in my foyer at 2AM.  So its best to do it during the day or in the morning.


----------



## EMJazzy (Nov 17, 2008)

Longdayinthepark said:


> I'm loving my coffee challenge. I use MT and I stopped taking the garlic and I have not had any shedding at all due to the coffee rinse. My hair is darker and feels stronger.
> 
> *Warning. Expresso coffee rinse at 11PM will leave you looking like this . I was up steaming the carpet in my foyer at 2AM. So its best to do it during the day or in the morning*.


----------



## Lenee925 (Nov 17, 2008)

I just got my caffeine shampoo all the way from Deutchsland!


----------



## guyanesesista (Nov 18, 2008)

I have been following this thread from day 1. I really wanna try this. My edges are shot to hell.


----------



## jrae (Nov 18, 2008)

Filmatic said:


> I have been doing coffee/tea rinses. I use one cup of coffee then pour tea over and then put my DC on. It had worked wondering. My hair is soft and has less shedding and even breakage. This is a keeper for me. I am doing it twice a week.  I also do an ACV rinse afterwards.



Does the tea wash out the coffee smell effectively?


----------



## Filmatic (Nov 18, 2008)

Yep. That's why I like to add it over. Once that is on, the coffee smell goes away.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 18, 2008)

Ive been meaning to try this , but had the thought of tea being kind of acidic,(isnt it?) and wondered what that would do .........but I see everyone is posting good reports.......so I will go ahead


----------



## guyanesesista (Nov 18, 2008)

Anyone using folger's mild roasted? What brands are other ladies using as well as the degree of roast eg mild, medium dark, dark? TIA.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Nov 18, 2008)

KAT25 said:


> I know that I use to put used coffee grounds in a plant that I had at the office and that plant started growing uncontrobally(sp?)........


Really?!?

I'll add it to my house plants then. I just got some fresh grounds that I can add.

So what ya'll think is more potent: coffee or tea?


----------



## SparklingFlame (Nov 18, 2008)

hwiseman said:


> Y'all don't get it.  Believe me, coffee is strongest in caffeine the closer it is to green.  The more you roast it, the more caffeine you lose.  That's why people don't get the jitters so much from a french roast or espresso that they would get with a regular American drip coffee.  Green coffee would yield more caffeine  than tea.  I guess that if someone ground and boiled the green one, they would get a coffee that looks like Arab coffee drink (like what is drunk in Saudi) and it resembles a light tea.  You'd probably not get the staining.  I have some green coffee beans around here somewhere and I'll test it.  If anyone wanted to try it, got to an Arab marketplace or Ethiopian one (they like to roast their own coffee for ceremonies etc.).  They definitely say to not use instant tea or coffee as a hair rinse:
> 
> http://www.curezone.com/blogs/fm.asp?i=974748


Ok please help a sista out.

I love coffee but Im a bit ignorant about green coffee and coffee drips.

What is a coffee drip? I take it its not the same thing as me putting it in my coffee maker. Doing it that way is brewing?

I dont have any Ethiopian or Arab stores around here only Indian stores.  Do you know of a good place online to get this green coffee?

I plan on doing this caffeine thing. I am currently using BT and protective styling so this caffine should give me an extra umph of hair growth.

I love the 37% longer growing phase. YEAH!!!

I am on a mission for MBL so hopefully I can get there before March.


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 18, 2008)

ebonylocs said:


> No Kiya, you'd have to divide the amount of caffeine by 10 yet again. 0.005 is 5 parts to 1000 parts. So it would be *0.05 ounce to 10 ounces*. OR *0.5 (i.e. 1/2) oz to 100 oz.* Or *0.25 (i.e. 1/4) ounce to 50 ounces. * It's very very dilute. If I were to do this, I think I'd double the concentration the scientists used and use 1 part to 100 parts. Even that would be quite difficult to measure.
> 
> I'm very interested in trying this because my hair has been shedding like mad lately.



  

Thank you, thank you, _*thank you*_!!! I knew something looked real off about that.  

Sheesh. Even if you did 1/4 ounce to 25 ounces (which is about half a tablespoon, I think, and double the study) that's a whole lot of product. 

Hrrrm.  Shoot, the straight coffee might be easier - or I need to find smaller measuring spoons....


----------



## guyanesesista (Nov 18, 2008)

So I made a mix with tbsp folger's and 1 cup hot water. I'll spray some on my edges in the morning and come back with an update.


----------



## me-T (Nov 18, 2008)

where have i been? need to get some tea bags and make some MTea....git it? m-t, m-tea.......nevermind. sleep on it.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Nov 18, 2008)

I finally got thru this whole thread.

OK screw all that.

I think I'm gonna order me some powder and just add a very very small amount to some water and rinse with that once a week.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Nov 19, 2008)

I've only been following a little bit of this. AND.....


I brewed a pot... drank some..... and rinsed my grass with the rest. Too soon to tell anything. lol. Um..... it woke me up.


----------



## nuggetrock (Nov 19, 2008)

Ok...so I went IN with my mixture!  I did 1 tablespoon (15ml) of ground coffee (Folgers Breakfast Blend...the lightest roasted of their product line) mixed with 1 oz (30ml) of jojoba oil...double boiled it in a glass jar submerged in a pot of boiling water until I could smell the coffee and saw the color of the oil take on the coffee color.  I let it cool and infuse overnight, then strained it through cheesecloth and added another ounce of jojoba oil ..then put it in a salon hair-coloring bottle (you know, the one with the pointy tip).   When I used it, I applied to my parts (I have braids now) and then gave myself a head massage.  I got alot of tingle!    I think that's hair growing tingle!  
I've only been using it 3 times a week..as a pre-oil to my MT/OCT/jojoba mix before I go to bed.  So far so good.  I will update with progress info when I take them down in a couple of weeks.

HHG!!!


----------



## guyanesesista (Nov 19, 2008)

You do that at night? Don't it keep you up? Anyhoo I'm bout to steal... I mean borrow that recipe, sounds good but I'll be using the mild folger's and olive oil. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Lita (Nov 19, 2008)

I Think I Might Try This! Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## guyanesesista (Nov 19, 2008)

So I tried it on my temples. Idk, I didn't feel no tingle or whatever but I did feel a lil more alive.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Nov 19, 2008)

If this makes you feel more alive, I need to be doing this first thing in the morning!


----------



## nuggetrock (Nov 20, 2008)

guyanesesista said:


> You do that at night? Don't it keep you up? Anyhoo I'm bout to steal... I mean borrow that recipe, sounds good but I'll be using the mild folger's and olive oil. Thanks for the info.


 

No, didn't keep me up at all...not that much systemic absorption for me, I guess.  It does tingle though, everytime....are you doing the head massage with it?


----------



## cocochanty (Nov 20, 2008)

~StillALady~ said:


> Ok please help a sista out.
> 
> I love coffee but Im a bit ignorant about green coffee and coffee drips.
> 
> ...



ma'am it looks like you are there already


----------



## DarkHair (Nov 20, 2008)

Quick Question ladies. Have any of your shared this with non-LHCF members? What are their reactions or thoughts?


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 20, 2008)

hsmith said:


> Quick Question ladies. Have any of your shared this with non-LHCF members? What are their reactions or thoughts?


 
Im part of another group. When I share it with them the reaction was negative by some . I mentioned a challenge but I backed out. Im keeping this on to myself and stay sharing with you guys. 

I have been loving how my hair feels with the coffee rinse


----------



## DarkHair (Nov 20, 2008)

Longdayinthepark said:


> Im part of another group. When I share it with them the reaction was negative by some . I mentioned a challenge but I backed out. Im keeping this on to myself and stay sharing with you guys.
> 
> I have been loving how my hair feels with the coffee rinse


 
I shared this with a gf of mine who listens. This was within earshot of some other friends who weren't as open-minded and I'm rather upset about it b/c I wasn't speaking to them. I guess I'll share with those are are more receptive and in private. 

My hair felt good too!!


----------



## guyanesesista (Nov 20, 2008)

nuggetrock said:


> No, didn't keep me up at all...not that much systemic absorption for me, I guess. It does tingle though, everytime....are you doing the head massage with it?


 
Oh no I didn't massage it and I only put it on my temples. I did feel wired though. WOOOOOO!! I'll be doing your recipe this weekend though.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 20, 2008)

!!!Guess what else contains Caffeine?  Nioxin Follicle Booster!!!   Or did you guys already know that?  I bet alot of Nioxin's other products contain it,too....

Great thread, awesome info, by the way...i sprayed super strength Maxwell House brewed coffee on my hairline and nape...I think i feel a little more stimulated, but it took a while to feel my scalp ?*tingle*?.  not quite a tingle, but some- thing...


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 20, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> !!!Guess what else contains Coffee? Nioxin Follicle Booster!!! Or did you guys already know that? I bet alot of Nioxin's other products contain it,too....
> 
> Great thread, awesome info, by the way...i sprayed super strength Maxwell House brewed coffee on my hairline and nape...I think i feel a little more stimulated, but it took a while to feel my scalp ?*tingle*?. not quite a tingle, but some- thing...


 
You guys aren't playing are you. When you go for it...you go all the way! This is starting to get fun.


----------



## guyanesesista (Nov 20, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> !!!*Guess what else contains Coffee? Nioxin Follicle Booster!!! *Or did you guys already know that? I bet alot of Nioxin's other products contain it,too....
> 
> Great thread, awesome info, by the way...i sprayed super strength Maxwell House brewed coffee on my hairline and nape...I think i feel a little more stimulated, but it took a while to feel my scalp ?*tingle*?. not quite a tingle, but some- thing...


 
oh snap I had no idea. I have that stuff but I'm not gonna use it. I'm tryna keep it simple. Thanks though.


----------



## DarkHair (Nov 21, 2008)

I did it again. I brewed two cups, and put it on. I DC'd with it (and Profective Mega Growth and ORS pak). My hair felt like butter. When I combed my hair after rinsing, there was no need to detangle and little to no hair in the comb. This is beginning to be a staple for me.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Nov 21, 2008)

Is this the final rinse girls?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 21, 2008)

Report.  Hair has been worn in a weekly co-wash-n-go bun for one month.  At day's end, when removing satin scrunchie, for the last month, shed hair was always in scrunchie - alot of shed hair in scrunchie.  Gripe.  Reflect that shedding may be do to seasonal changes.  Gripe.

Report.  I sprayed Maxwell House XXXStrong Brew (my measurements)yesterday, along hairline and nape and in the middle where i had breakage.  

Report.  This morning, upon styling hair, 3 hairs in scrunchie.  Sprayed Coffee Tonic along hairline and nape before re-applying bun.  Report.  *Tonight, after removing scrunchie, 1 teeny, tiny hair found in scrunchie*.  Report.  Sprayed scalp _vigorously _with Coffee Tonic again tonight.  Will co-wash tomorrow.  Will use Maxwell House XXXStrong Coffee as DC and as Leave-In.  Will use Coffee Tonic twice daily.  Will have waistlength hair in one year.

End of Report.

Yaaaa!
Thanks and Blessings to you, OP!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 21, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Report. Hair has been worn in a weekly co-wash-n-go bun for one month. At day's end, when removing satin scrunchie, for the last month, shed hair was always in scrunchie - alot of shed hair in scrunchie. Gripe. Reflect that shedding may be do to seasonal changes. Gripe.
> 
> Report. I sprayed Maxwell House XXXStrong Brew (my measurements)yesterday, along hairline and nape and in the middle where i had breakage.
> 
> ...


 Great report! I noticed very little shedding since using it too!


----------



## me-T (Nov 21, 2008)

lol, its something bout the way you worded your report that had me crackin up Bronze!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 21, 2008)

Check this out...okay, some of it is probably redundant, but check the green....Can Coffee Help With Hair Loss? 
11 June 2007 

Europe’s renowned hair loss range, Alpecin, has been available on the continent since 1905 and is now available in the UK through professional hair salons only. Alpecin is a revolutionary, caffeine complex hair care range specially formulated to protect an individual for 24 hours and counteract premature hair loss.

With its caffeine-based ingredient combination, Alpecin has been proven to successfully keep the hair roots active, extend their growth phase longer than genetically predisposed, protect the hair roots against testosterone attack (testosterone shortens growth phases and the hair roots’ lifetime ends prematurely), counteract premature hair loss, increase hair root productivity and enhance the speed of hair growth. These Alpecin shampoos, treatments and tonics are equipped with a novel patented skin activator* and in addition, they are dermatologically matched to the requirements of the different scalp types:

• Normal or dry scalp: Active Shampoo A1 (rrp £9.95) – provides hair with a silky shine and is so gentle that it can be used daily, even on dry scalps.
• Oily scalp: Active Shampoo A2 (rrp £9.95). Improves the draining of sebum, protects from irritation, restores the scalp’s natural functions, activates the scalp’s metabolism and revitalises and conditions the scalp.
• Dandruff: Active Shampoo A3 and Anti-dandruff Treatment (rrp £9.95). Gently removes dandruff and counteracts the formation of new dandruff in a sustained fashion.
• Sensitive scalp: Sensitive Shampoo S1 (rrp £9.95). Confirmed by a recent long-term study to significantly decrease itchiness, eczema and redness after just 3 weeks. Contains no dyes, fragrances or preservatives.
• *For noticeably more hair: Caffeine-Shampoo C1 (rrp £11.95). A daily wash with C1 immediately provides the hair roots with the activating ingredient. Alpecin Caffeine works after being left on for as little as 120 seconds. If left on for longer, more caffeine will be absorbed into the scalp.[/U]*
• After Shampoo Liquid (rrp £12.95) – suitable for all scalps and hair types. Strengthens the hair roots and should be massaged into scalp every morning and after every hair wash. Do not rinse out.


----------



## kitamay (Nov 21, 2008)

That's a great report Bronze! I have been doing rinses with black tea and I too have noticed a lot less hair in my comb. I am going to continue with these rinses every time I wash which is about 2x/week.



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Report. Hair has been worn in a weekly co-wash-n-go bun for one month. At day's end, when removing satin scrunchie, for the last month, shed hair was always in scrunchie - alot of shed hair in scrunchie. Gripe. Reflect that shedding may be do to seasonal changes. Gripe.
> 
> Report. I sprayed Maxwell House XXXStrong Brew (my measurements)yesterday, along hairline and nape and in the middle where i had breakage.
> 
> ...


----------



## guyanesesista (Nov 21, 2008)

Good report Bronze. Makes me wanna go make a brew now and use it but I need to sleep. I'd be up like:bouncegre. Coffee and eggs anyone?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 21, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Great report! I noticed very little shedding since using it too!


 *Isn't that awesome?!?  As a real shedder, that is GOLDEN!  I can keep the hairs on my head.?!.  So how much would I pay for a product like this?  A-LOT!  It's available everywhere for what, $5 bucks a can!  Girl, as I read this thread at lunch time, I made my brew in my classroom so it could be ready before i got home.  I believe I even dabbed a bit on my forehead as I poured it in my empty water bottle....oh, yeah, I did do that....*


me-T said:


> lol, its something bout the way you worded your report that had me crackin up Bronze!


*Why thank you, me-T, I laughed as i wrote it...but it's actually how it just came out .  For anyone out there with shedding issues like me, after a day of use, this is really amazing.  Seriously.  The more i research, the more i am amazed....*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 21, 2008)

kitamay said:


> That's a great report Bronze! I have been doing rinses with black tea and I too have noticed a lot less hair in my comb. I am going to continue with these rinses every time I wash which is about 2x/week.


*I tell you what, people are going on and on about megatek, but baby, i have not seen any-thing, since joining lhcf that worked this fast...except maybe mn....*
*if you do this twice a week, girl, i do believe your hair will be "Like, Whoa!"*



guyanesesista said:


> Good report Bronze. Makes me wanna go make a brew now and use it but I need to sleep. I'd be up like:bouncegre. Coffee and eggs anyone?


*You took the breakfast right off of my plate.  This Coffee tonic coupled with my Hair Cocktail...I'm tellin' ya, Waistlength hair in a year, tops!  And I'm transitioning!   Did I mention, for like, pennies a week?  *

*When you pray, you better expect answers, because if you believe you receive, you'll get them...I am truly getting the answer to my prayers, ..all these remedies just fallin' in my lap ~ if you hang in there long enough you'll see it come to pass.  Thank you to everyone for sharing and researching and encouraging...*

*Hallelujah Hair Growing to You All!*


----------



## guyanesesista (Nov 21, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *I tell you what, people are going on and on about megatek, but baby, i have not seen any-thing, since joining lhcf that worked this fast...except maybe mn....*
> *if you do this twice a week, girl, i do believe your hair will be "Like, Whoa!"*
> 
> *You took the breakfast right off of my plate. This Coffee tonic coupled with my Hair Cocktail...I'm tellin' ya, Waistlength hair in a year, tops! And I'm transitioning! Did I mention, for like, pennies a week? *
> ...


 

Yep. A whole new take on breakfast. Next it will be pancake syrup. LOL. My mom knows I don't drink coffee so she asked why I bought it and I was like "I bought it for a friend". She actually wasn't supposed to see it. She came home earlier than I expected cuz I was I was not about to tell hair I was putting that in my hair, I wouldn't have heard the end of it.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 21, 2008)

guyanesesista said:


> Yep. A whole new take on breakfast. Next it will be pancake syrup. LOL. My mom knows I don't drink coffee so she asked why I bought it and I was like "I bought it for a friend". She actually wasn't supposed to see it. She came home earlier than I expected cuz I was I was not about to tell hair I was putting that in my hair, *I wouldn't have heard the end of it.*


*<<<Funny.  Very Funny.*
Girl.  While you're trippin' we already use Molasses and Honey....Baking Soda - that's the biscuits, Cornstarch, Salt, Butter (ghee), Lard,  Milk, a few people use bacon fat (i'm serious) and we can't forget the eggs!


----------



## Lenee925 (Nov 21, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Check this out...okay, some of it is probably redundant, but check the green....Can Coffee Help With Hair Loss?
> 11 June 2007
> 
> Europe’s renowned hair loss range, Alpecin, has been available on the continent since 1905 and is now available in the UK through professional hair salons only. Alpecin is a revolutionary, caffeine complex hair care range specially formulated to protect an individual for 24 hours and counteract premature hair loss.
> ...




I ordered this and it came in, I haven't used it yet. I'll start my first shampoo tonight. It's a protein shampoo so I don't know how often I'll be using it


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 21, 2008)

Lenee925 said:


> I ordered this and it came in, I haven't used it yet. I'll start my first shampoo tonight. It's a protein shampoo so I don't know how often I'll be using it


 
Please post your results!  I am eager to know how it works.  i bet it's Fab!


----------



## Lita (Nov 22, 2008)

Please Post Your Results. Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Nov 22, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Report.  Hair has been worn in a weekly co-wash-n-go bun for one month.  At day's end, when removing satin scrunchie, for the last month, shed hair was always in scrunchie - alot of shed hair in scrunchie.  Gripe.  Reflect that shedding may be do to seasonal changes.  Gripe.
> 
> Report.  I sprayed Maxwell House XXXStrong Brew (my measurements)yesterday, along hairline and nape and in the middle where i had breakage.
> 
> ...



So Is It An Over Night Poo Or A Leave In? Thanks. Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 22, 2008)

Lita said:


> So Is It An Over Night Poo Or A Leave In? Thanks. Happy Hair Growing!


 I haven't washed it out.  I just sprayed it in and left it in.  I will do a rinse today - allowing the Coffee Tonic to remain in for maybe an hour with baggie, dc, and then, spritz a few challenged areas of my scalp - as a leave-in.  I'm going to spritz morning and night, daily.


----------



## guyanesesista (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey I think I may make my own coffee shampoo. I already make my own herbal shampoo so why not? Hmmmmmm


----------



## guyanesesista (Nov 22, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I haven't washed it out. I just sprayed it in and left it in. I will do a rinse today - allowing the Coffee Tonic to remain in for maybe an hour with baggie, dc, and then, spritz a few challenged areas of my scalp - as a leave-in. I'm going to spritz morning and night, daily.


 
I'll be trying the daily spritzing too but let's be careful with possible caffeine overload.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 22, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> <<<Funny. Very Funny.[/b][/color]
> Girl. While you're trippin' we already use Molasses and Honey....Baking Soda - that's the biscuits, Cornstarch, Salt, Butter (ghee), Lard, Milk, a few people use bacon fat (i'm serious) and we can't forget the eggs!


 who uses bacon fat and Lard. I wanna Know...and BUTTER? I got the Molasses and Honey for softening, and baking soda for clarifying...break it down for me. I got the eggs for protein, but what's up with the bacon fat and Lard. Hypocrite that I am, I am appalled! (As I mix together my coffee)


----------



## guyanesesista (Nov 22, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> <<<Funny. Very Funny.[/b][/color]
> Girl. While you're trippin' we already use Molasses and Honey....Baking Soda - that's the biscuits, Cornstarch, Salt, Butter (ghee), Lard, Milk, a few people use bacon fat (i'm serious) and we can't forget the eggs!


 
Girl I was hip on baking soda and crisco since I was on BHM. I tried baking soda and it's a  for me. I like my good old clarifying shampoo. Never tried salt though. Bacon fat? Hells no. That'll just take me back to my mtg days. Nope.


----------



## livesoundtech (Nov 22, 2008)

LilBrownied said:


> So I came across some interesting articles, inspired by a look at SouthernTease's blog. I revisted the idea of using coffee for hair growth. It seems caffeine stimulates hair follicle growth.
> 
> The study isn't complete and I believe they're still developing a topical application, but the idea's interesting!
> 
> ...



Interesting... I drink probably over 2 liters of Diet Coke every day and I'm lucky if I get 3/4" of new growth every three months.  On the other hand, maybe all the chemicals in the soda are destroying my health.  It makes sense that caffeine would increase hair growth, but maybe it would have to be taken in a form other than ... Diet Coke.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 22, 2008)

livesoundtech said:


> Interesting... I drink probably over 2 liters of Diet Coke every day and I'm lucky if I get 3/4" of new growth every three months. On the other hand, maybe all the chemicals in the soda are destroying my health. It makes sense that caffeine would increase hair growth, but maybe it would have to be taken in a form other than ... Diet Coke.


 Not from intake. You'd have to drink over 60 cups.  Through the scalp. If you'll read earlier in the thread, there are links that explain how it may work as it is absorbed in the body (caffeine) and does something to the folicule from the root.


----------



## Filmatic (Nov 22, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Is this the final rinse girls?



I use it as part of the DC, I put it on and while it's dripping I put my Pantene R & N right over it. 

I also tried this on my mother and her hair came out soft and with alot less hair on the comb.


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay. 

I still haven't got on the caffeine powder, so I'm about to perk some coffee in my french press, and use it in my final acid rinse of my hair.  I hope I can feel the tingle too!


----------



## SparklingFlame (Nov 22, 2008)

I went to Walmart today and got some Starbucks Extra bold Coffee. I'm was going to get some caffeine powder but I kinda scurred to use it. I think the extra bold coffee rince will do the trick. I'm gonna try it tonight.


----------



## ebonylocs (Nov 22, 2008)

ebonylocs said:


> No Kiya, you'd have to divide the amount of caffeine by 10 yet again. 0.005 is 5 parts to 1000 parts. So it would be *0.05 ounce to 10 ounces*. OR *0.5 (i.e. 1/2) oz to 100 oz.* Or *0.25 (i.e. 1/4) ounce to 50 ounces. * It's very very dilute. If I were to do this, I think I'd double the concentration the scientists used and use 1 part to 100 parts. Even that would be quite difficult to measure.



Oh, oh. Having now read the original article on the web, I see that it was not just a 0.005 concentration, but a 0.005*%* concentration. Which would mean that the mixture used was even more dilute - it's 0.005 oz for every 100 oz, or 5 oz contained in every 100,000 oz of their mixture. Wow.

However, maybe what matters is not mimicking the experiment exactly, but instead how much caffeine it's safe to absorb in one go. i've read that it's ok to consume up to 300 mg of caffeine daily, but of course, that's *daily* and absorbing it through your stomach and digestive sytem rather than through your scalp... 

Anyone with caffeine products like the Nioxin, Alpecin, etc that people mentioned, has seen what % caffeine they have?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 22, 2008)

I've had my rinse on for an hour, but no tingle...a lil around ears and neck, but not much on scalp.  What gives?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 22, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I've had my rinse on for an hour, but no tingle...a lil around ears and neck, but not much on scalp. What gives?


 Question, did you just use coffee w/o conditioner?  Did you make sure to apply to your scalp? what I did was take half, pour it over, put the rest in a nozzle and part, and squeeze to make sure my scalp received the benefit. I put a blue towel around my neck and it seemed to soak up the coffee but not stain.

Also it doesn't have to tingle.  Some areas tingled on me, but mostly it was a feeling of "openness" for lack of a better word. Like my scalp was opening up...like waking up.  Does that make sense?  Either way, I received good growth last week (but I also do other stuff) and posted it earlier in the thread.


----------



## guyanesesista (Nov 22, 2008)

Ok so I'm now dc'ing under a steam cap with keracare humecto and coffee. I washed then I only applied the coffee only to my thin edges, then I put on my keracare throughout my hair for a 30 minute dc. For a few minutes under the cap I felt a pulsing in the areas where I put the coffee. Now I don't feel it anymore. So later this week I'll put it in the rest of my hair. I have 6 minutes left for my dc.


----------



## EMJazzy (Nov 22, 2008)

ebonylocs said:


> Oh, oh. Having now read the original article on the web, I see that it was not just a 0.005 concentration, but a 0.005*%* concentration. Which would mean that the mixture used was even more dilute - it's 0.005 oz for every 100 oz, or 5 oz contained in every 100,000 oz of their mixture. Wow.
> 
> However, maybe what matters is not mimicking the experiment exactly, but instead how much caffeine it's safe to absorb in one go. i've read that it's ok to consume up to 300 mg of caffeine daily, but of course, that's *daily* and absorbing it through your stomach and digestive sytem rather than through your scalp...
> 
> Anyone with caffeine products like the Nioxin, Alpecin, etc that people mentioned, has seen *what % caffeine they have?*


 
The tablets I use are 200mg each.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 22, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Iiinnnnnnntteresting. The 37% increase in life cycle is what really perked my ears up!
> 
> Hrrrrm. I wonder if used grounds could be dried, and then infused into an oil. Hrrrm...... :scratchch
> 
> ...


 
I just happened upon this thread.  They sell caffeine supplements which are generally used pre-work out for energy and fat burning. I happen to have some for that reason...I'm going to have to read this entire thread to see what you ladies have found in terms of amount to use and how you use it.  

I don't think I'll be putting coffee on my head anytime soon... but straight caffeine I can work with...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 22, 2008)

Well i used straight coffee, no conditioner, i poured on my hair and scalp, making sure it was saturated.  i will go back and spritz as well.  I think it wakes me up, though, to be honest.  the nozzle bottle for scalp concentration is excellent idea.  i put coffee in an empty spray bottle and have been aiming at thinner areas...i'll try to do this again tuesday.


----------



## MrsHouston (Nov 22, 2008)

How are you guys storing your coffee/tea rinses?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 22, 2008)

MrsHouston said:


> How are you guys storing your coffee/tea rinses?


in the fridge...coffee goes bad really quickly...yuck to mold!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 22, 2008)

i went on line and found this


Home > $9.99 Supplements > Caffeine Pill Supplement 200ct $4.99(Sci-Fit) Compare to Vivarin & No Doze



Sci Fit Caffeine 200ct 200mg



Caffeine Pill Supplement 200ct $4.99(Sci-Fit) Compare to Vivarin & No Doze SciFit81
Regular price: $9.99
Sale price: $4.99

similar to vivarin and no doze...but 200 capsules at 200mg each!  Shipping cost may offset the price a little...but, a great deal, i'd say...this is cheaper than folgers and may be more effective, too. 

- so for those who are using caffeine pills, how's it going?  Do you prefer this than coffee?


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 22, 2008)

I didn't do it - forgot to brew the coffee.  Next week, for sure.


----------



## Lita (Nov 23, 2008)

I Did It Tonight.1.Cassia Treatment 2.Wash out 3.Peppermint Tea Over Scalp,Used A Spritz Bottle With Coffee In It Sprayed On My Scalp ,Put Conditioner On Hair. Thats It. Very Little Strands Of Hair.(Warm Tingle All Over My Head) Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## jrae (Nov 23, 2008)

Free Coffee Samples


----------



## Platinum (Nov 23, 2008)

Very interesting.... I may have to try that.


----------



## guyanesesista (Nov 23, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Report. Hair has been worn in a weekly co-wash-n-go bun for one month. At day's end, when removing satin scrunchie, for the last month, shed hair was always in scrunchie - alot of shed hair in scrunchie. Gripe. Reflect that shedding may be do to seasonal changes. Gripe.
> 
> Report. I sprayed Maxwell House XXXStrong Brew (my measurements)yesterday, along hairline and nape and in the middle where i had breakage.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Bronze I strained my coffee and put it in a small spray bottle but it keeps clogging the pump. Idk what to do. I steep my coffee and strain with a stalking. I don't have a brewer. I have to figure out what else to do. I want to use it daily.


----------



## drasgrl (Nov 23, 2008)

I'll be trying it soon.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Nov 24, 2008)

Tonight I did my coffee rinse.

I used Starbucks Extreme Bold Coffee, that is the strongest that they had. I got it from Wally World.

I brewed it yesterday and got lazy and didnt wash my hair so I just reheated it up today and used it.

I agree with everyone who says that it doesnt tingle, it just feels....different, sorta like your scalp is breathing a sigh of relief or something.

Anyways I hope I get some results!


----------



## sweetpeadst (Nov 24, 2008)

going to the store tomorrow any suggestions on coffee to buy and best way to apply cause I don't drink coffee or anything other than water  and the occasional sonic slush so school me ladies!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 24, 2008)

~StillALady~ said:


> Tonight I did my coffee rinse.
> 
> I used Starbucks Extreme Bold Coffee, that is the strongest that they had. I got it from Wally World.
> 
> ...


 
I know right? It's like ahhh!  But not a tingle, but you know something's happening.  Also I have noticed very little if any shedding.  I think if it even extends our hair growth stage then it's worth it, as we'll have more hair in a years time than we would if the hair went into rest.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 24, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Report. Hair has been worn in a weekly co-wash-n-go bun for one month. At day's end, when removing satin scrunchie, for the last month, shed hair was always in scrunchie - alot of shed hair in scrunchie. Gripe. Reflect that shedding may be do to seasonal changes. Gripe.
> 
> Report. I sprayed Maxwell House XXXStrong Brew (my measurements)yesterday, along hairline and nape and in the middle where i had breakage.
> 
> ...


 
Are you just using coffee in yours? I'm thinking of doing this.


----------



## EMJazzy (Nov 24, 2008)

I wonder if it makes a difference if you baggy for a little while after you spritz or rinse. I've been baggying my hair moments after caffeine spritzing my scalp and leaving it on... TINGLE CITY every single time.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Nov 24, 2008)

I tried this. Just regular brewed coffee (I think it was maxwellhouse lol) I had alot less shedding and my scalp felt good. I took the grounds mixed with evoo and used as a body scrub. Mama liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiikes.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 24, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> I tried this. Just regular brewed coffee (I think it was maxwellhouse lol) I had alot less shedding and my scalp felt good. I took the grounds mixed with evoo and used as a body scrub. Mama liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiikes.


I'mma do this when I get home tonight....

You gave me a great idea.... my son is going to think momma is 

Momma where you going with those coffee grounds?


----------



## SparklingFlame (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok.

I got some feedback on this thing.

I tried it last night and I have been feeling....something all day along with some the creepy crawlies. You know.....that crawly feeling you get when your hair is growing?

Well his is a keeper.

This along with my BT and I should be MBL by June. I hope. 

Anybody who hasnt tried it yet should. All you gonna loose is 1 batch of brewed coffee.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok its been almost 24 hrs and my scalp is still doing......something.

I am too pleased!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 24, 2008)

guyanesesista said:


> Hey Bronze I strained my coffee and put it in a small spray bottle but it keeps clogging the pump. Idk what to do. I steep my coffee and strain with a stalking. I don't have a brewer. I have to figure out what else to do. I want to use it daily.


GSista~have you tried a nylon stocking?  If all else fails, use it as a deep conditioner, let it sit for an hour or so and rinse...you'll get the same effect.  I'd do this daily until i could get a brewer...



~StillALady~ said:


> Tonight I did my coffee rinse.
> 
> I used Starbucks Extreme Bold Coffee, that is the strongest that they had. I got it from Wally World.
> 
> ...


Right, like it is doing some...thing.....



sweetpeadst said:


> going to the store tomorrow any suggestions on coffee to buy and best way to apply cause I don't drink coffee or anything other than water and the occasional sonic slush so school me ladies!


I'd get whatever your budget could afford.  I had Maxwell house, so i used it....i kept my community coffee for my tastebuds...



luckiestdestiny said:


> I know right? It's like ahhh! But not a tingle, but you know something's happening. Also I have noticed very little if any shedding. I think if it even extends our hair growth stage then it's worth it, as we'll have more hair in a years time than we would if the hair went into rest.


Exactamundo.  I think this will be a staple for me.



luckiestdestiny said:


> Are you just using coffee in yours? I'm thinking of doing this.


Straight coffee, no chaser.  i'd like to use ayurvedic powders in my mix, eventually....



EMJazzy said:


> I wonder if it makes a difference if you baggy for a little while after you spritz or rinse. I've been baggying my hair moments after caffeine spritzing my scalp and leaving it on... TINGLE CITY every single time.


I've been baggying my hair as well.  it does stimulate it a little more, but i can't say tingle city for me...my scalp feels tighter, though...usually when i put my hair in a pony, it doesn't bother me, this time, my scalp feels _constricted_.  More bloodflow, perhaps?



ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> I tried this. Just regular brewed coffee (I think it was maxwellhouse lol) I had alot less shedding and my scalp felt good. I took the grounds mixed with evoo and used as a body scrub. Mama liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiikes.


 i want to do this too...bodyscrub with some essential oils, let's talk re-lax-ation.....


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 24, 2008)

~StillALady~ said:


> Ok its been almost 24 hrs and my scalp is still doing my scalp feels...hmmm open?......something.
> 
> I am too pleased!


Me too, though i was aware of the scent of coffee every now and then this morning, i was looking around waiting for somebody to say something.... i guess no one noticed.  I do feel a zip of energy from this as well.  Anyone else?


----------



## SparklingFlame (Nov 24, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Me too, though i was aware of the scent of coffee every now and then this morning, i was looking around waiting for somebody to say something.... i guess no one noticed.  I do feel a zip of energy from this as well.  Anyone else?


I will say this.

I was DOG TIRED when I started washing my hair. I was so tired that I wasnt gonna do it at all but it had to be done so.....

After it was all over it was over, around 12am I was awake. I mean WIDE AWAKE. It hade be be the coffee.


----------



## poookie (Nov 24, 2008)

so yeah, this thread is kind of large.  8 pages, and that's with 40 posts per page.  someone want to post their exact recipe?  i'm bout to wash my hair, and want a tingle or two


----------



## SparklingFlame (Nov 24, 2008)

poookie said:


> so yeah, this thread is kind of large.  8 pages, and that's with 40 posts per page.  someone want to post their exact recipe?  i'm bout to wash my hair, and want a tingle or two


Brew you up some coffee and let it cool off. Then after you wash, pour it over your head, let it sit for 2-5 min. Rinse, cond, style as usual.


----------



## poookie (Nov 24, 2008)

that's it?  i fell off from reading this thread when y'all started talking about No-Doz caffeine pills 

but thanks SAL!!!  i'm brewing me up some double strength hazelnut folgers right now!!


----------



## SparklingFlame (Nov 24, 2008)

poookie said:


> that's it?  i fell off from reading this thread when y'all started talking about No-Doz caffeine pills
> 
> but thanks SAL!!!  i'm brewing me up some double strength hazelnut folgers right now!!


I have my post per page count at 40 per page too and when I was it was like 7 pages then, I figured I would skim it.

Thats what I took from the thread and it seems to have worked.

Come back for a review!!


----------



## guyanesesista (Nov 24, 2008)

I always just apply to my temples and I get a pulsing feeling in that area for about 2 mins. I do it once a day and don't rinse out.


----------



## LilBrownied (Nov 25, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Report. Hair has been worn in a weekly co-wash-n-go bun for one month. At day's end, when removing satin scrunchie, for the last month, shed hair was always in scrunchie - alot of shed hair in scrunchie. Gripe. Reflect that shedding may be do to seasonal changes. Gripe.
> 
> Report. I sprayed Maxwell House XXXStrong Brew (my measurements)yesterday, along hairline and nape and in the middle where i had breakage.
> 
> ...


 
I'm so glad this is working for you and others!! I had a really good feeling about coffee, not only caffeine. It works!! Happy growing!!


----------



## Crown (Nov 25, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Me too, though i was aware of *the scent of coffee* every now and then this morning, i was looking around waiting for somebody to say something.... i guess no one noticed.  I do feel a zip of energy from this as well.  Anyone else?



After a coffee rinse, I wash my body to wait a little, then I do another herbal rinse with tea/horsetail/witch hazel...  (leave in). No coffee scent.


----------



## Crown (Nov 25, 2008)

~StillALady~ said:


> I will say this.
> 
> I was DOG TIRED when I started washing my hair. I was so tired that I wasnt gonna do it at all but it had to be done so.....
> 
> After it was all over it was over, around 12am I was awake. I mean *WIDE AWAKE*. It hade be be the coffee.





poookie said:


> that's it?  i fell off from reading this thread when y'all started talking about No-Doz caffeine pills
> 
> but thanks SAL!!!  i'm brewing me up some *double strength hazelnut folgers* right now!!



Ladies, please, be careful : Caffeine is a drug! a soft drug, but a drug. Use it with wisdom. I think that it's better to use coffee instead of pure caffeine, but use what you should be able to drink, no double strength. Don't use it daily. Use tea (softer) on your spritz. Watch out for dependence, headache if you pass a day or two...
I do drinkable coffee rinse 1x/w on wash day followed by a tea rinse. Spritz with tea every other day (2x/w). Very good strength for my fine strands.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks, Crown, for the heads up, that is good info to keep in mind...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 25, 2008)

Report.

Since using coffee, my usually manageable transitioning hair has become

*WILD and BIG and MASSIVE .  I can hardly smooth it back into a bun....what the heck?  Does coffee make your hair -thicker-?  More voluminous?  *

Please post your findings on this matter.
End of report.


----------



## DarkHair (Nov 25, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Report.
> 
> Since using coffee, my usually manageable transitioning hair has become
> 
> ...


 
Ive not had this issue, and I'm 7 weeks post relaxer. I hope someone else can elaborate on this.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 25, 2008)

hsmith said:


> Ive not had this issue, and I'm 7 weeks post relaxer. I hope someone else can elaborate on this.


 please someone elaborate on this matter...i didn't expect this, it's okay if i'm flat ironing, but man, it makes my daily bun a workout for my arms erplexed that's alotta  hair!


----------



## guyanesesista (Nov 25, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> GSista~have you tried a nylon stocking? If all else fails, use it as a deep conditioner, let it sit for an hour or so and rinse...you'll get the same effect. I'd do this daily until i could get a brewer...
> 
> 
> > I tried a nylon stalking twice but it still cloggs up the pump. I didn't want to have to go get a brewer but just in case, how much do those cost? I've used it as a deep conditioner also on my temples. I'll try to do it on my entire head this weekend.


----------



## LilBrownied (Nov 25, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Report.
> 
> Since using coffee, my usually manageable transitioning hair has become
> 
> ...


 

Wow I'm surprised that's happening. I have no idea why.


----------



## acooks143 (Nov 25, 2008)

I tried it for the first time today and I left on for about 10 or 15 mins. I dont have the tingle feel everyone else seems to be experiencing. I just bought some dark mountain coffee from 7 eleven and pour it on my hair. I dont know how to make coffee so I hope this is ok?


----------



## LilBrownied (Nov 25, 2008)

acooks143 said:


> I tried it for the first time today and I left on for about 10 or 15 mins. I dont have the tingle feel everyone else seems to be experiencing. I just bought some dark mountain coffee from 7 eleven and pour it on my hair. I dont know how to make coffee so I hope this is ok?


 
I personally suggest using coffee grounds that have been steeped in an oil (I used olive oil) for at least 4 hours, straining the oil, then massaging that into your scalp. After may be 20 minutes, especially with a baggy on, I think you'd feel the tingle for sure. It feels really great.


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 25, 2008)

I starting using it yesterday and a leave in and my scalp has been tingling ever since.  

Thicker hair you say!  I hope so.  I'm wigging it with cornrow underneath.  I try to rebraid once a week but love my hands in my hair so I might rebraid 2nite.  I love thick hair so this will be an added bonus!


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 25, 2008)

LilBrownied said:


> I personally suggest using coffee grounds that have been steeped in an oil (I used olive oil) for at least 4 hours, straining the oil, then massaging that into your scalp. After may be 20 minutes, especially with a baggy on, I think you'd feel the tingle for sure. It feels really great.



I've decided what this is what I'm going to do. A kind hairsistren sent me some red palm butter, and I'm itching to make something with it - I'm thinking some of it, a little mango butter, a lil coconut oil, and a lil avocado oil, steeped slow and warm for a couple of hours with some fresh ground coffee (I'm thinking tied loosely in a stocking), and then using that to rub on my scalp, right before I MT. :eyebrows2

I'm thinking yum. Seriously yum. Dang, I wish I had some emu oil!


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 25, 2008)

ok I'm just a little worried about doing this now

Caffeine is a Vasoconstrictor , it constricts your blood vessels,  I looked this up because Bronze said something about increased blood flow, well it seems that it would actually do the total opposite, and also can increase blood pressure? I mean I do my fair share of intake of caffeine,  not sure I want to add any more of it systemically by way of my scalp,  this site also helped explained why I went through a MAJOR need for increased Magnesium a while back,  I think I gotta pass ladies,  my heart and edgy-ness level is sensitive to stimulants already-wow I am glad I didnt just do this right away like I was going to

"Being a stimulant, caffeine works on the central nervous system and makes you more alert. But that's not all. It also acts as a vasoconstrictor (constricts your blood vessels), as a diuretic, and it may even increase blood pressure. It can cause other reactions in some people. Though usually not classified as an addictive drug, caffeine can be addictive in the sense that you can experience withdrawal symptoms if you stop taking it."

taken from here, but its all over the web as a known vasoconstrictor 
http://www.relieve-migraine-headache.com/headache-caffeine.html


ladies please do consider keeping this in moderation


----------



## EMJazzy (Nov 25, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> ok I'm just a little worried about doing this now
> 
> Caffeine is a Vasoconstrictor , it constricts your blood vessels, I looked this up because Bronze said something about increased blood flow, well it seems that it would actually do the total opposite, and also can increase blood pressure? I mean I do my fair share of intake of caffeine, not sure I want to add any more of it systemically by way of my scalp, this site also helped explained why I went through a MAJOR need for increased Magnesium a while back, I think I gotta pass ladies, my heart and edgy-ness level is sensitive to stimulants already-wow I am glad I didnt just do this right away like I was going to
> 
> ...


 
I understand where you are coming from but I found this information speaking of the opposite...

http://www.naturalproductsmarketplace.com/hotnews/71h3015525992312.html

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-430669/Coffee-hold-cure-baldness.html


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 25, 2008)

~StillALady~ said:


> Ok its been almost 24 hrs and my scalp is still doing......something.
> 
> I am too pleased!



I wonder if thats what everyone is feeling , this 'something'

is the blood vessels on the scalp constricting?

ya'll be careful with this

it might actually defeat the purpose if it constricts vessels=less nutrients getting to your scalp

that would be a fact actually,  hard to understand the studies on this with that fact also playing a part tooerplexed


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 25, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> I understand where you are coming from but I found this information speaking of the opposite...
> 
> http://www.naturalproductsmarketplace.com/hotnews/71h3015525992312.html
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-430669/Coffee-hold-cure-baldness.html



yeah it also says on that site I posted that it alternately could also 'backfire' and increase the size (dilate the vessels) on the other hand, and thats what causes migraines


----------



## EMJazzy (Nov 25, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> yeah it also says on that site I posted that it alternately could also increase the size on the other hand, and thats what causes migraines


On the link you posted they are referring to the internal intake of caffeine not the use of it externally applied to the scalp as the links I provided. 

I will agree that it's better to be safe than sorry and if the whole coffee/caffeine stuff makes you nervous by all means don't take part in this particular challenge.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 25, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> On the link you posted they are referring to the internal intake of caffeine not the use of it externally applied to the scalp as the links I provided.
> 
> I will agree that it's better to be safe than sorry and if the whole coffee/caffeine stuff makes you nervous by all means don't take part in this particular challenge.



yeah its something I have personally decided not to do

but yes its speaking of internal use,  but its going to absorb into your skin as well and have uptake that way

much the same way as dermal patches for meds do

Also on the sites you posted it speaks on blocking the hight levels of DHT which cause male pattern baldness,  I would be worried about messing with this while not having an existing issue with it , then it causing a rebound or imbalance later-I would imagine that could be a possibility as well

on this one , I'm gonna take the stance of 'If it aint broke........


----------



## Crown (Nov 25, 2008)

guyanesesista said:


> Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:
> 
> 
> > GSista~have you tried a nylon stocking? If all else fails, use it as a deep conditioner, let it sit for an hour or so and rinse...you'll get the same effect. I'd do this daily until i could get a brewer...
> ...


----------



## SparklingFlame (Nov 25, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> yeah its something I have personally decided not to do
> 
> but yes its speaking of internal use,  but its going to absorb into your skin as well and have uptake that way
> 
> ...


Girl, your hair is long now as it is!!! 

You wanna have hair to the floor for real, dontcha?


----------



## so so chic (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, I just tried it tonight.  I did a cw, and then the coffee rinse.  I'm having a lot of shedding, so hopefully this will help.  We'll see!

ETA:  Here are some different ways of doing the coffee rinse, that I got off of the Chagrin Valley website.  http://chagrinvalleysoapandcraft.com/coffeerinse.htm


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 25, 2008)

so so chic said:


> Well, I just tried it tonight. I did a cw, and then the coffee rinse. I'm having a lot of shedding, so hopefully this will help. We'll see!
> 
> ETA: Here are some different ways of doing the coffee rinse, that I got off of the Chagrin Valley website. http://chagrinvalleysoapandcraft.com/coffeerinse.htm


 

Let us know. I just washed last night and I didn't see any hairs. I'm sure there were probably one or two that fell (shed) but I didn't see anything in my comb!


----------



## DarkHair (Nov 26, 2008)

so so chic said:


> Well, I just tried it tonight. I did a cw, and then the coffee rinse. I'm having a lot of shedding, so hopefully this will help. We'll see!
> 
> ETA: Here are some different ways of doing the coffee rinse, that I got off of the Chagrin Valley website. http://chagrinvalleysoapandcraft.com/coffeerinse.htm


 
Thanks for this link. I forwarded it to my DH and another friend who is interested in this.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 26, 2008)

yeah girl , I wish so much it would grow some more to make up for the shrinkage,  so I could wear it in one long braid-the way I picture it in my mind-dont know if I will ever get there, but I'm still trying


~StillALady~ said:


> Girl, your hair is long now as it is!!!
> 
> You wanna have hair to the floor for real, dontcha?


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 26, 2008)

see it all looks like my hair is long in my siggy and it is only when its freshly done-like that-but then it shrinks and shrinks and shrinks, that pony ends up big and fat and falls to only below my shoulders-between the blades later.  I want to get to the point where with shrinkage-its still reaching somewhere past my bra-to waist, if thats even possible 

but I'm thinking 'for me' I could do this more as an occasional treatment instead of frequently with less concerns/worries , and every body knows I'm a worry wart over things at times,  especially things I feel are legit to worry over-I like to play it safe, but I think this would be just fine as an occasional treatment for me, so I'm not all the way out on this one


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 26, 2008)

LilBrownied said:


> I personally suggest using coffee grounds that have been steeped in an oil (I used olive oil) for at least 4 hours, straining the oil, then massaging that into your scalp. After may be 20 minutes, especially with a baggy on, I think you'd feel the tingle for sure. It feels really great.



When I do it , this is how I'm gonna do it-steeped in oil 

thank you for that suggestion,  for me I think it would be the best way


doing it like Justkiya said in a stocking.......you ladies always come up with ingenious ideas


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 26, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> who uses bacon fat and Lard. I wanna Know...and BUTTER? I got the Molasses and Honey for softening, and baking soda for clarifying...break it down for me. I got the eggs for protein, but what's up with the bacon fat and Lard. Hypocrite that I am, I am appalled! (As I mix together my coffee)



Ghee is pretty popular around here , or used to be,  we still have some faithful users,  I think its considered to be a butter/lard type of thing

lots of good reports on it from the ladies that use it


----------



## VirtuousGal (Nov 26, 2008)

For those of you who dont make your brew with a coffee maker, how and how long do you brew your coffee?


----------



## LilBrownied (Nov 26, 2008)

After two weeks, here was my growth using only my coffee oil and straight up coffee spray in my hair.

I realize my instant coffee is from an organic company, which is good, thank goodness! It might not have any detrimental additives.

Starting






Ending





Unfortunately, doesn't look all that amazing to me, BUT, like I've been saying, I think coffee has had a good effect on the color and health of my hair.

Please check my Fotki, the Coffee album, for more pics!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 28, 2008)

LilBrownied said:


> After two weeks, here was my growth using only my coffee oil and straight up coffee spray in my hair.
> 
> I realize my instant coffee is from an organic company, which is good, thank goodness! It might not have any detrimental additives.
> 
> ...


 I'm sure it's probably a cumulative effect. Either way, extending your growth cyle 37 percent is bound to give you more hair by the end of the year. That's more time for your hair to grow during the year in the long term, so it's def worth it.  I do see a little growth. Please  check in with us at the end of the month!


----------



## Pooks (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi ladies

I have been doing this for about 2 weeks, but my hair has been in braids (on own hair).  I applied after DC with HSR, and experienced an 'open' feeling on my scalp during the half hr I had it in my hair (with plastic cap), and hair feels stronger somehow.  It also kept me awake when I did it too close to bedtime!

I will be taking my hair down these tiny braids over the weekend, and I'll report back soon.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 28, 2008)

i went to the salon and i haven't done my coffee tonic spritz...i miss it.  i'll have to brew the oil to appy to scalp....


----------



## missnurselady (Nov 28, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> i went to the salon and i haven't done my coffee tonic spritz...i miss it.  i'll have to brew the oil to appy to scalp....


How are you brewing the oil?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 28, 2008)

missnurselady said:


> How are you brewing the oil?


 i currently  have a jar of safflower oil with 4 teaspoons of coffee bottled in a glass jar, sitting in a crockery pot of water for 2 hours, i'll let it brew for maybe 2 more....


----------



## missnurselady (Nov 28, 2008)

Okay thanks!


Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> i currently  have a jar of safflower oil with 4 teaspoons of coffee bottled in a glass jar, sitting in a crockery pot of water for 2 hours, i'll let it brew for maybe 2 more....


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 28, 2008)

This thread is getting huge. It's good to see that others are trying out this too!  I hope everyone reports in a month after using it, or so.


----------



## DarkHair (Nov 29, 2008)

RESULTS:

I've made this into my weekly regimen. I'm currently 7 weeks post relaxer. I got some Folgers dark roast and brewed a tblspn of that with some Espresso. I did the 2 min reconstructor, coffee rinse, and deep condition. I didn't feel like rollersetting at 1am so I just sat under the dryer. I flat-ironed my hair and it feels so good. Not fresh relaxer good, but close. My scalp felt like a bunch of little men were dancing on it all night


----------



## Choklatekiss79 (Nov 29, 2008)

Since I'm now using bentonite clay to "wash" my hair.  I think I'm going to use my tea brew (nettle, black cohosh, peppermint, and horsetail) to mix the clay (instead of plain water).  That way I can kill two birds with one stone.  I'll let you let you all know how it works out.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Nov 30, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> see it all looks like my hair is long in my siggy and it is only when its freshly done-like that-but then it shrinks and shrinks and shrinks, that pony ends up big and fat and falls to only below my shoulders-between the blades later. I want to get to the point where with shrinkage-its still reaching somewhere past my bra-to waist, if thats even possible
> 
> but I'm thinking 'for me' I could do this more as an occasional treatment instead of frequently with less concerns/worries ,_* and every body knows I'm a worry wart over things at times, especially things I feel are legit to worry over-I like to play it safe,*_ but I think this would be just fine as an occasional treatment for me, so I'm not all the way out on this one


 
*Yes, we know you are but IT'S A GOOD THING!! Don't ever change.*


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 30, 2008)

I did a rinse with a cup of coffee last night - no tingling, though I did feel a little lightheaded (but that might have been because I didn't eat all day, either) afterwards. I'm about to work on my oil, now.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 30, 2008)

hsmith said:


> RESULTS:
> 
> I've made this into my weekly regimen. I'm currently 7 weeks post relaxer. I got some Folgers dark roast and brewed a tblspn of that with some Espresso. I did the 2 min reconstructor, coffee rinse, and deep condition. I didn't feel like rollersetting at 1am so I just sat under the dryer. I flat-ironed my hair and it feels so good. Not fresh relaxer good, but close. My scalp felt like a bunch of little men were dancing on it all night


 
How long are you all leaving the rinse on? I'm going to do a rinse before my DC this evening....oh wait I better not do it too late...it might keep me up late


----------



## Rastafarai (Nov 30, 2008)

I thought coffee rinses are used for hair loss and hair shine, not hair growth?


----------



## VirtuousGal (Nov 30, 2008)

Rastafarai said:


> I thought coffee rinses are used for hair loss and hair shine, not hair growth?



We learn somethin new everyday...


----------



## DarkHair (Nov 30, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> How long are you all leaving the rinse on? I'm going to do a rinse before my DC this evening....oh wait I better not do it too late...it might keep me up late


 I leave mine on with a DC.


----------



## guyanesesista (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh darn! I forgot to do it today. I just finished dc'ing.


----------



## Extremus (Dec 2, 2008)

VirtuousGal said:


> For those of you who dont make your brew with a coffee maker, how and how long do you brew your coffee?



what she asked. I don't have a coffee maker


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 2, 2008)

I made my coffee oil---I added jojoba, olive and safflower oil about 6oz worth to 2 tblspns of coffee and 1 tblspn of maka powder....i let it brew in a crockpot of water for 6 hours....strained and added to a pointy-nose container...it felt nice, smells "coffee-ish."  I had to make this for times when my hair is straightened.  I hope i get great results.


----------



## JustKiya (Dec 2, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I made my coffee oil---I added jojoba, olive and safflower oil about 6oz worth to 2 tblspns of coffee and 1 tblspn of maka powder....i let it brew in a crockpot of water for 6 hours....strained and added to a pointy-nose container...it felt nice, smells "coffee-ish."  I had to make this for times when my hair is straightened.  I hope i get great results.



I made my coffee butter over the weekend, too. Red Palm Butter, cocoa butter, mango butter, coconut oil and some jojoba oil, with three coffee packets (the pod type ones that go in the single serving coffee maker), and I let that bubble on a double boiler for about 2.5 hours. 
It smells nicely of coffee, and I think I'll apply it right before my MT.  Now I jsut need to find a small container that's actually empty to store it in.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 2, 2008)

I have mine ready to go 

with  Brewed Tea in water mixed with Olive Oil and Honey

I'm only going to do this once a week or every other and after this time I will use Coffee, I want the darkest color possible for the rinse, this one is dark brown, I want it black

I will do mine later today


----------



## DarkHair (Dec 2, 2008)

E_Williams20 said:


> what she asked. I don't have a coffee maker


 
I boil a pot of water. I also have a measuring cup with a paper towel (or the big brewing papers)across the top with a small dip in it. I put a couple of spoon fulls in the dip. After the water gets boiling hot, I take my turkey baster and drip it on top of the grounds. This way, it doesn't go in too fast (drip coffee) and I get two cups of coffee. 

I let that cool down to room temp or body temp and then go through the process.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh God that was worse than any CPR nightmare I EVER HAD

I guess the tea bags busted open,  I have tea grounds/leaves/twigs all through my hair, and its getting everywhere,  I rinsed and rinsed and know I dont have them all out yet, I cleaned and wiped a gazillion peices off my sink out of my sink over and over and I can still see them all in my hair, right now I just have a Honey/Olive oil rinse in my hair, and I give up for now, when it dries I'm going outside and shake it around like a mad woman to get it out  

I wont be doing tea bags ever again 

btw I didnt feel anything,  but maybe I was waiting to feel something and afraid, so I felt a little weird kinda sorta,  but I'm ok haha


I was scared I was gonna get jitters like a mug,I used like six tea bags


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow - I guess I was wrong about Coffee people! So many folks don't have a coffee maker!

Oh Well, as I said in theother thread - personal coffee makers are about 15 bucks. and you won't get any grounds in your hair.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 2, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Wow - I guess I was wrong about Coffee people! So many folks don't have a coffee maker!
> 
> Oh Well, as I said in theother thread - personal coffee makers are about 15 bucks. and you won't get any grounds in your hair.



I will be doing coffee from now on thats for sure


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 2, 2008)

actually I'm probably gonna go to the store and get coffee and a brewer so I can do this right later on, I hope that wont be too much

or should I wait?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 2, 2008)

i used my coffee/maka drops today, felt a little more lively.  I had two shed hairs, 3 broken ones, i need to investigate and probably trim...so far, so great!


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 2, 2008)

Update

after my hair is now mostly dry , just damp and taking it down and shaking out a gazillion pieces of tea some more, I am very happy with the results, its dark, shiny, soft and moist and this is exactly how I will be doing it from now on minus the broken tea bags of course 

I think I got it down now, and well I was just doing some reading up on this and I choose tea over coffee, for a few reasons, I will also be doing a Olive Oil , Honey and Tea regimen for my face nightly

I'm loving how my hair looks and feels ALOT

:Copy of 2cool:


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi, All! 

I spritzed my scalp with coffee (plain) last night, I will do a deep rinse today, hopefully with ayurvedic powders...Thanks so much, LilBrownied, for this, this is really an unbelievable aid for shedding, and i know it'll work the same way for prolonged growth phase and regrowing lost hair...Blessings to ya, Chica!


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2008)

The tea rinse as I reported in another thread decreased my shedding by amazing amounts

always been a major shedder, so this was major for me 

I hope we get to keep the hair later that we are retaining through this caffeine blocking the DHT

I wonder also if the only way to keep it is with continued use, and once stopped, all that hair comes out? oh well , for now I'm gonna keep up with it 1x per week approximately


----------



## LilBrownied (Dec 6, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> The tea rinse as I reported in another thread decreased my shedding by amazing amounts
> 
> always been a major shedder, so this was major for me
> 
> ...


 


Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hi, All!
> 
> I spritzed my scalp with coffee (plain) last night, I will do a deep rinse today, hopefully with ayurvedic powders...Thanks so much, LilBrownied, for this, this is really an unbelievable aid for shedding, and i know it'll work the same way for prolonged growth phase and regrowing lost hair...Blessings to ya, Chica!


 

 What a pleasant yet unexpected effect!! I'm so glad it's working for you!! It feels great contributing good info to the community.


----------



## JustKiya (Dec 6, 2008)

I made my oil, last weekend, and I've been using it right before I MT all week. It made me light headed the first time I used it, but since then it's been fine. 
The oil smells deliciously coffee, but SuperNose (DH) says he can't smell it on me, so that's good, I suppose. 
My head was itching like mad yesterday, though.....

I've been doing the coffee rinses once a week, too - fresh brewed (second brew, but still) through my Senseo - as my final rinse after I DC. I haven't noticed any major reduction in sheds, but then I think my shedding level is perfectly normal, so, I dunno. We'll see!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 7, 2008)

Well, i just finished my ayurvedic coffee rinse....this time, i definitely felt the creepy crawly scalp sensation...YES!  I left it on for about an hour, did my usual routine, then did a coffee spritz on scalp as a leave-in...

okay, i used brahmi, maka and amla powders along with coffee and brewed...let it cool, poured in an empty bottle and poured on my hair, aiming at scalp.

i think this will be my weekly routine...


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Dec 7, 2008)

i washed my hair today,but 4got to rinse with Lipton....I will do so when i cowash during the week


----------



## diamond42377 (Dec 9, 2008)

I tried the coffee rinse today with some mint coffee that I really don't care for (didn't like the taste). It is not that dark or strong so I wasn't sure how it would take. Well, I am thrilled with the results! I washed with my Aphogee shampoo for damaged hair and then poured the brewed coffee over my hair and also added some Megasilk moisture treatment, put on a plastic cap with a towel over it for a little heat and let it sit for 30 mins. After rinsing out, I wasn't so sure of how my hair would do, but the shedding had decreased dramatically! I normally have handfuls of hair after washing, today I only had a few. I will definitely be doing this more often. Oh, and the color of my hair looks magnificent. I can only imagine what a darker, stronger coffee rinse will do.


----------



## girlcherokee (Dec 9, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Well, i just finished my ayurvedic coffee rinse....this time, i definitely felt the creepy crawly scalp sensation...YES! I left it on for about an hour, did my usual routine, then did a coffee spritz on scalp as a leave-in...
> 
> okay, i used brahmi, maka and amla powders along with coffee and brewed...let it cool, poured in an empty bottle and poured on my hair, aiming at scalp.
> 
> i think this will be my weekly routine...


 
this sounds good - i think i will try this!  thanks for sharing the combo.


----------



## **Jade** (Dec 9, 2008)

i was actually looking through a site that sold butter and they had coffee butter and I was wondering if that might do a double wammy... anyone know anything about that?


----------



## RetailTherapy (Dec 9, 2008)

I absolutely love the dark sheen coffee is giving my hair. I apply the coffee to my hair and scalp once a week and leave it in for about 20 minutes then follow with a DC.


----------



## guyanesesista (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey ladies. When I wash and comb my hair weekly I notice a whole lot of shedding in the front and crown of my head. My scalp is usually extremely soar and itchy in the front, especially in the temple area where I have hairloss and some parts of the rest of my scalp. This week it was so unbearable so I made a spray of 1.50z witchhazel and 10 drops tea tree e.o. and sprayed on my scalp with immediate results and continued for 3 days. 99% of the itching stopped.

Yesterday I prepooed with about 4oz olive oil and 2tbl spoons coffee and covered with a plastic cap for 1 hour. I felt the creepy crawlies after 1/2 hour on different parts of my head at different times. I then washed and conditioned as usuall and then did a coffee rinse of 2tbl spoons coffee and 3 cups water which I left in and guess what? 99% of my shedding stopped. I usually would see a ton of hair with white tips leaving the front and top of my head everytime I comb thru, even with a large tooth comb, moisturizer and oil. Last night I baaaarrrrrellllllyyy saw anything come out. 

So Idk if it was the tea tree and witch hazel mix or the coffee mix that did this or if it was a combo of both. I do know that once I put coffee on my edges and it eased the inflammation. Either way I'm not willing to experiment, I'll be doing both from now on. But I do think that it was the coffee that really made the difference in my shedding. 

BIG UPS TO THE COFFEE THREAD!!!!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 15, 2008)

guyanesesista said:


> Hey ladies. When I wash and comb my hair weekly I notice a whole lot of shedding in the front and crown of my head. My scalp is usually extremely soar and itchy in the front, especially in the temple area where I have hairloss and some parts of the rest of my scalp. This week it was so unbearable so I made a spray of 1.50z witchhazel and 10 drops tea tree e.o. and sprayed on my scalp with immediate results and continued for 3 days. 99% of the itching stopped.
> 
> Yesterday I prepooed with about 4oz olive oil and 2tbl spoons coffee and covered with a plastic cap for 1 hour. I felt the creepy crawlies after 1/2 hour on different parts of my head at different times. I then washed and conditioned as usuall and then did a coffee rinse of 2tbl spoons coffee and 3 cups water which I left in and guess what? 99% of my shedding stopped. I usually would see a ton of hair with white tips leaving the front and top of my head everytime I comb thru, even with a large tooth comb, moisturizer and oil. Last night I baaaarrrrrellllllyyy saw anything come out.
> 
> ...


 That's so awesome, GSista~  Hairloss is so serious.  Those white bulbs at the ends give me the creeps.  I'm glad you had such immediate success with this.  I know the difference it made with my hair...OP did an awesome thing starting this thread...


----------



## DarkHair (Dec 15, 2008)

FYI- In case anyone cares. Target has some coffee filters for .88!

I ended up with grounds in my hair last week


----------



## naijanikki (Dec 16, 2008)

Great info! My shedding is out of control!  I'll have to read through all the posts and try a coffee rinse.


----------



## Pooks (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey coffee lovers

When I took down my mini braids that had been coffee rinsed about twice, my ends had a brown tint which I didn't appreciate so I've slowed up on this.  I hope to steep some coffee in oil and use it on my scalp periodically.  

Happy so many people are still having great results.  Thanks OP!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 17, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience using coffee butter?? Surely that must have a minute amont of caffiene in it....


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 17, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I made my coffee butter over the weekend, too. Red Palm Butter, cocoa butter, mango butter, coconut oil and some jojoba oil, with three coffee packets (the pod type ones that go in the single serving coffee maker), and I let that bubble on a double boiler for about 2.5 hours.
> It smells nicely of coffee, and I think I'll apply it right before my MT.  Now I jsut need to find a small container that's actually empty to store it in.


How's that Coffe Butter working out for you?  I think this will be nice to use when I'm wearing my hair straight.


----------



## JustKiya (Dec 17, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> How's that Coffe Butter working out for you?  I think this will be nice to use when I'm wearing my hair straight.



It's working out nicely. I should have added more oils to it/whipped it to make it a lil creamier, but otherwise, it's nice.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 17, 2008)

Check this out:







Frederic Fekkai MORE Nighttime Follicle-Stimulating Treatment targets hair density loss before and after it starts with a concentrated, continuous-release therapeutic dose of Niaplex that is blended with marine glycogen and caffeine. 

Clinically proven to increase oxygenation of the follicle and to build the scalp's natural barrier for improved follicle health. Also creates visibly denser hair with a continuous-release niacin delivery system that feeds the scalp with a patented form of niacin to increase follicular nutrients and enhance the scalp's protective moisture barrier. Niaplex ™ supports healthy hair growth.

Directions:

For best results, apply at night on dry hair.  Apply directly to the scalp in hair loss area and massage in with fingertips.  Leave on overnight and shampoo in the morning.  Niacin enriched formula may produce temporary redness on scalp after application.

Ingredients:

Water (Aqua, Eau), Cyclopentasiloxane, Diisopropyl Adipate, Myristyl Nicotinate, Steareth 21, Hydrolyzed Conchiolin Protein, Moringa Pterygosperma Seed Extract, Ethylhexyl Nicotinate, Panthenol, Caffeine, Phytantriol, Glycogen, Cinnamidopropyl Trimonium Chloride, Cystine BG-PG-Propyl Slanetriol, Trisodium EDTA, Acrylates/Vinyl Isodecanoate Crosspolymer, Aminomethyl Propanol, Fragrance (Parfum), Polysorbate 80, Glycerin, Steareth 2, Butylene Glycol, Phenoxyethanol, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Alpha Isomethyl Ionone, Benzyl Benzoate, Benzyl Salicylate, Butylphenyl Methylpropional, Citral, Coumarin, Limonene, Geraniol, Hydroxycitronellal, Linalool
- - - - - - - - 
Just messin with the product junkies on the thread


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 17, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> It's working out nicely. I should have added more oils to it/whipped it to make it a lil creamier, but otherwise, it's nice.


 
I'm checking out this coffee butter on a site the ingredients are

Coffee arabica (coffee) seed oil & hydrogenated vegetable oil. 

I would rather get the straight oil and whip up my own butter. I want to find something without water for my mix....


----------



## JustKiya (Dec 17, 2008)

I saw that in the BSS, and just went  over the fact that the first two ingredients are water and silicone. Hrumph. 
And what's up with the Nicotinates? Derivatives of nicotine?


----------



## JustKiya (Dec 17, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm checking out this coffee butter on a site the ingredients are
> 
> Coffee arabica (coffee) seed oil & hydrogenated vegetable oil.
> 
> I would rather get the straight oil and whip up my own butter. I want to find something without water for my mix....



Oooh, pure coffee seed oil would be nice!  I would add that directly to my MT!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Awfully complex.....

Naw, What is this chemical soup???


----------



## Ganjababy (Dec 17, 2008)

I have been slacking off on my coffee spray. You ladies are inspired me to step it up


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 17, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Awfully complex.....
> 
> Naw, What is this chemical soup???


No worries about me buying that but I thought it was funny all those chemicals and the big price tag to get the one ingredient which is caffeine that I was looking for!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 17, 2008)

*I want this for Christmas!! I might have to Santa Clause myself:*


Coffee plants are native to the tropical regions of South America, Asia and Africa. The plant is a small shrub that typically reaches 3-4 meters in height. The seeds of the coffee plant are commonly referred to as beans. Roasting coffee beans changes the chemical and aromatic composition of the beans.

Roasted coffee oil, Coffea arabica, is rich in phytosterols that promote excellent moisture retention, quick penetration and good adherence within cosmetic applications. It is also exceptionally high in its composition of essential fatty acids.
Properties:

Highly Moisturizing
Light to Medium Texture
Quick Absorption
Herbaceous Aroma
High in Essential Fatty Acids
Palmitic Acid:40.0%
Linoleic Acid: 38.0%
Estearic Acid: 8.0%
Oleic Acid: 8.0%
Linolenic Acid: 2.0%
Behenic Acid: 1.0%
Palmitoleic Acid: 0.4%

Rich in Sterols
Beta-Sitosterol: 43.8%
Stigmasterol: 22.6%
Campesterol: 14.4%
Delta 7 Stigmasterol: 4.5%
Delta 5 Avenasterol: 3.7%

Roasted coffee oil is a highly recommended ingredient in products for:

Mature, Aging Skin
Dry, Cracked Skin
Eczema, Psoriasis and Other Skin Conditions
Dry, Brittle and Damaged Hair
Lip Care
*Origin:*Brazil*INCI Nomenclature:*Coffea Arabica*Extraction Method:*Centrifuged, Cold Pressed from Roasted Beans

I need this on multiple levels...it ain't cheap but I can use it to whip up my own products

ETA: I saw the price 
They have roasted coffee oil and green coffee oil (I think we said green coffee had a higher caffeine content)


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> No worries about me buying that but I thought it was funny all those chemicals and the big price tag to get the one ingredient which is caffeine that I was looking for!!


 

I know!!!! Huh? I can make a cup of coffee for .15 per cup.

MARKETING....


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> *I want this for Christmas!! I might have to Santa Clause myself:*
> 
> 
> Coffee plants are native to the tropical regions of South America, Asia and Africa. The plant is a small shrub that typically reaches 3-4 meters in height. The seeds of the coffee plant are commonly referred to as beans. Roasting coffee beans changes the chemical and aromatic composition of the beans.
> ...


 

Girl - Go get you a coffee maker and get some Folgers ( Heck, you can SPLURGE on Starbucks!)


----------



## JustKiya (Dec 17, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> ETA: I saw the price
> They have roasted coffee oil and green coffee oil (I think we said green coffee had a higher caffeine content)



 Indeed!! 13 bucks for 1/2 OUNCE!?!?! FNWL is known to be high sometimes - should check out camden grey/lotioncrafters/MountainRose Herbs, too....

ETA: I'm checking out some sites...


----------



## JustKiya (Dec 17, 2008)

Hrmph. None of the other places that I have bookmarked have pure coffee oil - a couple have the coffee butter, but that's mixed with the veggie oil. 

I'll keep looking, though.

Danggone it! AtlantaJJ, we might be out of luck. 



> Coffee butter is a semi-soft, light brown colored butter with a strong aroma of coffee and is similar in properties to the coffee oil. *It does not have caffeine in it as caffeine is a water soluble component of the bean* but the aroma is of pure coffee!



That makes me think that my coffee butter might be lovely coffee smelling, but not have any *actual* caffeine. Hrmph!!!!


----------



## lovenharmony (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm highly sensitive to caffeine so I won't be doing this experiment...it sounds promising though!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 17, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Girl - Go get you a coffee maker and get some Folgers ( Heck, you can SPLURGE on Starbucks!)


See what I'm saying. I thought it was a brilliant idea until I saw the price, now I'm back to the pot of coffee again! 


JustKiya said:


> Indeed!! 13 bucks for 1/2 OUNCE!?!?! FNWL is known to be high sometimes - should check out camden grey/lotioncrafters/MountainRose Herbs, too....
> 
> ETA: I'm checking out some sites...


 
The Butter sounds nice but GoodGracious!! Folgers sounds great right about now~



JustKiya said:


> Hrmph. None of the other places that I have bookmarked have pure coffee oil - a couple have the coffee butter, but that's mixed with the veggie oil.
> 
> I'll keep looking, though.
> 
> ...


 
You are right about it not having caffeine, because it's processed out as it is a water soluable <sp> ingredient so that kills that idea all the way around....

I can just do the rinses at wash time, I'm sure that will be benefical.


----------



## Ltown (Dec 17, 2008)

Can you use flavored coffee?


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Dec 17, 2008)

Longdayinthepark said:


> My Aunt did that for me when I was younger. She trimmed my ends and did the coffee with JBCO thing. My mom forbade it after she found out my aunt was mixing up the concoction to put in my hair. (Mom has the belief that your hair is linked to your brain and people can take things away from you if you let them touch your hair) She did it a few times. There was no doubt it worked. My hair grew like weeds. I was natural then. hmmmm I guess she was onto something. My aunt always had bsl hair and thick too. need to call my aunt in Canada. All I remember was her boiling coffee grounds.


 Are you haitian? This sounds like something my mom would say.


----------



## LilBrownied (Dec 17, 2008)

ltown said:


> Can you use flavored coffee?


 
I think it would depend on the ingredients-- wouldn't want to put anything harmful in your hair. If it were all natural, may be?


----------



## Ltown (Dec 17, 2008)

No, I'm not just curious that what I have on hand right now. I'm relax in transtioning 10 weeks post.


----------



## JustKiya (Dec 18, 2008)

ltown said:


> Can you use flavored coffee?



I used some cheap peppermint coffee DH got from the dollar store last time I did my rinse, so I don't see why not......


----------



## Ltown (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks Justkiya, it should not matter since the benefit from coffee is the caffeine not the flavor


----------



## VirtuousGal (Dec 22, 2008)

Just had to say this most definitely works. I have been doing this for about a month now and when I tell you minimal shedding, its no joke. My hair has a brownish hue now, not sure if I'm in love with that part though.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 23, 2008)

Washed today, used Megatek for a few days (which i've had shedding issues in the past with), have been using coffee oil/spray...well, i had very little hair to shed, and my hair was a dream to detangle...wait, let me restate that, my hair was not tangled at all....and i'm transitioning!  This is truly some good stuff~for the price of a cup of coffee...why hadn't i heard about this sooner?!?


----------



## spoogeywoogey (Dec 23, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I saw that in the BSS, and just went  over the fact that the first two ingredients are water and silicone. Hrumph.
> And what's up with the Nicotinates? Derivatives of nicotine?



Nicotinate is not a derivate of nicotine. It's a derivative of Niacin (Vitamin B3)


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Dec 23, 2008)

I tried it with tea and this is definately a keeper. I only had 3 strands in the comb. I think I am going to do it once every 2wks. 

How often is every1 rinsing with the tea?


----------



## JuicesN'Berries (Dec 23, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Washed today, used Megatek for a few days (which i've had shedding issues in the past with), have been using coffee oil/spray...well, i had very little hair to shed, and my hair was a dream to detangle...wait, let me restate that, my hair was not tangled at all....and i'm transitioning! This is truly some good stuff~for the price of a cup of coffee...why hadn't i heard about this sooner?!?


 
Yeah I'm on the same reggie as you with the exception of the oil in my coffee mixture.....but yeah the coffee spray is definitly a keeper...After I wash, I DC with megatek for about thirty minutes...then I DC with Coffee Spray and Silk Elements moisture treatment....

and Man o' Man my hair comes out so nice, hardly any shedding.....but with a whole bunch of shine!!!

BTW I have been using megatek for a little over a week...and I have had no shedding...and I use it every day sometimes twice a day!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 23, 2008)

That's what I can do, I can put some coffee in a spray bottle because the pour over the head method was kind of messy  D'oh!

ETA: I think I'll shake it up with some jojoba oil.



Can someone point me to a good tutorial on how to do infusions?  I'm such a dope when it comes to those things.


----------



## missnurselady (Dec 23, 2008)

Are any of you ladies using this while in braids? If so how and how often. TIA!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Dec 23, 2008)

missnurselady said:


> Are any of you ladies using this while in braids? If so how and how often. TIA!


 I am right now, but it's tea not coffee.  I use it every time I wash and have put together a spray for my scalp that I'll be using twice a week too.  I shampoo once a week  Right now my hair is in cornrows so I don't have to deal with it!


----------



## Tamrin (Dec 23, 2008)

I see some of you ladies are doing the Coffee/oil thing. How are you liking it?


----------



## JustKiya (Dec 24, 2008)

Longdayinthepark said:


> I see some of you ladies are doing the Coffee/oil thing. How are you liking it?



Meh. I found out that caffeine is only water soluble, so I stopped using it.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 24, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Meh. I found out that caffeine is only water soluble, so I stopped using it.


 
So - a simple cup 'o joe is best......................

here is a tip.... Buy espresso roast...... And brew STRONG coffee....

 Kiya!!! God's Blessings to you for Christmas!


----------



## Auburn (Dec 24, 2008)

Im thinking about doing a tea/ACV/ aloe vera rinse and letting it sit on my hair for some time. :scratchch


----------



## girlcherokee (Dec 24, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Meh. I found out that caffeine is only water soluble, so I stopped using it.


i steeped some of this in some coconut oil and put it on my and dd's head one  night as a prepoo - thought it wouldnt effect us since the coffee doesnt(effect us), but i was WRONG!!  we were up ALL NIGHT - and i mean ALL NIGHT.  so i have to beg to differ or atlease say that even if it is only water soluble, that does not stop it from being absorbed in the scalp, in fact, it gets in way more stronger than it does with a cup of coffee.    i did the prepoo again the other day - IN THE MORNING THIS TIME THOUGH - and got an instant pep.  no kidding.  also this is very moisturizing to the hair, instant slip.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 24, 2008)

Cherokia-Rose said:


> i steeped some of this in some coconut oil and put it on my and dd's head one night as a prepoo - thought it wouldnt effect us since the coffee doesnt(effect us), but i was WRONG!! we were up ALL NIGHT - and i mean ALL NIGHT. so i have to beg to differ or atlease say that even if it is only water soluble, that does not stop it from being absorbed in the scalp, in fact, it gets in way more stronger than it does with a cup of coffee. i did the prepoo again the other day - IN THE MORNING THIS TIME THOUGH - and got an instant pep. no kidding. also this is very moisturizing to the hair, instant slip.


 I second this.  I feel the *kick* with the coffee oil that  i made, and it feels more intense than the coffee i sprayed in my hair...so it is definitely penetrating...i'm no scientist, but i can feel the difference...so does my hair.  the detangling properties are a-may-zing...


----------



## Aggie (Dec 24, 2008)

Hmmm, looks like I'm a little late with this one.... Now I gatta go read all these pages. Anyhoo, might as well get to it....


----------



## guyanesesista (Dec 25, 2008)

IA too. I did it as prepoo once and my follicles were jumpin'.


----------



## -Love Love* (Dec 25, 2008)

Man I really wanna try this but all my mom has in the house is decaffeinated EVERYTHING .


I was trying not to buy stuff too


----------



## Aggie (Dec 25, 2008)

Sooooo, has anyone noticed any increased hair growth from using caffeine on their hair and scalp as yet? If so, how do you know it's the caffeine? I really want to try this and I just told my BF about it. His hair is thinning just a little on the top. I was surprised that he's willing to try it.

So you ladies think that infusing it in oil is a good idea? 

*Br*nzeB*mbSh~ll, how do you infuse your coffee in oil and do you put the grains in your scalp too or do you strain it first? Oh and how long do you allow it to steep for?*

As I get older, I noticed that I have less hair than when I was in my 20's and I want to try this to see if I'll get all my lost strands back. Just a thought.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 25, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Sooooo, has anyone noticed any increased hair growth from using caffeine on their hair and scalp as yet? If so, how do you know it's the caffeine? I really want to try this and I just told my BF about it. His hair is thinning just a little on the top. I was surprised that he's willing to try it.
> 
> So you ladies think that infusing it in oil is a good idea?
> 
> ...


* ~~Aggie, i added coffee grounds to a combo of olive, jojoba, safflower and coconut oils, i put it in  glass jar and put the jar in a crockpot filled with water.  i let it simmer for about 6 hours on low.  I then strained the mixture and put the oil in a pointy-nosed container.  This is great when my hair is straightened, and i don't want reversion.*

*I made a coffee rinse with ayurvedic powders and i use this as a deep rinse after conditioning w- cap for an hour or longer....works awesome!  I have plain xxxtra strong coffee i use as a leave in "spritz" when i'm wearing a wash-n-go bun....*

*Either version works unbelievably well.  I just cut almost 4 inches of hair and i'm confident i'll regrow it really really quickly using these techniques and my cocktail~~*

~~~***Merry Christmas, Ladies & God Bless***~~~


----------



## guyanesesista (Dec 25, 2008)

I did my prepoo with coffee grounds and olive oil and didn't realise how hard it would be to get those grpunds out of my hair. It was such a nightmare.


----------



## -Love Love* (Dec 25, 2008)

Is using Lipton's not good?? I got the citrus kind but on the bottle it even talks about caffeine! I think Im just gonna warm it up and use it as a pre poo.


----------



## -Love Love* (Dec 25, 2008)

gonna mini bump


----------



## girlcherokee (Dec 26, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Sooooo, has anyone noticed any increased hair growth from using caffeine on their hair and scalp as yet? If so, how do you know it's the caffeine? I really want to try this and I just told my BF about it. His hair is thinning just a little on the top. I was surprised that he's willing to try it.
> 
> So you ladies think that infusing it in oil is a good idea?
> 
> ...


i have only been using this for about a month now, but.....  my growth spurts are pretty predictable - they last a few weeks and then my hair stops for several weeks and then grows again.  since i have been using the coffee(now i think i need a break to give my scalp a break since it tends to get sore when it grows aaaaaaaand i reeeeaaallly need a touch up)   my growth spurt has not stopped.  it's growing like wild fire, and i can actually see quite a bit of new growth in the front which normally grows much slower.  the only thing i changed in the past month, around the time when my spurt should have been coming to end and is the adding the coffee.  so, even though i think it's soon to declare that it works, i have a strong feeling that it does.   i'll be able to give a more definate answer after i touch up since most of my growth is in the back and i cant see it.  also, my winter growth is usually not much - i have now, what i normally would have in the spring and my hair is still growing.





guyanesesista said:


> I did my prepoo with coffee grounds and olive oil and didn't realise how hard it would be to get those grpunds out of my hair. It was such a nightmare.


 
you definately want to strain the coffee grounds out - i find that it is more of a problem with the oil than it is when i steep the grounds in water because in water if left long enough - i usually steep for about a day - the grounds go to the bottom and i just pour the liquid off the top through a collander, with the oil though, this dose not happen so i think the need for a coffee filter is greater.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 26, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> * ~~Aggie, i added coffee grounds to a combo of olive, jojoba, safflower and coconut oils, i put it in glass jar and put the jar in a crockpot filled with water. i let it simmer for about 6 hours on low. I then strained the mixture and put the oil in a pointy-nosed container. This is great when my hair is straightened, and i don't want reversion.*
> 
> *I made a coffee rinse with ayurvedic powders and i use this as a deep rinse after conditioning w- cap for an hour or longer....works awesome! I have plain xxxtra strong coffee i use as a leave in "spritz" when i'm wearing a wash-n-go bun....*
> 
> ...


 
Wow, you use coffee with ayurveda? Now this I can do. I love love love ayurveda powders and I have a whole big stash of them so I guess this is the route I'll be taking using the coffee. 

Now how do you make the rinse? Do you steep the coffee and powders together at the same time in water or do you make the coffee separately, then add the powders to it?


----------



## Aggie (Dec 26, 2008)

Cherokia-Rose said:


> i have only been using this for about a month now, but..... my growth spurts are pretty predictable - they last a few weeks and then my hair stops for several weeks and then grows again. since i have been using the coffee(now i think i need a break to give my scalp a break since it tends to get sore when it grows aaaaaaaand i reeeeaaallly need a touch up) *my growth spurt has not stopped. it's growing like wild fire, and i can actually see quite a bit of new growth in the front which normally grows much slower. the only thing i changed in the past month, around the time when my spurt should have been coming to end and is the adding the coffee.* so, even though i think it's soon to declare that it works, i have a strong feeling that it does. i'll be able to give a more definate answer after i touch up since most of my growth is in the back and i cant see it. also, my winter growth is usually not much - i have now, what i normally would have in the spring and my hair is still growing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks so much for your response CR. This was very helpful. I am wearing braids and what I did today was take some of my coffee that brewed this morning for consumption, added some peppermint castile soap to it, shook it up and poured over my scalp and hair in the shower, scritched my scalp for about 4 minutes, rinsed it out and deep conditoned as usual. Do you think this will work for me this way while in braids? I did not get the tingle everyone's talking about though? I wonder whyerplexed!


----------



## girlcherokee (Dec 26, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Thanks so much for your response CR. This was very helpful. I am wearing braids and what I did today was take some of my coffee that brewed this morning for consumption, added some peppermint castile soap to it, shook it up and poured over my scalp and hair in the shower, scritched my scalp for about 4 minutes, rinsed it out and deep conditoned as usual. Do you think this will work for me this way while in braids? I did not get the tingle everyone's talking about though? I wonder whyerplexed!


 
Aggie,
i think four minutes is not long enough to allow it to seep down into the root follicle.  i think according to the research you need atlease 30 minutes - maybe more or less - i cant remember the exact, but what i do is leave it on for atlease an hour if it is a strong treatment like the oil(never again will i leave it all night)  and my coffee steeped in water i use as a leave in, i scritch in on my scalp and i also use it as a detangler for my hair because it actually does a wonderful job of detangling and conditioning hair as well.  i do this about 2 - 3x per week.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 26, 2008)

Cherokia-Rose said:


> Aggie,
> i think four minutes is not long enough to allow it to seep down into the root follicle. i think according to the research you need atlease 30 minutes - maybe more or less - i cant remember the exact, but what i do is leave it on for atlease an hour if it is a strong treatment like the oil(never again will i leave it all night) and my coffee steeped in water i use as a leave in, i scritch in on my scalp and i also use it as a detangler for my hair because it actually does a wonderful job of detangling and conditioning hair as well. i do this about 2 - 3x per week.


 
Thanks again CR. 

One more question - has anyone used instant coffee for this treatment and did it work? What were the results like, if so? Sorry, I have so many questions about this because I really want to try this with my and ayurveda powders as well, TIA.


----------



## missnurselady (Dec 26, 2008)

I havent gotten that tingle either and I leave mines on for over an hour.


Aggie said:


> Thanks so much for your response CR. This was very helpful. I am wearing braids and what I did today was take some of my coffee that brewed this morning for consumption, added some peppermint castile soap to it, shook it up and poured over my scalp and hair in the shower, scritched my scalp for about 4 minutes, rinsed it out and deep conditoned as usual. Do you think this will work for me this way while in braids? I did not get the tingle everyone's talking about though? I wonder whyerplexed!


----------



## chiliz345 (Dec 28, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Why would it have to be coffee? It says Caffeine, not coffee. So you could just use a tea with caffeine rinse on hair, couldn't you?




I'm so about to do this today!  I have lots of tea at my house   So, I have a jar of it brewing right now, but I have 2 questions.

1- Honey has humectant properties and adds shine to the hair- should i add honey to my brew?
2- Would adding MSM increase the growing effects even more?


----------



## EMJazzy (Dec 29, 2008)

I tried the rinse with Maxwell House instant coffee and I got the same tingle I get with my pure caffeine spray. I also enjoyed the smell.  

ETA: I didn't rinse it out, I slept in it overnight then I co-washed it out this morning.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 29, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Wow, you use coffee with ayurveda? Now this I can do. I love love love ayurveda powders and I have a whole big stash of them so I guess this is the route I'll be taking using the coffee.
> 
> Now how do you make the rinse? Do you steep the coffee and powders together at the same time in water *Yes. this is exactly what i do.  i really like that i'm doing the two for one...*or do you make the coffee separately, then add the powders to it?


 


Cherokia-Rose said:


> Aggie,
> i think four minutes is not long enough to allow it to seep down into the root follicle. i think according to the research you need atlease 30 minutes - maybe more or less - i cant remember the exact, but what i do is leave it on for atlease an hour if it is a strong treatment like the oil(never again will i leave it all night) and my coffee steeped in water i use as a leave in, i scritch in on my scalp and i also use it as a detangler for my hair because it actually does a wonderful job of detangling and conditioning hair as well. i do this about 2 - 3x per week.


*i agree with Cherokia-Rose on this Aggie, you need to leave it in for at least 30 minutes, sometimes i have my rinse on for 3 hours....*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 29, 2008)

*Another added benefit, my hair is tangle-free.  It just rinses really puffy and loose...i luv luv luv that!!!  I've been detangling so quickly it's ridiculous...on transitioning hair, no less~*


----------



## guyanesesista (Dec 29, 2008)

nevermind I got my answer


----------



## camilla (Dec 29, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> wait, I gotta find a way to do this though cause coffee/tea will end up staining my bathtub over time
> 
> pour it over my head in the stainless steel sink then after letting it sit for a few, make sure is very squeezed out ........I dont know, I cant rinse my whole head in the sink, but for this I shall try [/quote
> 
> ALL THAT HAIR I KNOW YOU ARE ALREADY DRAG ON THE FLOOR LENGTH


----------



## chiliz345 (Dec 30, 2008)

chiliz345 said:


> I'm so about to do this today! I have lots of tea at my house  So, I have a jar of it brewing right now, but I have 2 questions.
> 
> 1- Honey has humectant properties and adds shine to the hair- should i add honey to my brew?
> 2- Would adding MSM increase the growing effects even more?


 

Anyone?


----------



## cmperez (Dec 30, 2008)

Someone might have already said this-- I didn't have time to read the entire thread/replies but I think they have a straight caffeine pill at the vitamin stores....  It's in capsule form. A girl I work with takes those and an aspirin every day for energy...   If it's the caffeine that you're after maybe it could be dissolved in water or something first??  Just a thought....


----------



## ebonylocs (Dec 30, 2008)

I found this:



> "More than 99% of orally ingested caffeine is absorbed -- with peak plasma levels obtained in 15 to 45 minutes. *Caffeine is soluble in both water & oil* and can readily cross the blood-brain barrier "


at this link http://www.benbest.com/health/caffeine.html

cperez, some of the ladies are using caffeine pills (or at least tried it).


----------



## jeabai (Dec 30, 2008)

I just ordered these...


http://www.arnoldsupplements.com/Prolab_Advanced_Caffeine_60_tablets_p/prol-001.htm


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 12, 2009)

My tea rinse went really well yesterday, I only lost one strand while braiding... that was amazing!


----------



## EMJazzy (Jan 13, 2009)

Still spritzing every other day.


----------



## VirtuousGal (Jan 13, 2009)

I think this is the best tip I've gotten from this board thus far


----------



## ebonylocs (Jan 29, 2009)

OK, don't know if I'm imagining things.

So since I found out that caffeine is soluble in oil, I figured that adding caffeine pills to some kind of scalp oil would be the simplest and least messy option.

I haven't really been implementing this, but this week, before my wash, I added a ground caffeine pill and a few drops of a water + ground caffeine pill solution to some coconut oil, and then rubbed it thoroughly into my scalp. Then I did my warm coconut oil pre-poo on my hair as usual, covered with a shower cap and let it sit for a few hours before washing my hair.

This week I have had amazingly little shedding. Usually when I finger comb during the week shed hairs come out by the dozen, this week I'm seeing only a few per day. The result is that my hair is tangling a lot less (WHICH WAS ONE OF MY MAJOR OBJECTIVES). 

I don't really care if I don't get a mega boost to growth rate from this. If it *really* slows down my shedding, then:
1) I will have a longer growth phase, so my hair will get longer in the long run anyway because each strand will stay on my head for a longer time, and
2) I will have less tangling caused by shed hairs, which means less combing is possible and also less breakage when combing.

*I'm just crossing my fingers that this is real. My mind may be playing tricks on me*

For me, the easiest thing is the oil + ground caffeine pill / caffeine solution. I think it would work really well to add some ground up caffeine pills / pill solution to the scalp oil you use daily / regularly. Or if you're not a scalp oil person, then rub the mixture into your scalp, let it sit for some hours then wash your hair, like I did.
Oil might even be better because it probably sticks to your scalp for longer than water, thus prolonging the effects.
*(Just speculation here).*


----------



## Lebiya (Jan 29, 2009)

so can you just make alot and put it in the fridge, or do u just prefer to use it fresh?


----------



## ebonylocs (Jan 30, 2009)

Just a word of warning.

Be careful how you use caffeine if you have high blood pressure or are borderline and shouldn't be drinking tea and coffee for example anyway.

I did my oil massage on Sat evening and washed it out about 3 hours later. I also did a cowash Monday night.

On Tuesday around midday, I happened to get my blood pressure checked to renew my 24 hour access at my workplace gym. The instructor noted that my pressure was a bit higher than normal and not as low as ideal. I couldn't figure it out. So he was asking, "Have you been drinking coffee or tea today, that could explain it.." And I was sitting there trying to figure it out (duh!) not even thinking *at all* about the caffeine thing I did on Saturday.  It was just last night that it hit me.

But anyway, just to say you should use it sparingly if you have such issues. The instructor didn't think my pressure was anything to worry about, and the fact that he thought it could be attributable to just drinking coffee or tea shows that the jump wasn't too big or too dangerous. But it was funny to think that caffeine was still in my bloodstream three days and two washes later.


----------



## missnurselady (Jan 30, 2009)

are any of you ladies using your rinses with a sew in? I wanna get back on this but im scared I might mess up my weave.....


----------



## Hair Iam (Jan 31, 2009)

thought this may be helpful



 				 				Does tea have more or less caffeine than coffee? 				

				Tea has a wide range of caffeine depending upon the type of tea, plant varietal, and  				brewing style. Generally, green teas contain 5-20 milligrams, Oolong teas contain 35-45  				milligrams, and Black teas have 45-60 milligrams of caffeine in an 8 oz. cup.  By  				comparison, a typical cup of coffee has roughly 125-185 milligrams of caffeine.


----------



## Lenee925 (Feb 11, 2009)

Has anyone seen significant results with this? I've been using a caffeine shampoo and I havent' seen much to write home about.


----------



## girlcherokee (Feb 12, 2009)

interesting


----------



## SparklingFlame (Feb 20, 2009)

So...hows it going everybody or did most of ya'll fall off like me


----------



## Carrie A (Feb 20, 2009)

SparklingFlame said:


> So...hows it going everybody or did most of ya'll fall off like me


 
OOO Love your new siggy.  Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## SparklingFlame (Feb 20, 2009)

Carrie A said:


> OOO Love your new siggy.  Your hair is gorgeous!


Awww thanks!


----------



## DarkHair (Feb 20, 2009)

I fell off SF...I need to get back at it.


----------



## VirtuousGal (Feb 21, 2009)

I havent fallen off. I do it once a week to every two weeks and although I cant say much for extra growth, I have gad a SIGNIFICANT reduction in shedding and a great boost in retention.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Feb 22, 2009)

Yep, last couple of weeks have been hectic, no time for my usual routine, i need to hop on it, i'll do it today...also, i usually wash at night, and when i do this it wakes me up, so that  broke my routine, big time....


----------



## EMJazzy (Feb 22, 2009)

I've slowed down to once or twice a week.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 22, 2009)

I never tried this but it sounds interesting. Has anyone tried this while in braids?


----------



## EMJazzy (Feb 22, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I never tried this but it sounds interesting. Has anyone tried this while in braids?


 
I spritz my scalp while my hair is in twists (for the twists challenge) at night (ofcourse some gets on my hair) let it dry overnight then I put on my wig (for the wig challenge) during the day. I absolutely LOVE  the smell (and taste) of coffee so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Feb 22, 2009)

update, i did it today...man, i forgot what i was missing...my scalp tingled all day, i had an adrenaline rush - which i needed- and i had no hair to shed...

thanks to the poster who bumped this for today...gonna get back to this...it really does the job.


----------



## ArrrBeee (Mar 24, 2009)

This is so wonderful for shedding.  I made a pot and refrigerated what I didn't use.  I let it come to room temp and poured it over my head.  I only let it stay on for about 3 minutes but afterward there were only about 10 strands in the comb.  It was a breeze to detangle.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Apr 20, 2009)

bumping this works so well, everyone should do it, if there are no health concerns...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 20, 2009)

I forgot to put coffee in my last henna batch and I could tell the difference, I shed more hairs. It doesn't take very much to make a difference.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 23, 2009)

bumping...i must remember to do this!!!  *dang it*  who's still applying?  I think what has hindered me is that i've been wearing my hair straight and i misplaced my coffee oil....i will get back on this.  i will, i will, i will.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 24, 2009)

Is it still working for you ladies? Most of my shed hairs have been fine in size and I want to keep my hair thick & dark until I pass on.


----------



## CleverGypsy (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm going to try a coffee rinse today for the first time. Just brewed a fresh pot. I will come back and post my results


----------



## LilBrownied (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks for the bump! I can't wait to start doing this again.


----------



## Chicagodiva (Aug 29, 2009)

Very interesting! I'm going to include this in my weekly regimen.  I did it today before my shampoo, I left it on for 15 minutes with my heat cap.


----------



## ArrrBeee (Sep 2, 2009)

I am still doing this.  I notice way less shedding when I do.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 3, 2009)

You mean people do not have to use garlic oil to stop shedding anymore? lol


----------



## chebaby (Sep 22, 2009)

i just got some coffee butter in the mail from texas naturals. i cant wait to start using it. it is very soft and smooth so i might use a little as an overnight treatment depending on how it works.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 25, 2009)

Any updates on the coffee effect of growth and shedding?


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 25, 2009)

gissellr78 said:


> All this time i thought my mom was loca! She also boiled cinnamon and shoe sole to rinse my hair for hair loss lol i thought it was nutz....and now there is a dominican hair treatment for it lol



What is shoe sole?


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 15, 2009)

posting to subscribe and read later


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Oct 15, 2009)

Coffee is really under utilized.  It's ability to stop shedding in its tracks beats garlic - hands down.  

I did this two weeks ago and loss minimal hair.  Minimal.  I'll do it again when I wash this week.  I will not forget this ever again.  I can't.  It works too well and is too simple to goof up.  

Part of my permanent reggie, now.


----------



## Truth (Oct 15, 2009)

sooo what ur tellin me if i go 2 the store ..by some coffee.. and brew it..add it to like a conditioner and deep condishing... i'll see less shedding and some growth? ... is thattttt what ur saying 2 me?? hmmmmmm???


----------



## Agriias (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey Ladies,


I didn't have time to read through every page of this thread, but just in case it hasnt been mentioned, you can buy caffeine pills at most vitamin/supplement stores. I have a bottle sitting right next to me that I use for sports. 

I have 200mg pills. That is the equivilant to 2 1/2 cups of coffee.. Does anyone know howmuch your supposed to use? And how often? Do you just mixed this in a water solution? Some of you were saying that it only need a few minutes to absorb then wash it out? Probally best to put it in before a shower then right?

This sounds promising, ive been using the mn with success.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 15, 2009)

Agriias said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> 
> I didn't have time to read through every page of this thread, but just in case it hasnt been mentioned, you can buy caffeine pills at most vitamin/supplement stores. I have a bottle sitting right next to me that I use for sports.
> ...


 
These capsules are normally small, so you can add maybe 2 or 3 in a little shampoo (maybe start with 2 to test your tolerance) and apply it directly to your wet scalp only, massage it in a little bit. 

I would leave it on for about 20 to 30 minutes before washing it out. 

I don't know how it will react with conditioner, but it works well when mixed with shampoo. 

I will be incorporating this into my reggie for my next wash as my caffeine just arrived in the mail. I got mine from vitacost.com.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 15, 2009)

i love my coffe butter. it is sooooo moisturizing and makes the hair very shiny. i havent used it as an overnight treat yet but i will add it with my conditioner tonight and report back.


----------



## PinkyD (Nov 23, 2009)

If you don't rinse the coffee out does it leave a smell, and if so How do you combat the scent?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 23, 2009)

The coffee scent is very faint.  It does go away after a few minutes.  I don't mind the smell of coffee, so i probably don't even notice it.  However, it disappears if you use other products on top of it.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't rinse mine out either.  It really helps my hair to detangle easily as well.  Just anexcellent leave in!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Nov 23, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i love my coffe butter. it is sooooo moisturizing and makes the hair very shiny. i havent used it as an overnight treat yet but i will add it with my conditioner tonight and report back.



Where do you get coffee butter, or do you make it. I made one. I do not use it often because I also use coffee oil.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 24, 2009)

You can purchase coffee butter here,

http://shop.texasnaturalsupply.ieasysite.com/productinfo.aspx?productid=COFB


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 24, 2010)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I forgot to put coffee in my last henna batch and I could tell the difference, I shed more hairs. It doesn't take very much to make a difference.


 I KNEW I'd seen this somewhere...oooooo LOVE the search engine here on LHCF!


----------



## Tiye (May 24, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> I KNEW I'd seen this somewhere...oooooo LOVE the search engine here on LHCF!



I use old coffee in my henna - I didn't realize coffee could stimulate growth but I haven't noticed anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## dancinstallion (Jun 21, 2010)

Is anyone still doing this?  if so what were the results? Did the coffee dye your hair?


----------



## dancinstallion (Jun 25, 2010)

BUMP.. No one is doing this anymore?


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 25, 2010)

i have always thought that caffeine wasn't good for health and so: neither for hair!  well, if anyone does this: show some results ladies!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 25, 2010)

I did a black tea & coffee rinse the other day. I did not like how hard & crunchy it made my hair feel. I put a DC on top of it & got under my steamer for an hour. My hair just didn't seem as soft as it usually is after that much time under the steamer. I'm thinking about purchasing the Joe Water that was mentioned by JustKiya, I think it was & just making a tonic for my scalp only. If I do, I'll come back & report my results.


----------



## BklynHeart (Jun 25, 2010)

I still use coffee in my hair. After shampooing, I pour it in, then add my conditioner and leave it on for about 1/2 hour. It decreased my shedding, and it covered some of my greys.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 25, 2010)

I am not using coffee now but green tea. It's the caffeine that makes these items work to slow down shedding so I think the green tea is fine for me for now.

ETA: This morning what I did was make a strong brew of green tea and added some WEN lavender conditioner to it, shook it up and added the mix to my hair, slapped on my wig after it dried until slightly damp, then off to work I went. 

My hair right now is still feeling very moisturized. I sprayed the ends with some S-Curl Spray Moisturizer a few miutes ago and now I'm heading to bed.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jun 26, 2010)

^Nakia, i'm sure it was the tea that made your hair hard.  If you used plain coffee, you would have been pleasantly surprised.

This is one of the things I do not forget in my reggie.  I rinse with coffee.  I'm sure it's helped my hair thicken more than just about....anything.


----------



## ArrrBeee (Jun 26, 2010)

I do a coffee rinse occasionally.  It gives my hair a nice reddish hue and it decreases the shedding.  I would do them more but everytime I go to the apartment office to get coffee, they are out.


----------



## baddison (Jun 26, 2010)

I use coffee in my NUPUR henna mix monthly.  I sleep in it overnite, then rinse the henna out in the morning.  I do believe the benefits of coffee to hair.  With the coffee and the henna working together, my shedding and breakage is really at a minimum.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jun 30, 2010)

I like coffee in my henna mix too. Keep hair strong.


----------



## yardgirl (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm going to try the coffee and JBCO mix on my bald spot and my edges. I hope Jamaican Blue Mountain is good enough.


----------



## missmenia (Sep 25, 2010)

Tamrin said:


> My Aunt did that for me when I was younger. She trimmed my ends and did the coffee with JBCO thing. My mom forbade it after she found out my aunt was mixing up the concoction to put in my hair. (Mom has the belief that your hair is linked to your brain and people can take things away from you if you let them touch your hair)  She did it a few times. There was no doubt it worked. My hair grew like weeds. I was natural then. hmmmm  I guess she was onto something.  My aunt always had bsl hair and thick too. need to call my aunt in Canada. All I remember was her boiling coffee grounds.


 
SO HOW DOES THIS WORK AGAIN? BOIL COFFEE AND THE PUT IN FRIDGE? PLEASE HELP I WANT LONGER HAIR....LOL


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 25, 2010)

I am brewing coffee at this moment to drink and use in my hair.  This is a staple for me.  

You need to try it for yourself to believe it. I don't use it when my hair is straightened, for obvious reasons, but when i'm bunning, it's back in business - i can't wait to use it.


----------



## dancinstallion (Sep 19, 2011)

Does any still do this? I know people do the tea rinses but do you put the caffeine in your shampoo?

I always put caffeine in my shampoo. I just brake open the capsules and pour into my bottle. I guess I can start doing the tea rinses/coffee rinses also inbetween shampoos.


----------



## menina (Dec 5, 2011)

i wanna try this hmm


----------



## NJoy (Jan 4, 2012)

This sounds yummy!!! Not that I drink coffee but I LOVE the smell of coffee. I'm gonna try this too.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 4, 2012)

dancinstallion How did the caffeine pills in the shampoo work for you? Did you notice a difference? How many did you use?


----------



## dancinstallion (Jan 4, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> @dancinstallion How did the caffeine pills in the shampoo work for you? Did you notice a difference? How many did you use?


 
Ms. Tiki you should try it to see if it will work for you. 
I did notice a difference in the amount of shed hair I got in the shower. But overall I don't see a difference because I still shed heavily. when I finger comb before washing I get shed hair coming out but after shampooing I don't get as much shed hair. But for me the damage is already done before I shampoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2012)

Read this thread today at _werk_ and decided to try this in addition to my Black Tea Rinse (for the remainder of the Winter Season).

Thanks for bumping this thread, it helped me figure out how to use the Coffee.

I had brewed a Pot of Coffee a while back and put in a Gallon Jug & Stuck in the Fridge, so now that I've read up on it a little more, I will incorporate this next wash day (Sat.)

So, I may do it right before DC'ing and then use the Black Tea Rinse after I rinse out my DC'er or vice-versa. I haven't decided yet, but I will be doing them both.

Coffee to stimulate growth & Black Tea to combat shedding and mask the Coffee Smell.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 4, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Read this thread today at _werk_ and decided to try this in addition to my Black Tea Rinse (for the remainder of the Winter Season).
> 
> Thanks for bumping this thread, it helped me figure out how to use the Coffee.
> 
> ...


 
I think you should do Black Tea before your DC because it acts like a protein and the DC can soften it back up.  JMO.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jan 4, 2012)

Has anyone tried infusing the coffee beans in  olive oil or any oil ? I saw the recipe somewhere.


----------



## Bajanmum (Feb 14, 2012)

hair4romheaven 

I plan on making this recipe at the weekend.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 14, 2012)

@bajunmum that's were I saw it. I was going to make it but i'm currently in braids (cornrows) that I leave in for 8-10 weeks , so since I can't see how my hair will react since its braided I plan on using it when I take my hair down.
Let me know how it goes please.
Hhg


----------



## aviddiva77 (Feb 15, 2012)

Does the tea/coffee dye your hair?


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jun 14, 2012)

Bumping this gem of a thread


----------



## CountryBumpkin (Sep 15, 2012)

I wonder how this would work on locked, protein sensitive hair....


----------



## sheanu (Mar 28, 2013)

Bump! I'll be starting this to curb my post bc shedding


----------



## deedoswell (Mar 28, 2013)

I think I'm going to give this a try my next wash - my shedding has been crazy!!!


----------



## SingBrina (May 25, 2013)

subscribing


----------



## SingBrina (May 28, 2013)

Wow I can tell a difference in my hair with only one try! It feels so much fuller, and airy!! Its so soft! I used Foldgers


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Apr 7, 2018)

I like all of these posts.,bumping for more info.

I was trying to find something else, but found this awesome thread!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 7, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> I like all of these posts.,bumping for more info.
> 
> I was trying to find something else, but found this awesome thread!


Thanks for the Bump since I have some caffeine in my stash right now that I can add to my shampoo with maybe some shea oil.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Apr 7, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Thanks for the Bump since I have some caffeine in my stash right now that I can add to my shampoo with maybe some shea oil.


Your welcome! I may try it too! I will do a patch test first.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm actually thinking about making some infused coffee oil and adding it to a little bit of shea butter and use it as a pomade on my scalp. I've got a ton of mixtures all up in my head right now and a lot of them include caffeine and shea butter.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 23, 2018)

bump


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2018)

@shawnyblazes
I made mine in my electric Potpourri Crock Pot. 

Strained it and placed in Jars.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Aug 23, 2018)

Only reason I no longer do coffee or caffeine rinses is because they would give so much of an energy surge that I couldn’t go to sleep at night even if I did early that day. 

I’m not sure if I remembered seeing much growth but it did help ease my scalp issues for an amount of time


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 3, 2019)

https://science-yhairblog.blogspot.com/2017/02/scientifically-tested-over-counter.html

I plan on making a topical caffeine spray using this method


----------



## sissimpson (Feb 3, 2019)

I infused a bunch of tea bags into sunflower oil: black tea, horsetail, chamomile, roobios, ginger, nettle, mint, and possibly a couple of others I can't remember at the moment. I let the oil sit in a dark place for about 6 weeks. I can honestly say I'm seeing new growth in my edges, in my crown, less breakage. Now I can't say it's all a direct result of my oil. I've started doing smoothies with MSM a few times weekly, and I'm taking some supplements. But one of my daughters told me 'you're coming back from alopecia!' I'm delighted!


----------



## ilong (Feb 3, 2019)

sissimpson said:


> I infused a bunch of tea bags into sunflower oil: black tea, horsetail, chamomile, roobios, ginger, nettle, mint, and possibly a couple of others I can't remember at the moment. I let the oil sit in a dark place for about 6 weeks. I can honestly say I'm seeing new growth in my edges, in my crown, less breakage. Now I can't say it's all a direct result of my oil. I've started doing smoothies with MSM a few times weekly, and I'm taking some supplements. But one of my daughters told me *'you're coming back from alopecia*!' I'm delighted!




@ssimpson - congratulations!!!    Check out rosehip and argan oil - if you don't already have them in your oil blend!


----------



## ilong (Feb 3, 2019)

Last week I made a green tea oil and a coffee oil (found one old pack of coffee from a hotel stay )  and a fenugreek rinse.    I'll use the fenugreek rinse today.  (Fenugreek is excellent for reducing shedding) The oils  have to steep another week before I use them.   I added additional essential oils to both.   Plan to use the coffee oil for deep conditioning and green tea oil for hot oil treatments .  I may make a test oil blend of Paltas Hair Treatment Oil and the Coffee Oil to see the affects.

There were quite a few of us making tea, coffee and fenugreek rinses and oils during 2012-2014.  At the time I travelled a lot so I had a large stash of coffee from hotel rooms.  .  I don't travel as much now and use pods for coffee, so I don't have any coffee packs to make the oils and rinses.  I think I'll pop into Big Lots or TJ Maxx/Marshalls sometime soon and pick up some cheap espresso coffee.   I do recall my grays not being as noticeable when I used the tea and coffee rinses/oils.

*Fenugreek Thread:* https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...iness-great-slip-stops-shedding-cheap.697429/
*Coffee/Tea (Challenge) Thread:* https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/coffee-tea-acv-avj-ayurvedic-challenge-2013.664751/


----------



## Ivonnovi (Apr 13, 2019)

Bump  
Good stuff here


----------



## KenyafromCT (Jun 21, 2021)

I just received coffee oil from @cultural connections. I haven’t used it yet. I may try to make my own. What I bought was expense. I bought 2 bottles, 2oz. each. For about $30. Yikes. I wanted to support black owned.


----------

